# Spinner selbst gemacht!



## Sensitivfischer (22. Mai 2011)

Hallo Boardies,

bei mir ist gerade Forellenzeit und die restlichen Raubfische sind hier in BW, gerade auch erst seit 15.05 wieder offen.
Damit ist jetzt auch wieder die Zeit in der ich besonders viele Kunstköder in den Steinpackungen am Fluss, am Müll in den Seen und in der Uferrandbotanik verliere.
Soweit nichts neues, aber dieses Jahr, habe ich aufgrund der niedrigen Pegelstände besonders viele Köder, vorallem Spinner verloren. Die Fische beißen nicht so gut wie sonst, man riskiert mehr, in dem man an besonders schwer zugänglichen Stellen fischt, und wegen Niedrigwasser viel öfters flache Stellen erreicht und damit öfter Grundkontakt hat.

Nach dem ich nun sporadisch pro 2 Forellen den Verlust eines Spinners zu beklagen hatte, machte ich mir meine Gedanken.
Zudem ärgert mich, dass man selbst bei Spezialversendern, wie Spinner & Co bestimmte Spinner nicht bekommt.
Einen Mepps Aglia Fluo Firetiger in Größe 5, der sehr gut auf Hecht funktioniert, ist so gut wie gar nicht oder nur zu unverschämten Preisen zu bekommen.

Es reifte der Entschluss, dass es reicht und ich mich im Selbstbau versuchen werde und mir manche Fertigspinner aus dem Handel in Zukunft ummale.
Ein 3- er Mepps Aglia in einfarbigem schwarzem Decor kostet gerademal 1,85 Euro, während der Gleiche im Firetigerdecor fast 3 Euro kostet.

Also sah ich mich letzte Woche nach Teilelieferanten für mein Vorhaben um und wurde bei maro- spinnerbau.de fündig.
Dort bestellte ich mir dann quer durch die Bank Einzelteile die mir notwendig erschienen, um meine Eigenproduktion starten zu können.
Gestern kam meine Lieferung und ich begann mit meiner ersten Bastelsession, bis mir die Fingerkuppen, vom Ösenbiegen unerträglich schmerzten.
Die ersten Spinner sind zurecht gebogen, es fehlt nur noch die Bearbeitung der Spinnerblätter & der Grundkörper, die ich noch bemalen werde, denn mit soviel Bling bling- Geglitzer kann ich sie am Wasser nicht brauchen.
Ich hoffe dass ich zum Bemalen, schleifen, ziselieren usw. nächste Woche Zeit finde, ansonsten eben später.

Hier mal der vorläufige Zwischenstand in Bildern als Anhang!

Im weiteren Verlauf, fände ich es nicht schlecht, wenn dieser Thread, wie der "Wobbler am Besenstiel II" laufen würde, indem auch andere Bastler hier ihre Kunstwerke präsentieren.

An den anderen Thread(Spinnerbait...) habe ich mich bewusst nicht angehängt, weil ich 'ne Denglischallergie habe, den Titel für die Boardsuche nicht gut finde und weil es mir um klassische Spinner geht, bei den ein Metallblättchen sich um eine Achse dreht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Sehen gut aus.#6


Du könntest dich glattweg in China als Accord-Spinnerbieger bewerben.:m


----------



## Sensitivfischer (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

und weiter geht's!


----------



## west1 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> und weiter geht's!



Sehen gut aus! #6

Tipp, lass die Perlen hinter dem glockenförmigen Achskörper von Bild 1 weg, die stören nur! :q

Und der Maro freut sich bestimmt bei den ganzen Einzelteilen die du da verbaust.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



west1 schrieb:


> Sehen gut aus! #6
> 
> Tipp, lass die Perlen hinter dem glockenförmigen Achskörper von Bild 1 weg, die stören nur! :q
> 
> Und der Maro freut sich bestimmt bei den ganzen Einzelteilen die du da verbaust.



Hmmm, die Perlen habe ich da extra eingebaut, weil sie an der Stelle nie durch das Spinnerblatt verdeckt werden und ich vermute, dass sie an der Stelle auch nicht das Strömungsverhalten nachteilig beeinflussen.
Hab ich nen Denkfehler?

Was die Menge der Einzelteile angeht, nun ja, das Gewicht, die Balance, das Flugverhalten müssen schon stimmen und die Spinnerblätter müssen ja auch richtig vom Wasser angeströmt werden, dass die Laufeigenshaften gut sind und die Blätter auch bei niedrigstem Zug rotieren.
Dazu brauche ich schon Achskörper, die von oben nach unten(Richtung Drilling), im Durchmesser ansteigen und das Wasser unter die Blätter drücken.


----------



## west1 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Die Perle die du bei einigen Spinnern oberhalb vom Blatt eingebaut hast ist nur raus  geschmissenes  Geld.
Eigentlich braucht ein guter Spinner an Teilen nicht mehr als hier zu sehen ist.
Ich bau die meisten meiner Spinner nur mit den abgebildeten Teilen.











Die Achskörper sind aus Blei, da hatte ich mir von Hakuma einen ordentlichen Vorrad angelegt, hab mir aber auch eine Form zum selber gießen gebaut.

Die glockenförmigen Achskörper erzeugen verwirbelungen auf die besonders Barsche stehen, in Verbindung mit einem mit roter Folie beklebtem Blatt sind die Top! Da stören deine Perlen nur. 
Siehe Bild, unten Mitte. Die Folie gibts bei Ebay de.


----------



## Bulettenbär (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Nachdem es viele kleine Freds zum Thema Spinner gab, hoffe ich auch das es nun einen großen kompakten geben wird|wavey:

Hier mal ein Spinner mit Frenchblades Größe 7 und 8. Bleiolive als Körper (pulverbeschichtet). 2 Drillinge 3/0 mit Bucktail und Rabbitstripes. 

Ich verwende bei meinen Spinnnern gerne vorne einen kleinen Kiel. Sieht doof aus, verhindert aber das Drehen und die Spinner lassen sich so schön schleppen.

Ich muss natürlich West1 zustimmen. Seiner Anleitung ist auch nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Ja geil, so habe ich mir das vorgestellt.
Eure Spinner gefallen mir auch richtig gut und danke Hubert für den Tipp mit den Perlen, die kosten zwar fast nix, aber wenn sie überflüssig sind, lasse ich ich sie in Zukunft weg.
Was mir auffällt ist, dass du auch viel, das von mir geliebte Firetigerdecor einsetzt, ich denke es wird den selben Grund haben, wie bei mir.

Die Achskörper auf den oberen Bildern sind natürlich 'ne feine Sache, die Form sehr zweckmäßig, zu dumm das Hakuma Geschichte ist.

Was mich interessieren würde, wo man noch Teile zum Spinnerbau beziehen kann, außer bei maro- spinnerbau.de und lureparts.com, denn gerade bei den Achskörpern und anderen Kleinteilen vermisse ich bei maro etwas die Vielfalt.
Gerne hätte ich Achskörper wie die von Hakuma geormt sind oder solche, wie man sie von den Mepps kennt. 

Bislang nehme ich bevorzugt die Indiana und die Frenschblades, weil sie auch bei wenig Einzug, sehr schnell ansprechen und drehen, was mir für meine Einsatzsituationen sehr wichtig ist.
Was könnt ihr mir zum Thema Spinnerblätter berichten, was sind eure Erfahrungen mit Colorados, Junebugs, Willows, Inlinern, Fluted usw., da fehlen mir die Erfahrungswerte, weil ich wenig mit anderen Spinnern angele, als mit denen, mit denen ich ständig fange und die haben alle Frenchblades oder Indiana?


----------



## Bulettenbär (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Abend,

Colorado Blätter laufen recht gut solange man Größe 5 und größer nimmt. Dazu dann einen Körper der nicht zu schwer ist. Und am besten einen schönen Bucktail. Die Blätter machen mächtig Druck und dadurch kann/muss man sie langsamer führen. Mit einem Bucktail kann man dann schön spielen bei kleinen Spinnstopps. Eine andere Art wären leichte Polderspinner wo sich die Blätter auch gut eignen.

Mit den Willows hab ich noch keine richtigen Erfahrungen machen können. Hab nur welche im Miniformat und die laufen genausowenig wie die anderen Minis auch.

Bei Gerlinger im Sonderkatalog gibt es Bulletwights von Berkley in 7g für irgendwlche Ami-Rigs. Die eigenen sich hervorragend als Spinnerkörper. Bei einem der Bilder ist er auch zu finden.

Ansonsten kann man hässliche Bleie auch Pulverbeschichten oder einfach Gummischläuche drüber ziehen....


----------



## angler1996 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Gute Idee#6
Teile, woher

also Körper  gibts als Ersatz fertig im Baumarkt
Dübel aus Metall, sowie z.B. den hier:
http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:8,s:50&biw=1006&bih=792

gibts in allen Größen; Gewicht läßt sich leicht mit etwas Blei im Innern beienflussen

Blätter lassen sich relativ einfach aus Kupfer/ Messingblech schlagen und damit auch jede Form herstellen.
Die kleine U-s für die Verbindung Blatt /Achse und eigentlich eines der entscheidenden Teile mach ich seit Jahren aus Messingblech. Schmalen Streifen schneiden, 2 passende Löcher bohren , u biegen und fertsch.( Entgraten nicht vergessen) Funktioniert anch einigen Tests besser als jede andere Form ( insbesonder diese komischen gefalteteten Dinger) Reagiert auf jeden leichten Zug. Gepopel wird das nur für richtig kleine Spinner
, hab ich aber schon bis ca. 0,7 cm Länge ( ohne Haken) gemacht. Zum Beschichten sind keine Grenzen gesetzt
2k Kleber mit Glitter, Farben; Folien, Muschelschalenstückchen in 2KKleber eingelegt
Gruß A.


----------



## west1 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Firetiger ist meine fängigste Farbe überhaupt. #6

Mit Indiana und Colorado Blättern habe keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht, die wollten bei mir nie so recht laufen. Hatte mir vor zig Jahren mal welche bestellt, weiß auch gar nicht mehr wo. War lange vor der Internetzeit bei so ner Anzeige in einer Angelzeitschrift, Hakuma wars nicht, da hab ich dann erst später bestellt. 

Ich verwende nur noch Frenchblätter. Die funktionieren meistens, falls mal welche nicht so gut laufen wollen hilft ein leichter Knick nach außen in den letzten 3mm des Blattes. Dann laufen die Teile beim leichtesten Zug und springen nach einem Stopp sofort wieder an. 

Bei lureparts. nl gibts auch noch Teile.

Hab vorhin mal bei Maro vorbei geschaut, seit wann hat der 6er und 8er Frenchblätter? Hab gleich mal ein paar zum testen bestellt. :q


----------



## Bulettenbär (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hi,

bei Maro gibt es die von Anfang an;-) Wobei ich aber vom Gefühl her meine das das Sortiment andauernd kleiner wird.

Also nochmal:

Die gesamte Palette:
www.lureparts.nl

www.maro-spinnerbau.de

Colorado-Blätter in groß für Hecht:
www.angel-domaene.de (Meeresabteilung, recht teuer)



Früher hab ich viel bei ebay.com gekauft. Mein Lieblingshändler ist aber leider nicht mehr dabei....... 
Bei ebay.co.uk oder ebay Ireland gibt es auch Zubehör für den Spinnerbau. Preisvergleiche mit Lureparts lohnen sich aber. Oft ist Lureparts am günstigsten.


Bezüglich der der angesprochenen Clevises kann ich die Aussage nur bestätigen. Die French-Blades drehen bedeutend schneller mit den Folded-Clevises.
Großer Müll sind die weissen Kunstoffbügel mit denen man das Spinnerblatt zwischendurch wechseln kann. Hechte haben mir schon 3 mal die Teile zerkaut sodasss das Blatt verloren ging.

Bevor hier gleich wieder Stimmung gegen englischsprachige Begriffe gemacht wird; ihr könnt auch gerne auf amerikanischen Seiten nach "gefalteten Spinnerblattaufhangbügel" suchen:vik:

@996: Sehe gerade das ich dich falsch verstanden habe. Die gefalteten U-Bügel laufen meiner Meinung nach deutlich schneller. Sind jedoch nicht so haltbar!


----------



## angler1996 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Zitat Bulettenbär
"@996: Sehe gerade das ich dich falsch verstanden habe. Die gefalteten U-Bügel laufen meiner Meinung nach deutlich schneller. Sind jedoch nicht so haltbar![/QUOTE]"

Da haben wir unterschiedliche Erfahrungen, macht ja nichts
Ob die schneller laufen kann ich nicht sagen, ich meine aber, dass die messing-Us leichter laufen und diese Eigenschaft auch beahlten. Bei den gefalteten Teilen ist die Auflagefläche auf der Achse größer ( Reibung) und in den Faltstellen kann sich Schmutz absetzen ( jedenfalls, wenn es ein Spinner mal zu längerer Benutzung schafft)
Gruß A.


----------



## west1 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bei Maro gibt es die von Anfang an;-)


Da hab ich noch nie drauf geschaut, bin nur bis Größe 3 gekommen, die gehen hier am besten. Auf die 4er geht schon bedeutend weniger.
An einem Gewässer mit gutem Hechtbestand geht auf Spinner fast nix, an dem will ich mal die 6er und 8er ausprobieren. 
Hab heute mal ein wenig Vorarbeit geleistet.

Hakengröße 3/0


----------



## Sensitivfischer (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Danke Bulettenbär für deine Tipps, neu war mir der Trick mit den Bulletweights und die I-netadresse pear.nl, dort muss ich mich mal in Ruhe umschauen.
Dass die gefalteten Spinerblattaufhängungen besser laufen, kann ich mir nur dadurch erklären, dass sie weniger Wasserwiderstand haben. Diesbezügliche Praxiserfahrungen fehlen mir noch, da ich bislang nur Spinner mit gefalteten Aufhängungen besaß und meine Eigenkreationen noch nicht am Wasser hatte.
Möglicherweise kann man den nicht gefalteten Spinnerblattaufhängungen Beine machen, indem man sie auf dem Amboss mit dem Goldschmiedehammer platt kloppt.
Wenn es soweit ist, werde ich das mal testen.
Ansonsten werde ich mir auch mal so lustige Puschel an die Drillinge binden müssen, mal sehen wie sich das auf die Fängigkeit auswirkt.

@west1
Dass auf Hecht, mit Spinner fast nix geht, kann ich nicht bestätigen. Klar, man darf die unterschiedlichen Gewässer nicht vergleichen, wo du fischts ist es anders als bei mir und ich glaub dir auch was du schreibst, weshalb ich dir erst Recht nicht vorenthalten will, dass es bei mir gänzlich anders läuft.
Ich fange bei mir am See, wie auch am Fluss viel öfters Hechte, als die Gufifreunde und Wobblerstreichler und meistens dann, wenn ich bloß auf Forellen aus bin und gar nicht an Hecht denke.:q

Bei mir knallt es auch am Meisten auf Firetigerdecor, ist auch bei mir die fängigste Kriegsbemalung für Spinner.#6


----------



## Bulettenbär (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hi,

das sieht mir nicht nach Bucktail aus. Sind die Haare von einem Staubwedel? Wie fühlen die sich im Vergleich an?

Suche auch noch Alternativen zum Bucktail.

Hier mal Lametta aus der Weihnachtsdeko....

Gruß,

Björn


----------



## west1 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> @west1
> Dass auf Hecht, mit Spinner fast nix geht, kann ich nicht bestätigen. Klar, man darf die unterschiedlichen Gewässer nicht vergleichen, wo du fischts ist es anders als bei mir und ich glaub dir auch was du schreibst, weshalb ich dir erst Recht nicht vorenthalten will, dass es bei mir gänzlich anders läuft.



Ist nur ein Gewässer (total überblinkert) im Ausland :q, an dem geht auf Spinner fast nix. An einigen anderen geht nur Blattgröße 3 gut.
Spinner waren die letzten 35 Jahre und werdens auch weiterhin bleiben meine Topköder. Mit denen komme ich schnell auf Tiefe, wenns sein muss auch auf über 20m Tiefe vom Ufer aus, deshalb auch der schwere Achskörper. :q



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das sieht mir nicht nach Bucktail aus.



Sind Kunsthaare, DREAM HAIR von Ebay, die reichen ewig bei einer Länge von 1,30m.


----------



## Bulettenbär (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

@West

Vielen Dank, Bestellung ist raus!

Bei Wobblern und Jerks ist meine Lieblingsfarbe auch Firetiger. Leider hab ich es selbst noch nicht geschafft die Spinnerblätter haltbar zu Lackieren.

Meiner Erfahrung nach ziehen normale silberne Blätter in Verbindung mit rotem Puscheldrilling die Hechte am besten an. 3er French und 5/6er Colorado  waren in Schweden immer top!

Habe leider keine Modelle meines Favoriten. Werde welche bauen und dann hier posten.


----------



## Kukö (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hallo Männers,
nette Teile sind hier zu sehen,leider geht Spinner bei uns nur auf Aland, Döbel oder Barsch. Einen Hecht oder gar Zander hatte ich aufn Spinner noch nie-so lang ich zurückdenken kann nicht. Trotzdem faszinieren mich die Dinger. Ans selber bauen hatte ich auch noch keinen Gedanken verwendet-kann sich aber nach dem ich hier mitlese vllt ändern, mal sehen.

Hab dazu eine Idee, die Gewichte welche beim T- oder C-Rig verwendet werden könnte man doch dazu auch verwenden um tiefer laufende Spinner zu bekommen.(Das flache laufen der Spinner seh ich nämlich als Prob beim Angeln auf Hecht).
Auch hab ich noch Knippen aus meiner aktiven Zeit als ich meine Muni noch selber geladen hab. So hab ich versucht einer 444er Knippe auf der Drehbank ein 1,2mm Löchlein zu geben, das fktioniert soweit. Auch bei anderen Calibern geht das recht gut, nur sind die zu gebrauchen oder wäre das verlorene Mühe? Wenn das ginge wäre es für mich schon interessant, dann hätt ich jede Menge Material zum basteln.

Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## west1 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*


Wolfgang wenn du mit der Knippe, das Geschoß, die Kugel meist geht das wohl, die kannst du als Achskörper verwenden.
Hab im letzten Jahr ca. 1400 vom Cal. 45ACP verkauft, zusammen mit der passenden Pistole gabs dafür ein neues Boot. :q

Einige Gewichte von meinen Spinnern sind die selben Gewichte wie vom T- und C-Rig. Meine waren bei Hakuma noch einigermaßen billig zu bekommen, unter dem Nahmen Bulletwights für die Rigs sind sie teuer.


----------



## Kukö (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Das ist schon mal gut Hubert, von den Kugeln hab ich noch einiges liegen(alles andere ist abgegeben), leider sind nicht alle zu gebrauchen ,einige haben Wismut/Blei Füllungen die kann man nicht bohren da brauchst schon pro Kugel einen Bohrer,da käm dann die Suppe teurer als der Kloß :q. Aber mit denen wos geht werd ichs nun mal testen!
Im übrigen,guter Tausch Hubert!#6

Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## Bulettenbär (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Ich habe gerade auch nochmal nachgeschaut. Die Bulletwights die es mal günstig als Vorschaltbleie bei Gerlinger gab sind wohl ausverkauft. Waren mit 20 Cent das Stück extrem Billig. Auf der Verpackung stand noch Abu Garcia Svängsta!


----------



## Kukö (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hab gerad auch mal nachgeschaut, die 444 hat 10,9 mm Durchmesser und ist 16 gr schwer,für Bulletwights vllt noch gängig aber als Achskörper doch schon ganz schöne Brummer.Die .357er sind da schon eher was und die 6.35er sowieso. Hm, da hilft nur probieren...
Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## Sensitivfischer (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> ...
> Meiner Erfahrung nach ziehen normale silberne Blätter in Verbindung mit rotem Puscheldrilling die Hechte am besten an. 3er French und 5/6er Colorado  waren in Schweden immer top!....



Das werden die Jungs von Mepps auch in Erfahrung gebracht haben oder warum gibt's seit Ewigkeiten, den hier:
http://www.spinnerundco.de/images/thumbnail/produkte/popup/mepps/aglia_pompon/s.jpg

In den Mepps steckt schon viel Know How aus Erfahrung drin, sie fangen nicht eben nicht umsonst besser als andere.


----------



## west1 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Kukö schrieb:


> Hab gerad auch mal nachgeschaut, die 444 hat 10,9 mm Durchmesser und ist 16 gr schwer,für Bulletwights vllt noch gängig aber als Achskörper doch schon ganz schöne Brummer.Die .357er sind da schon eher was und die 6.35er sowieso. Hm, da hilft nur probieren...
> Gruss Wolfgang



Die 357er haben ca.9mm die müssten auch von Gewicht und der Länge her gehen.
Meine bisher verbauten Achskörper haben ca.8,5mm Durchmesser und sind 14g schwer.
Die großen auf dem Bild haben 10mm Dm. und sind 21g schwer, die will ich mal mit den 6er und 8er Blättern testen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Auweia jetzt wird schon der Waffenschrank geplündert.|bigeyes
Wenn es nachdem geht, käme auch Kaliber .38 Special in Betracht, hat auch 9mm und liegt längenmäßig zwischen 9mm Para und 357er Magnum.|kopfkrat
Da ziehe ich es aber eher vor, mir von jemandem 'nen Messingrundstab auf der Drehbank, mit dem Abstecheisen rillen zu lassen, dass ein Messingachsgewicht nach Art der Mepps- Spinner bei raus kommt.#c


----------



## Sensitivfischer (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Mal was ganz anderes:
Glas ist auch nicht gerade leicht. Für Spinner die besonders schwer sein müssen, weil sie sehr tief laufen können sollen, wäre Glas vermutlich nicht so Knaller, als Material für Achskörper.
Aber sonst?
Bestimmt gibt es im Bastelbedarf Glasperlen mit Loch, in ner brauchbaren Größe ca. 8- 12mm und in interessanten Farben, wäre das nicht was?
Sowas z.B. : http://cgi.ebay.de/10-Perlen-Perlmu...1857?pt=Schmuckgestaltung&hash=item3ef8e381f1
http://cgi.ebay.de/20-Glasperlen-ma...5140?pt=Schmuckgestaltung&hash=item4a9ecd00e4
http://cgi.ebay.de/Perlenset-10-Sor...2480?pt=Schmuckgestaltung&hash=item4aa9ad3bf0
http://cgi.ebay.de/20-Glasperlen-tu...1631?pt=Schmuckgestaltung&hash=item2ea897baaf


----------



## west1 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Da ziehe ich es aber eher vor, mir von jemandem 'nen Messingrundstab auf der Drehbank, mit dem Abstecheisen rillen zu lassen, dass ein Messingachsgewicht nach Art der Mepps- Spinner bei raus kommt.#c



Warum das denn, die Rillen sind schon da, einzig das Loch fehlt. :q


----------



## west1 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Neue und alte umgestylte Munition von heute.
Zwei mit Blattgröße 4 gehämmert der Rest sind 3er.


----------



## Bulettenbär (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hier sieht man die alten Bulletwights die es mal bei Gerlinger gab. Spinnerblätter wurden direkt auf die glatte Oberfäche mit Grundierung besprüht und anschließend mit Lack aus der Dose. Versiegelt wurden sie nicht. Beim Testen ging schon Farbe ab...

Hab auch Glasperlen von egay in 8mm verbaut. So schwer sind die auch nicht. Aber das gute Mittelmaß zwischen den hohlen vernickelten Perlen und den Bleikugeln. Im Freiwasser durchaus zu gebrauchen. Aber an steingen Ufern hat man sie sehr schnell kaputt geschmissen. Hab mir damals noch längliche Glasperlen gekauft aber bisher nicht verbaut. Die Vorsicht die da beim Werfen geboten ist entspricht nicht meiner Fischerei;-)


----------



## west1 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Beim Testen ging schon Farbe ab...



Bei denen ist das Schwarz auch mit der Dose gesprüht, hält nicht besonders gut.
Die dreifarbigen sind mit Leuchtfarben aus dem Farbengeschäft bepinselt, vorher mit weiß grundiert, die Farben halten. Frag mich aber nicht was das für welche sind |kopfkrat die wurden in einem Nebenraum in kleine Dosen umgefüllt. 
Wichtig ist die Blätter vor dem bemalen gut mit Verdünnung abzureiben und vorher noch mit Schmirgelpapier etwas anschleifen kann auch nicht schaden.


----------



## Henno96 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Wie bekommt ihr die Ösen denn so schön hin? ;D
Aber Daumen hoch die Spinner sehen echt super aus:m


----------



## Sensitivfischer (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Henno96 schrieb:


> Wie bekommt ihr die Ösen denn so schön hin? ;D
> Aber Daumen hoch die Spinner sehen echt super aus:m



Ich für meinen Teil, biege die Ösen mit einer 160mm- Telefonzange:
http://www.conrad.de/medias/global/ce/8000_8999/8200/8220/8221/822107_BB_00_FB.EPS_400.jpg

Der Rest ist Geschick und Übung!


----------



## Micha383 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hey Folks.

Habe mir bei meiner Köder / Spinner verbrauch auch überlegt die Dinger mir selbst zu Basteln.

Nur was brauche ich denn alles für?
Sollten für den Anfang nicht größer sein als 2er bis 3er Mepps Agila Longue.

Habe nähmlich kein Peil was da nun zusammengehört von den größen her.
Kann mir zwar das alles schön auf den Seiten anschauen aber welche größen nun zueinander passen kann ich mir da nicht zusammendenken.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Henno96 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

und was benutzt ihr für einen draht?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Henno96 schrieb:


> und was benutzt ihr für einen draht?



Sowas hier:
http://www.maro-spinnerbau.de/epages/62219885.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62219885/Products/90012

oder sonst woher stammenden Edelstahldraht mit min. 0,8mm Durchmesser, das kann z.B. hochwertiger Edelstahlschweißdraht sein.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Micha383 schrieb:


> Hey Folks.
> 
> Habe mir bei meiner Köder / Spinner verbrauch auch überlegt die Dinger mir selbst zu Basteln.
> 
> ...



Doch das kannst du dir schon zusammen denken, ich habe das auch nicht anders gemacht, war schließlich meine erste Bestellung.
Man muss bloß mit System und Logik vorgehen.
Du willst einen Spinner in Größe 2 oder max. 3, der wiegt bei Mepps z.B. als Long in Größe 2 => 7 Gramm.
Also sollte dein Achskörper weniger als 7 Gramm wiegen, da Spinnerblatt, Drilling, Achse, Perlen usw. auch Gewicht haben und dein Blatt sollte ein Größe 2 Blatt sein, soweit klar.
So ein Achskörper:
http://www.maro-spinnerbau.de/epages/62219885.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62219885/Products/67646

dazu diese Blatt:
http://www.maro-spinnerbau.de/epages/62219885.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62219885/Products/64812

und diese Blattaufhängung:
http://www.maro-spinnerbau.de/epages/62219885.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62219885/Products/66512

kombiniert mit ein paar Perlen, so wie auf dem Bild im Anhang, kommst auf deine 7 Gramm.
Die Teile kannst du vor dem Bau in ein Schälchen geben und mit der Küchenwaage abwiegen.


----------



## Kukö (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Henno96 schrieb:


> und was benutzt ihr für einen draht?


 
Da gehst mal zum Schweisser Fachhändler oder einem Schweissfachbetrieb. Für einige wenige Eus bekommste schon ne Menge 0,8 und 1,0mm *Edelstahl*draht. Lass Dir ne Sorte geben die in der Festigkeit an Federstahldraht rankommt, der kann mehr ab-allerdings "normaler" tut es auch.
Das Zeugs bekommste als Meterstangen oder "Endlos" von der grossen Rolle.


----------



## west1 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Micha383 schrieb:


> Nur was brauche ich denn alles für?
> Sollten für den Anfang nicht größer sein als 2er bis 3er Mepps Agila Longue.



Für 2er und 3er Blätter brauchst du 2er und 3er Bügel. Metalperlen ca. 2mm und 3mm.
Achskörper (Gewichte) die , oder solche je nachdem wie weit du werfen musst, wie schnell der Spinner auf tiefe gehen soll oder wie stark die Strömung ist. 
Halte dich mit dem Gewicht mal an deine bisher benutzen gekaufte Spinner.
Draht in 10- 20m Länge o,8mm - 1mm gibts bei Ebay, nach Edelstahldraht, Edelstahl- Federstahldraht 
oder Federstahldraht- Nirosta suchen.


----------



## Micha383 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hey Danke für die schnellen antworten 

gibts eigentlich ne gute adresse für Fluo / Neonfarben zum Aufpinseln?

dachte da an nen Feinen Pinsel und kleine Farbdöschen für farbige Akzente.
Vll auch mal ne FT Dekor. Nur wäre da wohl grundieren angesagt.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Micha383 schrieb:


> Hey Danke für die schnellen antworten
> 
> gibts eigentlich ne gute adresse für Fluo / Neonfarben zum Aufpinseln?
> 
> ...



Auf jeden Fall solltest du die Spinnerblätter vorher gründlich anschleifen, das besorge ich in der Regel mit 400er- Gewebe- Nassschleifpapier. Grundieren im klassischen Sinn musst du nicht, aber beim Aufmalen von Schockfarben wie neongelb, neonrot, neongrün usw., sowie bei allen hellen Farben, sollte man vorher einen Grundanstrich mit Farbe weiß vornehmen.
Durch den weißen Erstanstrich, kommt der darübergemalte Deckanstrich besser zu Geltung.
Wichtig ist auch, dass man alle Farben von der gleichen Marke und Sorte benutzt, denn ein Kunstharzlack verträgt sich z.B. nicht mit einem Lack auf Acrylharzbasis.
Brauchbar sind die Emaillefarben, in den kleinen Döschen von Revell, die es im Modellbauhandel u. natürlich auch auf Ebay gibt.
Dazu ein paar anständige Rotmarderhaarpinsel und es kann losgehen.
Für größere Mengen und simple Dekore, bieten sich Lacke aus Spraydosen an(von z.B. Duplicolor, Belton, Kwasny), als Finish ist transparenter Zaponlack aus der Spraydose geschickt, weil er sehr widerstandsfähig und in glänzend oder seidenmatt erhältlich ist.


----------



## west1 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hab heute die 6er und 8er Frenchblätter bekommen und gleich ein paar Testmodelle gebaut.
Blattgrößen 3, 6 und 8, Spinnergewichte 18g, 26g und 38g  






Blattgrößen 6 und 8, Gewicht wie oben ca. 26g bis ca. 38g





und noch 4 Jigspinner Blattgröße 3, 27g.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Wow, schicke Dinger!#6
Vom Gewicht her, sind das aber ganz schöne Klopper.|bigeyes


----------



## Bulettenbär (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Schöne Teile!!!!!

Bezüglich Zange:

Für die Ösen eine Rundzange. Zur Hilfe noch eine Telefonzange und einen Seitenschneider. Letzte beiden gibt es einmal im Jahr einzeln bei Lidl und Aldi für kleines Geld. Eine Rundzange gibt immer erst im Baumarkt. Ich würde die Zangen beim Werkzeugfritzen auf dem Trödelmarkt kaufen. 2 bis 4 € das Stück und auch keine Portokosten;-)

Draht: Edelstahldraht von ebay!

Eigentlich hat west alles auf seiner homepage schön beschrieben. 

Welche Blattgröße??? Welche Aufhängergröße?????? Hier:

http://www.luremaking.com/catalogue/download/fre-spin.pdf


Und wenn die Ideen ausgehen, hier den Mepps-Katalog runterladen: http://www.mepps.com/catalog/

Gruß,

Björn


----------



## west1 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



> Wow, schicke Dinger!#6
> Schöne Teile!!!!!


Danke Männer :m 
Schön dass sie gefallen, hoffentlich haben die Fische sie auch zum fressen gerne.



> Vom Gewicht her, sind das aber ganz schöne Klopper.|bigeyes



Ja sind etwas schwerer als deine. 

So hier noch ein paar. Sind vorerst mal die letzten meine Kisten quellen über und vor lauter testen in nächster Zeit komme ich ja gar nicht mehr zum angeln. 

Jigspinner mit Anhang


----------



## siloaffe (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hey Leutz#h

Zuerst mal #r  

Das sind echt lecker Teilchen|bigeyes

Nun zu meiner Frage:

Da für MICH beim Spinnenr en Stahlvorfach Pflicht ist hab ich mich gefragt ob ich den Drath weglassen und die Einzelteile direkt aufs Vorfach ziehen kann |kopfkrat

Hab immer das WurstfingerProblem bei den Ösen... 

Wat haltet ihr davon??? Sinnvoll oder totaler Kappes????????#c 

LG Markus


----------



## pangea (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Hey Leutz#h
> 
> Da für MICH beim Spinnenr en Stahlvorfach Pflicht ist hab ich mich gefragt ob ich den Drath weglassen und die Einzelteile direkt aufs Vorfach ziehen kann |kopfkrat


 
Hallo
Ja das funktioniert ( fische so auf Forellen nur Flouorocarbon statt Stahl ), setze aber einen Stopper an den Anfang, damit beim Wurf das Blatt nicht irgendwo hingeht.

Grüsse aus Graz
Georg


----------



## Bulettenbär (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hättest Du den Mepps Katalog gelesen wüsstest Du das es sowas schon gibt;-)

Ich hab mir aus billigem Stahlvorfach (7er, nylonummantelt) schonmal Vorfächer fürs Schleppen gebastelt. Mit 5 Stück French 3er Blättern. Gegen verrutschen hab ich diese mit einer Perle und einer Quetschhülse gesichert. Nach einer Tagestour merkte man aber schon deutliche Abnutzungsspuren am Vorfach. Die Bügel hatten das Nylon weggekratzt. Vielleicht sollte man an dieser Stelle nicht das billigste Zeug wählen.

Gruß,

Björn

@west: Diese Mini-propeller machen mir viel zu wenig Aktion. Bin gespannt ob sie dir zusagen.


----------



## west1 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> @west: Diese Mini-propeller machen mir viel zu wenig Aktion. Bin gespannt ob sie dir zusagen.



Manchmal kann wenig schon zu viel sein. 

Bin aber auch gespannt ob sie was bringen, deshalb hab ich erst mal zwei zum testen gebaut.


----------



## Kukö (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Wow, schöne Sachen Hubert ! Die Kombination Bleikopf/Spinnerblatt/ Gufi hab ich so auch noch nicht gesehen,macht schon optisch was her und sind bestimmt auch fängig.

@ Björn
Meine Meinung zu den kleinen Propellern ist eindeutig, der Oberflächenköder den ich von Hubert habe hat vorn und hinten so ein kleines Teil und wären die nicht drann könnte ich die Fängigkeit dieses Wobs nicht erklären.Also ich schwör drauf!


Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## west1 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Kukö schrieb:


> Wow, schöne Sachen Hubert ! Die Kombination Bleikopf/Spinnerblatt/ Gufi hab ich so auch noch nicht gesehen,macht schon optisch was her und sind bestimmt auch fängig.



Danke Wolfgang! :m

So Zeugs fische ich schon seit über 20 Jahren, allerdings normale Spinner ohne Bleikopf. Als Anhängsel nahm ich früher hauptsächlich Köfis, später dann Gufis und sonstiges Zeugs.:q 

Das Problem an den normalen Spinnern ist sie arbeiten beim sinken nicht.
Vor drei Jahren oder so hatte ich mir ein paar Bleikopfspinner ähnlich wie der Mepps Lusox gebaut und da das Zeugs angehängt. Die arbeiteten zwar beim sinken aber durch das zusätzliche Gelenk gabs öfters Verwicklungen beim auswerfen.

Die jetzigen Bleikopfspinner arbeiten ganz gut und das Auswerfen geht so auch wieder besser.

So ganz ohne Basteln hab ich den heutigen Tag auch nicht rum gebracht. 
Hab noch ein paar Anhängsel gebunden, so Zeugs kann man immer mal gebrauchen.


----------



## Bulettenbär (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Mit dem Bleikopf ist eine interessante Geschichte. Der einzige (geteilte) Bleikopfspinner der sich beim Auswerfen nicht verheddert ist meines Wissens nach der Abu Mörrum. Die kurze Öse im Bleikopf gibt dem Spinner genug aber nicht zuviel Spiel. 

Die starren Bleiköpfe werde ich mir auch mal so giessen. 

Küko: Das habe ich mitbekommen. Ich selber habe kein Vertrauen in diese kleinen Props. Obwohl die legendären Devon-Spinner auch keinen wesentlich größeren Propeller haben. Zu den ganzen amerikanischen Topwaterpropbaits für Schwarzbarsche die auch solche kleinen Propeller haben bin ich auch distanziert. Habe auch noch nichts darauf gefangen. Vielleicht auch weil ich nicht allzulange mit gefischt habe....


----------



## salmos (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hallo,

Super Sachen die Ihr hier gebaut habt - großes Kompliment an Euch.

Mit Propellerblättern habe ich wiederum viele gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Gerade wenn nicht so große Aktion von Vorteil ist sind diese für mich mittlerweile unverzichtbar.
Ich setze sie gerne vor große Streamer, aber auch Gummifische und Jigköpfe lassen sich damit hervorragend zu verführerischen Ködern machen.

Für Spinnerachsen verwende ich auch gerne etwas dickere Edelstahllitze,
so kann man sich sehr bewegliche flexible Spinner bauen.

Wenn ich es irgendwie schaffe stelle ich gerne mal ein paar Bilder hier mit ein - muss mich jetzt erst mal mit dem Hochladen beschäftigen, da ich damit noch keine Erfahrung habe.

Grüsse
Matthias


----------



## Bulettenbär (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hi Salmos,

das hört sich gut an! Bilder dürfen maximal 650 x 650 groß sein. Dann unten auf "Anhänge verwalten klicken" und hochladen. fertig.


----------



## west1 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Der einzige (geteilte) Bleikopfspinner der sich beim Auswerfen nicht verheddert ist meines Wissens nach der Abu Mörrum.



Keine Ahnung wie sich der verhält, außer dem Lusox hab ich mir noch keine gekauft.



salmos schrieb:


> Mit Propellerblättern habe ich wiederum viele gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
> Gerade wenn nicht so große Aktion von Vorteil ist sind diese für mich mittlerweile unverzichtbar.
> Ich setze sie gerne vor große Streamer, aber auch Gummifische und Jigköpfe lassen sich damit hervorragend zu verführerischen Ködern machen.



Hallo Matthias

So Zeugs will ich dieses Jahr auch mal testen, aber nicht nur Gufis am Propellerjigkopf sondern auch reine Oberflächenköder.
Ich denk dass so ein dezent surrender Köder der über den  Gewässergrund hüpft unter Umständen besser fängt als ein normaler. |kopfkrat 

Unter deinem Profil (deinen Namen anklicken) kannst du auch Bilderalben anlegen und die Bilder hier dann zeigen.


----------



## Schxxnwxld (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hallo Hubert,

ich gehe davon aus, dass Du die beste Adresse zum beziehen der Spinnerblätter ausgesucht hast, deshalb meine Bitte, liste die Adresse.
Dann brauch ich nicht suchen wo und wie ich die Blätter am besten bekommen kann.
Besten Dank vorab.
Für V4-Draht habe ich im Forum auch eine Adresse (saliha.richter@gmx.de) gesehen, dort bestellt und bin mit dem Preis, Qualität und Lieferung bestens zufrieden.

Für Glasperlen habe ich inzwischen auch eine Adresse und auch dort genügend gekauft.
Die Ösen für die Blätter mache ich genau wie sie bei den Mepps Spinnern sind (aus dünnem Messingblech).

Für die Körper mache ich mir entweder eine Gießform oder ich drehe oder fräse sie aus Rundmessing.

Vieleicht hast Du zur Körperform auch einen guten Vorschlag.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## west1 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hallo Theodor

Meine letzten Spinnerblätter sind von http://www.maro-spinnerbau.de/

Bei Ebay. com ist die Auswahl größer da hatte ich auch schon mal bestellt.

Deine Adresse für den Draht kommt mir bekannt vor, von dem hatte ich auch schon Draht. Hab mir schon bei einigen Verkäufern bei Ebay Draht gekauft, finde jedoch den besten den ich habe dort nicht mehr. 
Hast du bei dem so einen matten, harten, schwer zu biegenden Draht gekauft, Federstahl- Nirosta oder so? 

Körperformen wären wohl die Originalen von Mepps am besten, nur mir sind sie zu leicht. 
Die glockenförmigen von denen mit den roten Blättern sind nicht schlecht, in Verbindung mit dem roten Blatt sind sie gut auf Barsch, sind jedoch auch ziemlich leicht.


----------



## salmos (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hallo,

so nun hoffe ich das es mit dem hochladen funktioniert.

Habe mal eins gemacht zu Ködern in Kombination mit Propellern.

Rechts auf dem Bild ist ein Spinner mit flexibler Achse aus Edelstahllitze #6.

Grüsse


----------



## Bulettenbär (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

@salmos: Die Spinner kannn man ja kaum werfen sol licht sind die. Die mit dem Streamer gefallen mir am besten.

Bezüglich Draht:
Hab mir bei ebay und auch schon bei lureparts Draht bestellt. Der ebay-Händler damals ist der mit der besagten email-Adresse. Der Draht ist top. Er ist recht steif und daher super. Die Spinner verbiegen sich nicht so leicht. Natürlich ist er noch gut mit der Zange zu verarbeiten.

@Schoenwald:
Wie schon mehrfach geschrieben:

www.lureparts.nl (Top)
www.pear.nl (Noch keine Erfahrung)
www.maro-spinnerbau.de(Top)


----------



## Schxxnwxld (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hallo Hubert,

danke für die Informationen.
Die Seite mit den Spinnerblättern sieht übersichtlich aus.

Der Draht ist A4 und seidenmatt, die Härte würde ich als mittelhart bezeichnen.
Er ist so, dass ich ihn für Spinner und Wobbler nehmen kann.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## west1 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Der ebay-Händler damals ist der mit der besagten email-Adresse. Der Draht ist top. Er ist recht steif und daher super. Die Spinner verbiegen sich nicht so leicht. Natürlich ist er noch gut mit der Zange zu verarbeiten.





Schoenwald schrieb:


> Der Draht ist A4 und seidenmatt, die Härte würde ich als mittelhart bezeichnen.
> Er ist so, dass ich ihn für Spinner und Wobbler nehmen kann.



Danke!

Dann wird wohl der harte Draht den ich habe von ihm gewesen sein.


----------



## salmos (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

@ Bulettenbär

ja die sind sehr leicht, das ist auch so gwollt.
Ich verwende die an einer Steilkannte und zupfe sie auf einer
Distance von ca. 5m auf mich zu.
Konnte damit schon einige schöne Fische bekommen und die Abrissrate bezüglich Hänger in den Steinpackungen ist fast Null geworden.

Schwere Ausführungen habe ich auch noch - stelle die Tage mal noch ein Bild dazu ein.

@ west1 
SUPER Website !!!


Grüsse
Matthias


----------



## Schxxnwxld (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Den Beitrag, habe ich bereits bei den Blinkern gelistet, er soll aber bei den Spinnern erscheinen.
Hier ist er:

Mepps Spinner Gr. 5 nachgebaut.

Nun habe ich es doch gemacht.

Die Blätter hatte ich schon lange sie waren leider zu dick (1 mm), beim testen stellte ich fest, dass der Spinner nicht funktioniert.
Deshalb habe ich auch nach Adressen für die Blätter gefragt.

Heute habe ich sie auf die Originaldicke abgefräst.
Die Fräsbahnen ergeben ein Muster, was mir recht ist.

Der Körper?
- Drehen,
- eine fertiges Blei verwenden oder
- eine Form machen?

Dann habe ich mich für eine Form entschieden.
Ich habe noch Zinn das nicht ganz rein ist. 

Nach dem die Form gefräst war habe ich sie mit Styropor ausgeschäumt um der Maße zu überprüfen. 
Beim Körper habe ich keine Bohrung vorgesehen, sondern den Draht (Achse) mit eingegossen.

Bild 1 Die Körperform beim Zwischentest,
Bild 2 sind die Zutaten und
Bild 3 der fertige Spinner.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## west1 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Sieht gut aus, besonders das Blatt mit dem Fräsmuster. #6

Theodor hast du ihn schon getestet, läuft er nun?


----------



## Schxxnwxld (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



west1 schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus, besonders das Blatt mit dem Fräsmuster. #6
> 
> Theodor hast du ihn schon getestet, läuft er nun?



Hallo Hubert,

wenn ich dazu komme, mache ich heute noch zwei Blinker die ich auch testen möchten.

Das Fräsmuster war keine Absicht, sondern notwendig, weil die Blätter zu dich waren und ich sie nicht wegwerfen wollte.

Spätestens morgen werde ich testen, wie sie laufen, dann melde ich mich.

Gruß mit einem Strauß Körper

Theodor


----------



## Bulettenbär (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Der Strauss gefällt mir!

Der Rest auch. Top!


----------



## Schxxnwxld (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hallo Hubert,

die Vorbereitungen sind gemacht, siehe Bild.
Nr. 1 das Original,
Nr. 2 Original Spinnerblatt, sonst Eigenbau,
Nr. 3 Eigenbau komplett.

Nun gehe ich ans Wasser und teste auch gleich die vorbereiteten Blinker, nach der Vorlage von Dieter.

Das Ergebnis folgt.

Gruß Theodor


----------



## BraisedBeef107 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

@Schoenwald: 
hammerteile, sind echt toll geworden.
also wenns nicht dastehen würd, wüsst zumindest ich nicht was des original            ist.
petri beim testen 
braisedbeef


----------



## west1 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Aussehen tun sie ganz gut!#6
Theodor bin richtig neidisch dass ich deine Ausrüstung nicht im Keller stehen habe. 
Wenn ich mal wieder etwas mehr Zeit habe mach ich mir eine Form von diesem Körper und gieße ihn aus Blei. 





Das Original ist mir mit ca. 3g. zu leicht, es dauert mir zu lange  bis der Spinner in der gewünschten Tiefe angekommen ist. 



Schoenwald schrieb:


> Nun gehe ich ans Wasser und teste
> 
> Das Ergebnis folgt.



Darauf bin ich gespannt!


----------



## Schxxnwxld (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hallo Hubert,

das Ergebnis:
Alle drei laufen gut, ein Unterschied war kaum festzustellen.
Das beurteile mein Freund auch so.
Bei der Nr. 2 (Eigenbau mit original Mepps-Spinnerblatt) hatte ich den Eindruck, dass er ganz geringfügig besser lief.

Eine Info zu meinen Maschinen:
Welche Maschinen habe ich im Keller stehen?
Eine kleine Tischdrehmaschine, Baujahr ca. 1920, Drehlänge 400 mm.
Eine kleine Bohrmaschine und ein Schleifbock um Werkzeuge nachzuschleifen.
Das ist wirklich alles was ich an Maschinen im Keller stehen habe.
Dazu kommt eine kleine selbstgebaute CNC-Maschine  (Außenmaße 400 x 400 x 400 mm).
Das ist bestimmt weniger als Du angenommen hast.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## west1 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> Hallo Hubert,
> 
> das Ergebnis:
> Alle drei laufen gut, ein Unterschied war kaum festzustellen.
> ...



Schön dass sie gut laufen Theodor.#6
Ich hab mit Kunststoffperlen direkt unter dem Blattaufhänger noch keine gute Erfahrungen gemacht, da kommen bei meinen Spinnern immer mindestens zwei Metallperlen dran.  



> Eine Info zu meinen Maschinen:
> Welche Maschinen habe ich im Keller stehen?
> Eine kleine Tischdrehmaschine, Baujahr ca. 1920, Drehlänge 400 mm.
> Eine kleine Bohrmaschine und ein Schleifbock um Werkzeuge nachzuschleifen.
> ...



Zum Wobbler bauen bräuchte ich die CNC Maschine nicht, da ist mir Handmade lieber aber zum Alugussformen fräsen wäre mir so ein Teil schon recht. :q


----------



## Schxxnwxld (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hallo Hubert,

das sind keine Kunststoffperlen, es sind Glasperlen.
Wenn die Probleme machen, setze ich Metallperlen unter die Aufhänger.

Die CNC-Maschine ist wirklich ein super Ding, klein (hat auf dem Nachtisch Platz), läuft genau, schnell und ruhig. 

Mit Mepps Gr. 5 bin ich vorerst versorgt, alle Vorbereitungen sind abgeschlossen nur noch alles einfädeln und die oberen Ösen biegen.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Schxxnwxld (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hallo,

heute habe ich mir mehr Zeit genommen und die Spinner nochmals verglichen.
Am besten läuft: 
Körper und sonstige Teile von mir, mit dem Original - Mepps - Spinnerblatt.

Die Maße vom Mepps-Spinnerkörper und von meinem Nachbau sind gleich.
Nur das Gewicht ist beim Nachbau 0,5 Gramm weniger.

Bei einem Spinner habe ich ein Blatt von einem Abu-Reflex verwendet.
Diese Kombination läuft auch sehr gut.

Was den Fischen am besten gefällt, kann ich erst nach dem Herbst beurteilen.

Damit ist die Arbeit gemacht und getestet. 

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Schxxnwxld (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hallo,

ein Spinner mit Durchgang.

Was ist anders?
- Die Achse ist ein dünnes Messingrohr.
- Der Drilling ist direkt am Stahlvorfach.
- Das Vorfach wird von hinten durch das Röhrchen geschoben
  und der Drilling mit dem roten Schlauchstück fixiert.
- Die Fixierung ist nicht fest, dadurch kann ein Hecht,
  wenn er gebissen hat, nicht mit dem Spinner schütteln.
-  Der Spinner löst sich und hängt mit Abstand vor
   dem Fisch und dem Drilling.

Das Laufverhalten ist wie bei den normalen Spinnern mit der gleichen Größe.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## west1 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hab mir  eine Form zum Achskörper gießen gebaut
und zum testen mal 5 Spinner mit Blattgröße 2 und 3 zusammen gebaut.  Zwischenzeitlich hängen sie leider schon irgendwo  am Gewässergrund  hab aber schon wieder Nachschub gegossen.






Sie sehen zwar nicht so schön aus wie die originalen Körper,  kosten aber nix, funktionieren aber. :vik:


----------



## Schxxnwxld (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



west1 schrieb:


> Hab mir  eine Form zum Achskörper gießen gebaut
> und zum testen mal 5 Spinner mit Blattgröße 2 und 3 zusammen gebaut.  Zwischenzeitlich hängen sie leider schon irgendwo  am Gewässergrund  hab aber schon wieder Nachschub gegossen.
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Hubert,

die glockenförmigen Körper, weichen sehr von den länglichen Formen der Mepps und Abu ab.
Welche Vorteile siehst Du, um diese Formen zu verwenden?

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## west1 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> Hallo Hubert,
> 
> die glockenförmigen Körper, weichen sehr von den länglichen Formen der Mepps und Abu ab.
> Welche Vorteile siehst Du, um diese Formen zu verwenden?
> ...



Theodor sie fangen Barsche! :q


----------



## Schxxnwxld (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



west1 schrieb:


> Theodor sie fangen Barsche! :q



 ... das ist ein Argument!  Gruß Theodor


----------



## diemai (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Theodor , ....ich denke , das diese Glockenform besonders gut Verwirbelungen im Wasser generiert , die wiederum auf das Blatt einwirken und es sehr schnell und zuverlässig "anspringen" lassen , wenn man mit dem Einholen beginnt .

Aus dem gleichen Grund haben kommerzielle Spinner auch eingedrehte Rillen oder die signifikante  "Kugelreihe" der größeren "Mepps"-Modelle .

..............ich habe eben 'mal einige Aufnahmen einiger meiner Eigenbau-Spinner gemacht , .........hatte gerade die Kiste mit den "Beschürzten" zu fassen , .........aber egal , ...die von mir gebauten Achskörper sind sowieso immer gleich , ........bei einigen Ködern habe ich auch die Blätter selber aus 0,5mm V2A-Blech gebaut(wesentlich einfacher und leichter wie Blinker dengeln , läßt sich mit einer Handblechschere gut schneiden) .

Achskörper sind aus Messingrundmaterial , ...abgelängt , gebohrt und dann im Bohrfutter mit Feile , Sägeblatt und Schmirgelpapier drehend in Form gebracht , ........ferner aus um einen eingespannten Nagel gewickeltem Kupferdraht(Starkstromkabel vom Schrott meiner Arbeit) sowie aus mit Blei ausgegossenem Alu-Rohr 8 X 1 mm .

Bei den Octopus, -und Polderspinnern(mit integrierter Spinnstange und Anti-Drall-Plättchen) habe ich einfach entsprechende Oliven, -oder Tropfenbleie aus'm Laden verwendet , die in den Köpfen der Gummi-Sepias sitzen , .........als Abstandshalten zwischen Bleikörper und Hakenöse kommen Kabelisolierung und selbst gewickelte Drahttrommeln zum Einsatz .

Die Bleiköpfe der kleinen Bleikopfspinner sind aus sogenannten "Bullet-Weights" für diese amerikanischen Montagen von Gummiwürmern .

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

..................so , .......hier noch'n paar !

Eventuelle Fragen werden selbstverständlich gerne beantwortet !

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



diemai schrieb:


> Theodor , ....ich denke , das diese Glockenform besonders gut Verwirbelungen im Wasser generiert , die wiederum auf das Blatt einwirken und es sehr schnell und zuverlässig "anspringen" lassen , wenn man mit dem Einholen beginnt .



Ja und die Barsche stehen auf die Verwirbelungen.
Dieter schöne Spinner hast du da, #6 ich würde so zwischen durch mal öfters einen an die Schnur hängen. 

So hab meine neuen Achsgewichte bei dem scheiß Wetter heute zu neuem Futter fürs nächste Wochenende verbaut. 







und noch ein paar anders farbige für Versuchszwecke,
Die Blätter sind schon Uralt, die beiden unteren sind originale 2er Mepps Comet Blätter Made in France.


----------



## Schxxnwxld (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hallo Hubert,  

als Du in einem vorhergehenden Beitrag, geschrieben hast, dass Du die Glockenform machen willst habe ich mir überlegt, ob ich ein für mich mache, und Dir eine mit.  So wie ich es sehe habe ich drei Möglichkeiten: 
a) Aus dem roten Silikon das ist am einfachsten, die Form ist aber nicht so dauerhaft 
    wie aus Alu. 
b) Drehen, das ist umständlich wegen den Hinterschneidungen. 
c) CNC, das ist bei der Form auch umständlich.  

Wenn ich aber doch daran gehe, kannst Du mir die Maße schicken, dann mache ich Dir eine Form mit. 

Gruß Theodor


----------



## west1 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> Wenn ich aber doch daran gehe, kannst Du mir die Maße schicken, dann mache ich Dir eine Form mit.  Gruß Theodor



Theodor da würde ich nicht nein sagen wenn ich so ne Form bekomme. 
Gib mir mal deine Adresse ich schick dir ein Original.


----------



## Schxxnwxld (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



west1 schrieb:


> Theodor da würde ich nicht nein sagen wenn ich so ne Form bekomme.
> Gib mir mal deine Adresse ich schick dir ein Original.



 Hallo Hubert,   
 das mit der Adresse ist heute so eine Sache, momentan habe ich noch einen Streit mit einer Firma, die meine Adresse gefischt hat, dann noch verkehrt zusammen gebastelt und natürlich verkauft hat. Die Firma nennt sich Wirtschaftsauskunftei, nach meiner Abmahnung bieten sie jetzt die Basteladresse über das Ausland an. Ärger ohne Ende!  Die GEZ hat natürlich auch die Adresse gekauft und schickt ein Brief nach dem anderen. Dabei zahle ich meine Rundfunkgebühr schon immer, sie wird sogar von der GEZ abgebucht.   
Gebe in Google einfach meinen Namen ein und die Stichworte CAD und CNC dazu, dann kommst Du auf meine Webseite, da steht die Adresse. Oder ganz einfach eine PM.   

Gruß Theodor 

 Irgend etwas stimmt bei meinen Antworten nicht, es wir kein Zeilenumbruch gemacht. ich schreibe jetzt den HTML-Umbruch (BR) dazwischen


----------



## Schxxnwxld (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Nachtrag zu meiner Antwort:
  mit BR in spitzen Klammern wird der Umbruch angezeigt. 

 Gruß Theodor


----------



## Schxxnwxld (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



west1 schrieb:


> Theodor da würde ich nicht nein sagen wenn ich so ne Form bekomme.
> Gib mir mal deine Adresse ich schick dir ein Original.



Hallo Hubert,

Dein Muster ist noch nicht angekommen.

Eine Skizze mit den Maßangaben, danach könnte ich auch arbeiten.


Dein Muster ist eben gekommen!!

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Schxxnwxld (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hallo Hubert,

da die Vorarbeiten für Deinen Spinnerkörper gemacht sind, sollst Du auch schon etwas Vorfreude haben, deshalb liste ich Dir Bilder von der Form.

Die Teile neben der Kugel habe ich einmal abgebildet, aber doppelt gemacht, somit hat Du eine Etage mehr und kannst damit die Körper verlängern, das hast Du auch so gewünscht.
Da der ganze Spinner-Körper Hinterschneidungen hat, musste ich die Form so machen, dass die Mittelteile seitlich wegzuschwenken sind und die Deckel nach rechts und links weggenommen werden können.

Was noch zu machen ist, ist der Eingusstrichter, wenn ich den gemacht habe teste ich die Form.
Wenn alles funktioniert, schicke ich die Form ab.

Gruß

Theodor


----------



## west1 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Theodor die Form sieht ganz gut aus! #6#6#6
War bestimmt ne mordsmäßige Arbeit bisher, ich denk schon dass beim Testen alles klappt. 

Hab heute die Spinner mit meinen selbst gegossenen Achskörpern getestet.
Heute morgen gabs 4 Barsche bis ca. 25cm und heute Abend nochmal 3 kleine, einen von 30cm und 2 Hechte mit ca. 45cm und ca. 55cm.


----------



## Schxxnwxld (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hallo Hubert,

der Test:

- Original 2,6 Gramm
- Nachbau 3.8 Gramm
- Nachbau mit einem Ring mehr 4,7 Gramm.

Am Montag schicke ich die Form.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## west1 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hallo Theodor

Das ging aber schnell. #6
Bin schon gespannt auf die Form und auf die Gusskörper.
4,7g hört sich gut an, das Gewicht passt wenn die Fische tiefer oder weiter draußen stehen.

Nächste Woche muss ich noch Arbeiten danach hab ich 2 Wochen Urlaub da kann ich dann die Teile mal ausgiebig testen, denk aber dass sie genauso gut funktionieren wie die Originalen. 

Danke dir schon mal! #6#6#6


----------



## Schxxnwxld (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hallo Hubert,

die Form mit Trichter.

Noch eine Frage, wie dick ist der Federdraht den Du für den Spinner verwendest?
Jetzt hat die Bohrung einen Durchmesser von 1.0 mm.
Das würde passen für Draht von 0,5 mm.
Wenn Du dickeren Draht verwendest, kann ich die Bohrungen nachbohren.
Zu groß möchte ich die Bohrungen nicht machen, sonst hängt der Körper am Draht wie ein Wäschestück an der Leine.

Zu Deiner Anmerkung: 
" ... denk aber dass sie genauso gut funktionieren wie die Originalen."

In der Länge ist der Körper 0,3 mm länger als das Original.
Beim  Original ist die Rillenbreite 0,085, ich habe die Rillen 1.0 mm gemacht.
Sonst sind alle Maße und Rundungen wie das Original.
Wenn also die Abmessungen gleich sind, müsste auch da Verhalten gleich sein.
Es gibt den Unterschied, dass die Gewichte nicht gleich sind, das ist aber gewollt.
Man kann das Gewicht reduzieren, indem man nicht reines Blei verwendet. Dafür gibt es die unterschiedlichsten Legierungen. Man kann auch selbst das Blei mit Zinn mischen.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## west1 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hallo Theodor 

Ich benutze 0,8er Draht für die Achsen, eine Bohrung von ca. 1,2mm müsste passen.
Wegen dem Gewicht mach ich mir keine Sorgen, das passt schon.
Meine Nachbauten sind auch etwas schwerer als das Original und sie funktionieren auch.


----------



## Schxxnwxld (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hallo Hubert,

die Ergebnisse:

a) Die Variationen mit der gleichen Form.
b) Vergleich der Formen von Original und Nachbau.

Die Form bringe ich nacher zur Post.

Viel Erfolg mit den selbst gemachten Spinner-Körpern,

Theodor


----------



## FakeFish (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Spitzenarbeit#6
da kann man ja neidisch werden, was ihr so zustande bringt.
RESPEKT #6:vik:#6


----------



## west1 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hallo Theodor

Die Achsgewichte sehen Super aus! #6
Drei verschiedene Längen (Gewichte) mit nur einer Form Form gießen ist schon Spitze!  #6
Bin schon auf die Form gespannt.



Schoenwald schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg mit den selbst gemachten Spinner-Körpern,


Danke! Ich wünsch dir auch viel Erfolg mit den Teilen :m


----------



## Schxxnwxld (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



FakeFish schrieb:


> Spitzenarbeit#6
> da kann man ja neidisch werden, was ihr so zustande bringt.
> RESPEKT #6:vik:#6



Danke für die Anerkennung der Arbeit.

Durch die Einschneidungen längs und quer, war es keine einfache Form. Ohne Rillen wäre es eine einfache zweiteilige Form gewesen, die ich gedreht hätte.
So habe ich die Teile gefräst (auch die Rundungen), die Fräsarbeit dauerte ca. eine halbe Stunde.
Die einzelnen Teile planen und zeichen mind. 3 Stunden. Die  CNC-Programme waren in ca. 10 Minuten erstellt.

Diese Auflistung ist ein grober Überblick über den Aufwand so eoner Arbeit.
Wenn ich schon am auflisten bin, was habe ich dazu verwendet?
- Das Zeichenprogramm Bricscad,
- Die Software PGC die aus Zeichnungen NC-Daten generiert.
- Ein Fräser mit Durchmesser 3 mm und ein 
  Form-Fräser 3 mm.
- Eine kleine (Winzling) CNC-Maschine.

Material?
500 mm Alu 40 x 6 mm.
150 mm Messing 3 mm Durchmesser.

Ist so eine Arbeit Mühe, Spass oder sportliche Übung?
Alle drei treffen zu,
- Arbeit macht sich nicht von alleine, es ist auch Mühe.

- Spass, wenn man der Maschine zuschaut, wie aus
   einem Stück Alu eine Form entsteht und wenn der 
   erste Abguss passt.

- Sportliche Übung auf jeden Fall, die in der Lehrzeit,
  gelerneten Fähigkeiten einsetzen eine  CNC-Maschine
  planen und bauen. 
  Darüber ist hier:
http://www.lehrer.uni-karlsruhe.de/~za685/cnc/maschine.htm
  eine Beschreibung.
  Das Hirn tranieren und eine Software programmieren,
  die aus Zeichnungen CNC-Programme erstellt.

- Aus einem abgebrochenen Fräser ein Formfräser 
  schleifen mit dem Rundungen gefräst werden können.

Es ist wie beim Essen, die Zutaten müssen passen und gut kombiniert werden.

Diese Informationen, sind als Überblick gedacht.

Zum Schluss zu Deiner Bemerkung: "... neidisch werden ..."
Alle die so oder so ähnlich Worte schreiben, sind in Wirklichkeit nicht neidisch, neidisch sind die, die sagen: "Ich bin aber nicht neidisch".

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## FakeFish (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Genau dafür war es gedacht, als ehrlich gemeinte Anerkennung für deine Arbeit.
Deshalb ist in meinem Vokabular, das Wort "neidisch" auch nicht negativ belegt.So nach dem Sinne: "jemandem etwas neiden"
sondern eher nach dem Motto: "als höchste Anerkennung" wie es vieleicht Asiaten sehen würden.

Es gefällt mir sehr gut , das du mal aufgelistet hast,was alles notwendig ist um ein solches Ergebnis zu erzielen.
Weil es bestimmt viele gibt, die es nicht schätzen bzw nicht einschätzen können, wie groß der Aufwand ist um so ein "kleines Ding" zu erstellen.
Und an der Art und Weise, wie du darüber sprichst/ schreibst
kann man sofort erkennen, das es dir viel Freude bereitet und dein Herz daran hängt. Und das, dass hat schon mein Großvater immer gesagt: wer etwas gerne tut, der macht es immer gut.|supergri
Übrigens, deine Seite habe ich schon früher mal besucht, ( man wird ja mal träumen dürfen ) dann aber wieder verworfen
wegen mangelnder Erfahrung in der Metallverarbeitung, und was noch schwerer wiegt, die Unfähigkeit in der Programierung
( wegen FatFingers )
Ich habe nämlich einige Prototypen für Spinnerbaits und Spinnertails.Leider ist das Gußergebnis in einer Gipsform ein bisschen bescheiden, und ich habe noch immer nicht herausgefunden wie ich den Prototyp vergrössern kann um eine Gewichtserhöhung zu erzielen.
Mit Resin oder aus Fimo gibt es hydrodynamische  Probleme, aber das macht es ja gerade aus.Ich arbeite daran.

Gruß, Branko


----------



## Schxxnwxld (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hallo Branko,

als Ergänzug zu dem Spruch von Deinem Großvater, ein Spruch von mir:
"Man muss von Kindern im Sandkasten lernen, da werden alle Kuchen gut, weil die Kinder bei Ihrer Arbeit alles andere vergessen wie Hunger, Zeit und ..."

Zu: "... wegen mangelnder Erfahrung in der Metallverarbeitung".
Es nicht so, dass man einen Metallberuf lernt und danach ein Form, wie das Beispiel, mit CNC machen kann.

Es war Zufall (der Auslöser war eine Rapalla-Schaufel und eine lange interesannte Geschichte), dass ich in diese Kombination Zeichnen - CNC - Programmieren - Maschine bauen, "hineingeschlittert" bin.

Es muss aber nicht immer CNC sein, vor CNC habe ich auch schon Schwimmer- und Bleiformen  gemacht.

Ein Tipp für Nichtmetaller: 
Es gibt rotes hitzebeständiges Silicon, mit dem kann man sehr gut originalgetreue Formen machen.
Wie habe ich es gemacht?
Das Original wird zur Hälfte z.B. in Modellbaugips eingeformt.
Den Eingusstrichter gleich mit dazu einformen.
Als Rahmen für den Gips und die Silikonmasse kann man z.B. Styropor verwenden. Darunter legt man eine flaches Stück Styropor, der Rahmen wird mit der Unterplatte  mit Zahnstocher (kreuz und quer) befestigt, damit er nicht "hochschwimmt".
Auf die zur Häfte in Gips eingebettete Form wird Trennmittel gestrichen, es geht Vaseline, aber nicht zu dick auftragen.
Jetzt den zweiten Styropor-Rahmen auflegen und wieder mit Zahnstocher  feststecken. 
Wenn die Siliconmasse fest ist, das Gleiche: Rahmen, Trennmittel, feststecken wie zuvor.
Ist die zweite Form auch fest, zerbreche ich das Styropor und schneide die Form außen, mit einem großen scharfen Messer, zurecht.
Zum Schluss wird ausgeformt und wenn erforderlich der Eingusstrichter etwas nachgeschnitten.
Zum Nachschneiden des Trichters kein normales Messer verwenden, das drückt sich zuerst weg und schneidet dann unkontrolliert.
Dazu ein Scalpell verwenden.
Beim Gießen das Blei nicht zu warm machen, das ist a) nicht erforderlich bei Silconformen und b) lebt die Form länger.

Die Formgnauigkeit ist sehr gut.
Will man das Gewicht verändern (leichter machen), kann man dem Blei z.B. Zinn zumischen.

Selbst wenn man Lötzinnstangen verwendet, sind die Teile meistens noch billiger als gekaufte Teile.

Vorher waren im Angelladen 5, 10 50 oder 100  Stück von einem Artikel in einer Packung oder Tüte, heute 3, 4, 8, 15 Stück. Die faule Masche ärgert mich, so dass ich mich immer freue, wenn ich ein Teil nicht kaufen muss.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## west1 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hallo Theodor

Die Form ist heute angekommen. :m
Danke, ist ein geiles Teil, da hast du wirklich gute Arbeit geleistet! #6#6#6

Als ich heute Abend nach der Arbeit nach hause kam musste ich das Teil gleich mal testen und ein paar Achskörper gießen. Es klappe ganz gut, hier die ersten Ergebnisse.






Hab auch gleich noch ein paar Testspinner mit 2er und 3er Blättern  gebaut. 






Die nächsten beiden Wochen hab ich Urlaub da werde ich sie mal ausgiebig testen, die langen Körper auch mal mit 4er Blättern.

Dank dir noch mal und sag was du für die Form bekommst.


----------



## Schxxnwxld (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



west1 schrieb:


> Hallo Theodor
> 
> Die Form ist heute angekommen. :m
> Danke, ist ein geiles Teil, da hast du wirklich gute Arbeit geleistet! #6#6#6
> ...



Hallo Hubert,

es freut mich, dass Du damit diese schönen Körper machen kannst.
Ich habe mir zum testen zwei Spinner Nr. 2 mit dem kurzen Körper gemacht.
Damit war ich heute angeln und habe damit 7 Barsche  gefangen, ich war überascht wie gut sie funktioniert haben.
Leider "haben", den ich beide versenkt. Das ist aber kein Problem morgen mache neue Spinner, ich habe mir eine Form mit gemacht.
Zu: "... sag was du für die Form bekommst".
Wie ich schon öfters geschrieben habe, verkaufe ich keine Angelteile. Wenn ich aber den Stundensatz verechnen würde, den ich für meine Programmierarbeiten oder Kurse bekomme, hättest Du an der Form keine Freude.

Um diese Form so zu machen wie sie ist, waren einige Überlegungen erforderlich, nun sind Deine Überlegungen gefragt, eine Anerkennung auszudenken.

Viel Erfolg mit den Spinnern

Theodor Schönwald


----------



## Schxxnwxld (2. August 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hallo,

ein Muster mit einem Original - Mepps - Spinnerblatt.

Da das Modell gut funktioniert, möchte ich die passenden Blätter kaufen.
Wer hat eine gute Adresse für Spinnerblätter?

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## FakeFish (3. August 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hier mal einige :
http://www.maro-spinnerbau.de/epage...ath=/Shops/62219885/Categories/Spinnerblätter
http://www.lureparts.nl/content.php?pid=5&language=de
oder weiter weg :
http://www.luremaking.com/catalogue/index.htm
http://lurepartsonline.com/cart.php
http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/

das sollte erst mal reichen

Gruß, Branko


----------



## Schxxnwxld (3. August 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



FakeFish schrieb:


> Hier mal einige :
> http://www.maro-spinnerbau.de/epage...ath=/Shops/62219885/Categories/Spinnerblätter
> http://www.lureparts.nl/content.php?pid=5&language=de
> oder weiter weg :
> ...



Hallo Branko,

danke für die Auflistung der Adressen.
Mepps Nr. 2 hat die Länge 27,
Mepps Nr. 5 hat die Länge 48.

- Die erste Adresse, hat keine Blätter mit der Länge 27 und 48 mm, da hatte ich schon angefragt.
- Die zweite Adresse hat Länge 27 aber nicht 48.
Antwort auf meine Mail: Null.

- Vor 4 Wochen habe ich noch ein Geschäft angeschrieben, 
"Antwort können wir bestellen". Ich habe zugesagt, leider bekomme ich von dieser Firma keine weiteren Antworten auf meine Nachfrage, ob die Blätter bestellt sind.

Von weiter weg, wegen ein paar Spinnerblätter?
Wenn ich weiterhin Probleme habe, die passenden Blätter zu bekommen, mache ich sie selbst.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## FakeFish (3. August 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hallo Theodor,

vieleicht eine Sammelbestellung mit mehreren Leuten.:vik:
Aber selbermachen, das hört sich auch gut an.
Besonnders für die großen Größen ab #8 #10 #12 in Colorado,
oder noch besser colorado with deep cut (olimpic) so ie von der Fa. Worth. Ich laube ich besorge mir erst mal ´ne Blechschere 
und probiere mal aus wie es so ausssieht.

Gruß, Branko


----------



## Schxxnwxld (3. August 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



FakeFish schrieb:


> Hallo Theodor,
> 
> vieleicht eine Sammelbestellung mit mehreren Leuten.:vik:
> Aber selbermachen, das hört sich auch gut an.
> ...



Hallo Branko,

die ersten Muster schneide ich vor, bohre sie und stecke ein Stift in die Bohrungen.
Dann werden sie hintereinander gespannt und der ganze Block in die richtige Form gefeilt, entgratet und gebogen.

Was ich vorher noch machen muss, ist eine Biegeform, damit alle gleich werden. Die Form feile ich und poliere sie.
Als Unterlage (Gegenstück) wird ein Blei-Klotz verwendet.

Zudem habe ich die Möglichkeit, dass ein Freund mir die Blätter mit Wasserstrahl schneidet oder ich sie mit CNC fräse.

Die letzte Woche wollte ich eine G-Lommis Rute kaufen,
Anfrage: keine Antwort.
Noch eine Anfrage: keine Antwort.
Dann habe ich die Rute einfach bestellt, danach habe ich endlich jemand am Telefon, 
Antwort: "Die Rute haben wir nicht mehr."
Meine Frage: "Habt ihr sie je gehabt"?
Anwort: "Vieleicht, Fragen Sie in drei Monaten nochmal nach".
"Würdet Ihr mich anrufen wenn diese Rute da ist"?
Antwort: "Nein, rufen sie selbst in drei Monaten an".

Danach kam eine Mailantwort: "Wir sind nicht mehr G-Lommis-Händler, wenn sie noch Restbestände kaufen möchten ..."

Es war ein deutscher Angelshop.

Den Firmen hinterher betteln und keine Antwort oder Schlafkappen-Antworten, stinkt mir.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## FakeFish (3. August 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hi Theodor,

wie sagt schon ein chinesisches Sprichwort: "wenn du kein fleundliches Gesicht hast, dan lasse die Lolläden deines Ladens liebel luntel" oder so ähnlich.|bla:
Aber auf Dauer werden solche Shops nicht überleben, und das ist auch gut so. Andererseits sind wir Deutschen ( ich schliesse mich mal mit ein )nicht gerade die freundlichsten Kunden.
Aber wenn jemand wie du, dem Veräufer die Möglichkeit gibt 
sein Gesicht doch noch zu wahren, und trotzdem Versagt,dann ist dem nicht mehr zu helfen.
Toll, was du alles für Möglichkeiten hat, freue mich schon auf´s Ergebnis.Dann muß ich mir aber Mühe geben, wenn ich meine dann vorzeigen will;+

Gruß, Branko


----------



## west1 (3. August 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> Von weiter weg, wegen ein paar Spinnerblätter?
> Wenn ich weiterhin Probleme habe, die passenden Blätter zu bekommen, mache ich sie selbst.
> 
> Gruß
> Theodor


Hallo Theodor

Die Hälfte meiner noch unverbauten Spinnerblätter in Größe 2  und 3 schick ich dir morgen.

Es sind ein paar Raritäten dabei.
Oben links alte 3er Mepps
Oben Mitte alte originale 2er Mepps Comet mit Stempel Made in France
Oben rechts no Name Blätter, hab ich schon ein paar Jahre weiß aber nicht mehr wo her.
Unten neue 2er French Blätter.





Es funktionieren und fangen alle.

4er und 5er Blätter hab ich nur ein paar einzelne verbaute. 

Viel Spass mit den Teilen!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (3. August 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hallo an alle Bastler hier,
es freut mich zu sehen, dass ich mit diesem Thread eine Plattform für eure Ideen und Resultate selbiger, geschaffen habe.
Es ist schade, dass ich selbst, im Moment nicht mehr dazu beitragen kann, ich habe mir meine Angelsaison 2011 auch anders vorgestellt, aber im Augenblick bin ich beruflich so eingespannt, dass selbst das Mitlesen hier Luxus geworden ist.
Dennoch sage ich hiermit, zwischendrin, einfach mal "Danke" an Alle, die sich hier rege beteiligen und damit den Thread am Leben halten.
Es ist(wie ich finde) ein schöner Thread geworden, der das Board bereichert, weil er sich abhebt von den "Was soll ich kaufen- Threads" und den "Meiner ist länger als deiner- Threads" indem Selbst etwas gemacht wird, sich Gleichgesinnte entdecken, Austausch von Ideen und Sachen(z.B. Bauteilen) zu Stande kommt.
Macht weiter so!#6


----------



## Jose (3. August 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> ...
> Es ist(wie ich finde) ein schöner Thread geworden, der das Board bereichert, weil er sich abhebt von den "Was soll ich kaufen- Threads" und den "Meiner ist länger als deiner- Threads" ...



eine speckseite des AB!
glückwunsch und danke #6


----------



## Bassey (3. August 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Weiß jemand woher ich die schönen schlanken Spinnerblätter wie beim DAM Libelle herbekomme? Ich habe das Gefühl, dass die Blätter so nah an der Achse rotieren und somit eher den schlanken Brutfischen nahe kommen, ich habe damit zumindest besser gefangen in letzter Zeit.

Zudem:

Egal wie gut die Wirbel sind die ich vorschalte, die Schnur verdreht immer!
Gibt es einen effektiven Drallstop den man direkt auf der Spinnerachse verbauen kann?


----------



## Schxxnwxld (3. August 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



west1 schrieb:


> Hallo Theodor
> 
> Die Hälfte meiner noch unverbauten Spinnerblätter in Größe 2  und 3 schick ich dir morgen.
> 
> ...



 Hallo Hubert, 

 heute morgen habe ich mich noch geärgert, weil es Umstände macht Spinnerblätter zu bekommen. Dein Angebot hat den Ärger umgewandelt.

 Vielen Dank

 Gruß Theodor


----------



## Schxxnwxld (3. August 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Bassey schrieb:


> Weiß jemand woher ich die schönen schlanken Spinnerblätter wie beim DAM Libelle herbekomme? Ich habe das Gefühl, dass die Blätter so nah an der Achse rotieren und somit eher den schlanken Brutfischen nahe kommen, ich habe damit zumindest besser gefangen in letzter Zeit.
> 
> Zudem:
> 
> ...



 Hallo, 

  ... ja den gibt es.
   Binde an Deine Schnur ca. 20 cm vom Spinner eine ganz dünne Schnur über die Hauptschnur, wie sie zum fischen auf kleine Fische verwendet wird 0,08 oder 0,10.  Das Stück soll ca. 5 cm lang sein. Darauf am Ende ein kleines Schrotblei klemmen. Am Ende der Schnur kanst Du einen einfachen knoten machen, damit das Schrot nicht durch rutscht.  Dadurch wird verhindert dass sich die Schnur drallt. Ein Wirbel nützt oft nicht viel. 

Das Bild ist aus dem Knotenheft von Stren.

 Gruß Theodor


----------



## Jens84 (3. August 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hallo an die Freunde des Spinners #h

Ich möchte mir zwar "noch" keine Spinner selber machen, jedoch bin ich im Moment dabei alte Spinner von meinem Opa wieder flott zu machen.

Dazu hätte ich an die Selberbauer ein paar Fragen.

1. Ich müsste Drillinge tauschen, jedoch möchte ich die Drahtachse nicht kaputtmachen. Kann ich die verrosteten Drillinge abzwicken und die neuen mittels Sprengring montieren? Kann man das so machen oder gibts eine bessere Lösung?

2. Ich bin mir bei den Größen der neuen Drillinge nicht sicher. Welche Größe benötige ich für welche Spinnergröße. Die Spinner die zu reparieren sind haben die Größen 1 - 4.
Gibts da auch nen Tipp welche Drillinge geeignet sind?

Vielen Dank schonmal

Gruß Jens |wavey:


----------



## Bassey (3. August 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ... ja den gibt es.
> Binde an Deine Schnur ca. 20 cm vom Spinner eine ganz dünne Schnur über die Hauptschnur, wie sie zum fischen auf kleine Fische verwendet wird 0,08 oder 0,10.  Das Stück soll ca. 5 cm lang sein. Darauf am Ende ein kleines Schrotblei klemmen. Am Ende der Schnur kanst Du einen einfachen knoten machen, damit das Schrot nicht durch rutscht.  Dadurch wird verhindert dass sich die Schnur drallt. Ein Wirbel nützt oft nicht viel.
> ...



Wie klein darf das Schrotblei sein?

By the Way: Ich habe noch eine alte Stanze vom Uropa, zum Blech stanzen. Kann man da irgendwo eine Stanzform nach Maß bestellen? Ich kenne mich da null aus, möchte aber auch die Spinnerblätter machen, da ich kostenlos an dünnes Stahl und Aluminiumblech kommen kann.


----------



## Katteker (3. August 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Bassey schrieb:


> Egal wie gut die Wirbel sind die ich vorschalte, die Schnur verdreht immer!
> Gibt es einen effektiven Drallstop den man direkt auf der Spinnerachse verbauen kann?




Moin.

Ich fische in letzter Zeit sehr gerne die "Blue Fox Piker" (z.B. hier bei Boddenangler). Die haben vor dem eigentlichen Spinner noch einen Bleikopf, welcher am oberen Ende befestigt ist. Das untere Ende wirkt anscheinend ein bischen wie ein Kiel. Wenn ich nicht mit voller Kraft einkurbel haben die Teile keinen Drall, geht sogar ohne Wirbel!

Evtl. kannst du ja etwas ähnliches selber basteln.
Falls du Detailbilder brauchst, sag bescheid. Kann ich dir dann schicken.

Gruß


----------



## west1 (3. August 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Jens84 schrieb:


> 1. Ich müsste Drillinge tauschen, jedoch möchte ich die Drahtachse nicht kaputtmachen. Kann ich die verrosteten Drillinge abzwicken und die neuen mittels Sprengring montieren? Kann man das so machen oder gibts eine bessere Lösung?
> 
> 2. Ich bin mir bei den Größen der neuen Drillinge nicht sicher. Welche Größe benötige ich für welche Spinnergröße. Die Spinner die zu reparieren sind haben die Größen 1 - 4.
> Gibts da auch nen Tipp welche Drillinge geeignet sind?
> ...


Hallo Jens

Zu 1, die Öse vom Drilling abzwicken und den neuen mit Sprengring befestigen geht.

Zu 2, du nimmst die abgezwickte Drillinge mit ins Angelgeschäft und besorgst dir dort die passenden Größen.


----------



## Bassey (3. August 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Jens84 schrieb:


> 2. Ich bin mir bei den Größen der neuen Drillinge nicht sicher. Welche Größe benötige ich für welche Spinnergröße. Die Spinner die zu reparieren sind haben die Größen 1 - 4.
> Gibts da auch nen Tipp welche Drillinge geeignet sind?
> 
> Vielen Dank schonmal
> ...



Wichtig ist aber auch, den Haken nicht zu klein zu wählen! Denn sonst wird von Barschen der ganze Köder auf einmal in´s Maul genommen und ohne zu Haken wieder ausgespruckt (ist mir vorgestern 3 mal passiert bei Miniwobblern)!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (3. August 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Jens84 schrieb:


> ...Kann ich die verrosteten Drillinge abzwicken und die neuen mittels Sprengring montieren? Kann man das so machen oder gibts eine bessere Lösung?...



Das geht ganz sicher, denn ich mache das schon seit ich Spinnangele. Mir ist es nämlich zu blöd, nach einigen Kontakten mit der Steinpackung, mich mit Hakenschleifen zu verkünsteln.
Wenn ich merke, dass der Drilling stumpf geworden ist oder es die Spitze verbogen hat, richte ich die Spitze mit der Zange wieder auf, das geht 'ne Weile gut. Aber irgendwann ist der Drilling einfach nicht mehr scharf genug und dann wird der noch am Wasser gewechselt.
Sprengringe sind dafür ideal und nebenbei kann man durch die Dimensionierung des Rings, eine Sollbruchstelle einbauen, so dass man bei einem Hänger nur den Drilling und nicht den ganzen Spinner verliert
Ich nutze dazu die Sprengringe von Gamakatsu, die sind top.#6


----------



## Jens84 (3. August 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Schonmal vielen Dank für die Antworten.

Ich würde die Drillinge gerne bestellen, da ich mind. 35 min (einfacher Weg) zum nächsten Angelladen fahre. Da ich beruflich im Moment eingespannt bin hab ich nicht die Zeit dort hin zu fahren.

Und nur wegen 20 Drillingen 8 Liter Sprit zu verballern ist ja auch nicht Öko 

Mir würden ja schon Bilder in Originalgröße aus dem Internet reichen um diese zu vergleichen.

Ich dachte es hat vielleicht jemand ne Faustregel wie z.B. für einer 2er Spinner = VMC Größe 1/0 oder so in der Art


----------



## Sensitivfischer (3. August 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Jens84 schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Ich dachte es hat vielleicht jemand ne Faustregel wie z.B. für einer 2er Spinner = VMC Größe 1/0 oder so in der Art



Gibt's definitiv, einer hier wird's auf jeden Fall wissen. Ich weiß sie blöderweise nicht auswendig, denn ich kaufe die Drillinge meist, pack sie aus, sortier sie in meine Kleinteilebox ein und schmeiß die Verpackung weg.
Nehme ich nun nen Drilling aus der Box, weiß ich was ich sehe, aber nicht die Größenbezeichnung.#c


----------



## Schxxnwxld (4. August 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Bassey schrieb:


> Wie klein darf das Schrotblei sein?
> 
> By the Way: Ich habe noch eine alte Stanze vom Uropa, zum Blech stanzen. Kann man da irgendwo eine Stanzform nach Maß bestellen? Ich kenne mich da null aus, möchte aber auch die Spinnerblätter machen, da ich kostenlos an dünnes Stahl und Aluminiumblech kommen kann.



Hallo,

das Schrot darf klein sein, wenn es zu wenig ist einfach noch eines oder zwei dazu.

Stanze?
Stanz-Werkzeuge waren schon immer sehr teuer.
Heute ist es nicht mehr mit sehr viel Arbeit verbunden ein Stanzwerkzeug herzustellen, die Formen werden mit Drahterodiermachinen geschnitten.
Da aber diese Maschinen auch sehr teuer sind und Leute die sie bedienen können auch teuer sind, ist ein Stanz-Werkzeug immer noch eine teuere Sache.

Darüber könnte man nachdenken, wenn es um Stückzahlen über 200000 ginge.

Für Blinker und Spinner ist das ein sehr teuerer Weg.

Oder man findet jemand der ein Werkzeug als Gefallen macht.
Die Werkzeugmacher die ohne CNC-Maschinen ein Stanz-Werkzeug machen können, sind kaum mehr zu finden.

Wenn schon nicht mit sägen und feilen die Teile hergestellt werden sollen, dann empfehle ich heute Wasserstrahl oder Laser. Laser ist für Alu nicht besonders geeignet.

Den Preis für Wasserstrahl oder Laser kann man mindern, wenn man eine 2d-Zeichnung im DXF-Format vorbereitet hat.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Bassey (4. August 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Uiuiui... Also die Stanze habe ich wie gesagt da, ich brauche nur eine Stanzform, kann man diese Anfertigen lassen?


----------



## Schxxnwxld (4. August 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Bassey schrieb:


> Uiuiui... Also die Stanze habe ich wie gesagt da, ich brauche nur eine Stanzform, kann man diese Anfertigen lassen?



Hallo,

wenn Du einen Freund hast, der als Werkzeugmacher arbeitet und die Möglichkeit hat, die Form "nebenher" zu machen.
Wenn es aber ganz richtig gemacht werden soll, benötigst Du ein Folgewerkzeug, bei dem die Biegung und das Loch zusammen gemacht wird.

Kaufen?
Ich schätze ab 5000 aufwärts.

Wenn Du es genau wissen willst, kannst Du bei einem Werkzeugbau nachfragen.

Nachtrag:
Selbst wenn ich ein Stanze hätte, würde ich für mir selbst kein Werkzeug  bauen, obwohl ich die Möglichkeit hätte und Werkzeugmacher gelernt  habe.
Der Aufwand steht in keinem Verhältnis zum Nutzen.


Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Schxxnwxld (5. August 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> Hallo Hubert,
> 
> heute morgen habe ich mich noch geärgert, weil es Umstände macht Spinnerblätter zu bekommen. Dein Angebot hat den Ärger umgewandelt.
> 
> ...



Hallo Hubert,

heute sind die Blättchen gekommen.
Vielen Dank! Auch für die zwei extra Überaschungen.
Natürlich habe ich gleich zwei Spinner vorab gemacht und heute gleich getestet.
Nach dem ich 7 Barsche gefangen hatte, hat mich ein Gewitter verjagt.

Was mir aufgefallen ist: bei dem normalen Mepps Nr. 2 kommt es selten vor, dass der Spinner genommen wird, wenn absinkt und noch nicht gezogen wird.
Bei dem umgeänderten Spinner kommt es oft vor, vielleicht ist es weil er beim absinken taumelt.
Mein Eindruck ist, dass ich mehr fange als mit dem Original.
Die Würfe werden auch weiter, weil er schwerere ist.

Von Deinem Wunschkörper angefangen, bis zum angeln damit, ist das Projekt ein voller Erfolg.

Viele Grüße
Theodor


----------



## west1 (6. August 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> Hallo Hubert,
> 
> heute sind die Blättchen gekommen.
> Vielen Dank! Auch für die zwei extra Überaschungen.



Nix zu danken Theodor, ich hab zu danken! #6#6#6

Die extras fangen zeitweise ganz gut, Hecht, Barsch und Rapfen. 



> Natürlich habe ich gleich zwei Spinner vorab gemacht und heute gleich getestet.
> Nach dem ich 7 Barsche gefangen hatte, hat mich ein Gewitter verjagt.



Barschmäßig läufts bei mir zur Zeit nicht so gut, hatte zwischendurch nur ein paar kleine. Auf die größeren Körper mit 3er Blatt hatte ich ein paar Hechte und kleine Rapfen. 



> Was mir aufgefallen ist: bei dem normalen Mepps Nr. 2 kommt es selten vor, dass der Spinner genommen wird, wenn absinkt und noch nicht gezogen wird.
> Bei dem umgeänderten Spinner kommt es oft vor, vielleicht ist es weil er beim absinken taumelt.



Ich hatte auf diese Spinner auch schon ein paar Bisse beim absinken, normalerweise hab ich die nur auf Spinner mit Anhang.
Denk auch dass das Blatt beim absinken verführerisch hinterher flattert.



> Mein Eindruck ist, dass ich mehr fange als mit dem Original.


Dazu kann ich nix sagen, hab nur ein paar gekaufte, die hängen aber so gut wie nie an der Schnur. Ich angel seit Jahren nur mit Eigenbau. 



> Von Deinem Wunschkörper angefangen, bis zum angeln damit, ist das Projekt ein voller Erfolg.



Das kann ich nur bestätigen! #6

Gestern Abend hab ich ein paar alte Spinner auseinander genommen und mit den neuen Körpern und Federdrillingen wieder zusammen gebaut. 







Heute beim Test liefen alle gut, das war zumindest bei den beiden Coloradoblättern vorher nicht der Fall. Mit den Körpern laufen sie gut und machen ordentlich Druck. 
Das 4er gehämmerte Frenchblatt läuft etwa im 90° Winkel zur Achse.

Auf einen mit Coloradoblatt hatte ich nen Biss und auf den linken mit 3er Blatt einen Biss und einen Hecht.


----------



## Schxxnwxld (6. August 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hallo Hubert,

vor Jahren habe ich Abu-Spinner nachgebaut, von den kleinen Spinnern habe ich keine nachgebaut.  In diesem Jahr habe ich eine Form für die Mepps 5 Körper gemacht und dann auch Spinner nachgebaut, dann kam Deine Anregung mit den kleineren 2 und 3er.

Gruß Theodor


----------



## Kartoffel (7. August 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

HI,

die Spinner sehen echt super aus. Würde an meine gekauften gerne auch so Büsche dran machen.

Aus welchem Material (Zubehör) habt ihr das gemacht und wie?

Gruß Kartoffel


----------



## west1 (7. August 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Kartoffel schrieb:


> Würde an meine gekauften gerne auch so Büsche dran machen.
> Aus welchem Material (Zubehör) habt ihr das gemacht und wie?
> 
> Gruß Kartoffel



Die Büsche heißen Bucktails und sind aus Federn und Dream Hair


----------



## Kartoffel (8. August 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

hi,
danke für die Antwort.
Nur wie macht ihr diese Bucktails? zB bei den Federn: einfach dranwickeln mit Draht kann ich mir nicht so recht vorstellen.

Geht das auch mit Normalen Kunstfedern? Wo liegt da der unterschied? Kann ich die auch im Bastelladen kaufen?

Gruß Kartoffel


----------



## Becker (8. August 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

*300 Teile für den Spinnerbau,  Spinnerblätter, Spinnerkörper!! 
Auktion zur Zeit Bei Ebay!!!!!    
*


----------



## west1 (8. August 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Kartoffel schrieb:


> hi,
> danke für die Antwort.
> Nur wie macht ihr diese Bucktails?



Statt dem Jighaken einfach einen Drilling nehmen.

[youtube1]C2SN3EjC6oc&feature[/youtube1]

[youtube1]qsmGsqwlD4Y&feature[/youtube1]

Ja im Bastelladen gibts Haare und Federn, jedenfalls in meinem.


----------



## diemai (8. August 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

@ west1

...............sehr schöne Spinner , Hubert , .......mit Bucktail-binden hab' ich mich nie beschäftigt , ....nehme lieber Gummi-Schürzen#c|supergri !

Mit den runden Coloradoblättern hat man öfters 'mal Ärger , ....die springen oftmals nicht so schnell an !

                               Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Kartoffel (8. August 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Jo ich wollte erstmal an meinem selbstgebauten Spinnerbait das machen und dann an ein paar SPinnern.

#6 Danke für die ausführliche Antwort!
Gruß Dennis


----------



## west1 (8. August 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



diemai schrieb:


> @ west1
> 
> ...............sehr schöne Spinner , Hubert , .......mit Bucktail-binden hab' ich mich nie beschäftigt , ....nehme lieber Gummi-Schürzen#c|supergri !
> 
> ...



Dieter dazu ich nehme keine Gummis  hab aber im Keller noch ein paar Skirts liegen, die könnte ich ja gelegentlich mal verbauen.
Bucktails binden ist kein Hexenwerk, kann man im Wohnzimmer neben dem Fernseh gucken machen. 

Mit den Coloradoblättern hatte ich bisher noch keine gute Erfahrungen gemacht, die liefen eigentlich immer schlecht, mit dem neuen Achskörper laufen sie aber ganz gut, machen ordentlich Druck und fangen auch.


----------



## Schxxnwxld (8. August 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hallo,

damit das Kleid zur Handtasche, (die Rute zu den kleinen Spinnern) passt, war ich heute bei: www.tackle24.de in Gross-Gerau.
Dank der guten Beratung wurde eine schöne Wunschrute zusammengestellt.
Alle Teile, vom Spitzenring bis zur Endkappe wiegen zusammen nur 94 Gramm, das bei eine Rutenlänge von 2,7 Meter.

Hubert, das haben Deine Wunschspinner angerichtet.
Hier sind drei Bilder:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=92494&page=90

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Bulettenbär (8. August 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hi,

zurück aus dem Angelurlaub und wieder direkt beim basteln.....

Meine Colorado-Spinner laufen wunderbar. Benutze allerdings auch nur Größe 4 und größer. In der Regel Größe 5 und 6. Laufen alle sofort an und fangen in erster Linie Hecht. Ab und zu auch Barsche.

Habe alles nach Anleitungen aus Büchern gemacht, aber gesehen das es bei youtube auch die entsprechenden Anleitungen auf englischh gibt. Auch die Anleitung zu den den Spinnern mit zweitem Drilling ist bei youtube zu finden. Fertig zu kaufen auch bei lureparts.nl (einfach mal das Bild ansehen und nachbauen).

Als Material habe ich bis jetzt Bucktail genommen (ebay.co.uk). Aber auch Lametta für Weihnachtsbäume. Die Garnwicklung habe ich mit Conrad 5 Min Epoxy versiegelt.

Nun hab ich angefangen das Zeug auf die Stäbchen von diesen Ohrstäbchen zu binden. So kann ich längere Haare nehmen die schöner spielen wobei der Drilling aber weiter hinten sitzt. (Ob es das weniger Fehlbisse gibt? Habe da keine Erfahrungen!)

Gruß,

Björn


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (8. August 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Noch ein Tipp, falls noch nicht erwöhnt: Staubwedel #6


----------



## Schxxnwxld (9. August 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Noch ein Tipp, falls noch nicht erwöhnt: Staubwedel #6



Dein Tipp bringt mich auf etwas:

Wenn ich wieder nach Ramberg (in der Palz) komme, ist das ein Grund zur Bürstenmacher -  Firma -  Klein zu gehen.
Die Firma macht auch Staubwedel und hat Kunststoff und Naturhaare.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Sensitivfischer (27. August 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hallo Bastlergemeinde,

es ist schon eine Weile her, dass ich zum Basteln kam, aber nun hat es geklappt, ich kam endlich dazu meine schon lange gebauten Spinner und ein Paar Blätter zu bemalen.
Wurde auch Zeit, den die letzten paar Monate und der Rutentest der Reiserute Shakespeare Trion XT waren ziemlich verlustreich.
Nun steht der Herbst vor der Tür und damit eine gute Gelegenheit, noch schnell ein paar Kammschupper und Hechte zu verhaften, also schnell noch ein paar Köder fertig machen.


----------



## deBoe (27. August 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich lese schon seit einiger Zeit mit. Ist ja sehr interessant hier. Ich fische auch gerne mit Spinnern. Wo bekommt ihr denn die Rohmaterialien her? Speziell den Draht für die Achse, die Gewichte als Achskörper und Spinnblätter? Haken, Wirbel und Sprengringe sind ja eher gut zu bekommen.
Ich würde auch gerne mal etwas selber bauen. |supergri 
Habe aber leider sehr wenig Zeit nur mal zwischendurch. |gr:


----------



## Becker (27. August 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade auch nochmal nachgeschaut. Die Bulletwights die es mal günstig als Vorschaltbleie bei Gerlinger gab sind wohl ausverkauft. Waren mit 20 Cent das Stück extrem Billig. Auf der Verpackung stand noch Abu Garcia Svängsta!



Na ja ich bezahle nur 10 Cent das St.für Bulletwight voll Messing:#h


----------



## deBoe (27. August 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hi Becker,

wo bekommst du denn dein Material??? Die Bullets sind ja extrem günstig.


----------



## Becker (27. August 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



deBoe schrieb:


> Hi Becker,
> 
> wo bekommst du denn dein Material??? Die Bullets sind ja extrem günstig.




Aus den USA.


----------



## Becker (27. August 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Kast du hier nicht Kaufen dafü gibt es auch schon Mepps


----------



## Zander Janky (27. August 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hallo ersteinmal miteinander,Ich habe mir mal gerade ein teil eurer Seite angesehen und muß sagen Ihr baut tolle Köder nicht schlecht#6 :m hier sind ware Profis am werk,wenn ich das mal so sagen darf. Macht weiter so...

und ein dickes Petri Heil #h


----------



## deBoe (27. August 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Becker schrieb:


> dafü gibt es auch schon Mepps



??? Was heißt das denn?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (28. August 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



deBoe schrieb:


> ??? Was heißt das denn?



Das soll heißen, dass man für das Geld, was man hier in good old Germany für ein Bulletweight hinlegt, schon 'nen fertigen Mepps Spinner kaufen kann.
Z.B. ein unifarbener Mepps- Spinner in Größe 4, den man nach Lust und Laune umlackieren und bemalen kann, gibt's schon für 1,85.- €uronen.
Meine Teile kaufe ich bei Maro- Spinnerbau.


----------



## angler1996 (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hier mal einige die erts im Sommer entstanden sind , als die Forellen schon alles Andere gesehen hatten
http://img824.*ih.us/img824/4012/spin1.png
Uploaded with *ih.us
Blätter aus Kupfer getrieben, Körper unterschiedliches Material
Das bIg_Ding ist eigentlich für andere Fische gedacht.
Gruß A.


----------



## diemai (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Hier mal einige die erts im Sommer entstanden sind , als die Forellen schon alles Andere gesehen hatten
> 
> Blätter aus Kupfer getrieben, Körper unterschiedliches Material
> Das bIg_Ding ist eigentlich für andere Fische gedacht.
> Gruß A.


 

Geile Dinger , ......an solchen "Sonic Blades" hab' ich mich noch nie versucht , .....fische Spinner allerdings auch nicht mehr so oft !

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Äusserst schöne Handarbeit! 

Das steckt Liebe drin. Da schäme ich mich mit Fertigteilen zu Basteln! Jedoch würde ich einen Verlust eines solchen Spinners nicht so leicht verkraften.

Gruß,

Björn


----------



## Downbeat (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Au, nicht schlecht. Wie drehen die denn? Hab nämlich noch nie einen ohne Bügel laufen sehen.


----------



## angler1996 (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

hab eure Antworten erst gesehen, danke für die Blumen.
Weg ist weg, dafür sind sie doch gedacht. Jedenfalls haben sie ihren Zweck in Form von Fisch erfüllt und noch ne andere nützliche Erfahrung vermittelt.
Gruß A.


----------



## angler1996 (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Downbeat schrieb:


> Au, nicht schlecht. Wie drehen die denn? Hab nämlich noch nie einen ohne Bügel laufen sehen.


 
Die drehen gut


----------



## Lukasbrings (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hi ihr Spinner ;  :m

hab heute morgen auch meine erste Ladung vom herrn rohlmann bekommen.

ich habe alles mögliche bestellt außer Perlen , Draht und den Achskörpern , da ich denke , dass man das bestimmt auch günstiger bekommt .

den Draht bekomme ich vom PAPA ♥ :q der ist ja nicht umsonst schlosser !

die perlen und körper wollte ich im bastelladen suchen.

wie habt ihr das Problem mit den Teuren Achskörpern gelöst?

mfg lukas


----------



## Schxxnwxld (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hallo Lukas,

die Perlen hole ich im Stoffladen, die Achskörper gieße ich.
Als Draht verwende ich Federdraht, Meterware ist nicht sehr teuer.
Die Einhänger fräse ich aus dünnem Blech, die Form der Einhänger mache ich wie Mepps sie verwendet.

Die Spinnerblätter kaufe ich.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## diemai (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Lukasbrings schrieb:


> Hi ihr Spinner ; :m
> 
> hab heute morgen auch meine erste Ladung vom herrn rohlmann bekommen.
> 
> ...


 

Als Achskörper kannst du mit Blei ausgegossenes Rohr oder auch bestimmte Patronenhülsen verwenden , ......gewickelten Kupferdraht oder auch selbst gedrehte Körper aus Messing-Rundstäben(geht in'ner guten Bohrmaschine , keine Drehbank nötig) , ...ferner gehen auch Bleioliven oder sogenannte "Wormweigths" , das sind geschoßförmige Bleigewichte für Texas,-und Carolina-Rigs .

                                   Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



diemai schrieb:


> ... sogenannte "Wormweigths" , das sind *geschoßförmige Bleigewichte* für Texas,-und Carolina-Rigs .



Deshalb nennt man sie ja auch Bullet Weight (Worm Weight hab ich noch nie gehört, aber gibt es scheinbar wirklich).

Gewickelter Kupferdraht geht super - wenn man weiß wie - und bringt genug Gewicht.


----------



## diemai (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Deshalb nennt man sie ja auch Bullet Weight (Worm Weight hab ich noch nie gehört, aber gibt es scheinbar wirklich).
> 
> Gewickelter Kupferdraht geht super - wenn man weiß wie - und bringt genug Gewicht.


 

Wormweight ist son'n Sammelbegriff , ......hab'ich 'mal irgendwo gelesen , ...natürlich meinte ich auch die Bulletweights als Spinnerkörper .

Der Kupferdraht wird einfach um einen horizontal im  Schraubstock eingespannten Nagel gewickelt , ...Wicklung an Wicklung , .......der Nageldurchmesser sollte bei einer 1,0mm Spinnerachse ca. 2,0-2,5mm betragen , ...die Achse bekommt unten eine offene Öse mit einem kurzen Schenkel, so das man schon eine 2,0mm "Bohrung" braucht , .......Wickel(Körper)länge ca. 2/3 Blattlänge , Kupferdrahtstärke ca. 2,0mm für mittlere Spinnergrößen .

                    Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## angler1996 (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Wicklung an Wicklung ist wichtig, sonst wirds ne Feder und lustig
Gruß A.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



diemai schrieb:


> ... oder auch selbst gedrehte Körper aus Messing-Rundstäben(geht in'ner guten Bohrmaschine , keine Drehbank nötig) ...



Das kann ich mir eigentlich gut vorstellen, zweifele auch nicht daran, dass das zu bewerkstelligen ist, schließlich missbrauche ich auch öfters meine Bohrmaschine. Nur ein Problem fällt mir dazu ein, wie bekomme ich mittig zentriert, ein Löchlein in den Messingrundstab oder in den fertig gedrehten Achskörper den so ein Messingrundstab ist ja für gewöhnlich Vollmaterial.

Die Form des Achskörpers würde ich, ebenso wie die Riefen, die man von den Achskörpern der Mepps kennt, mit einem Abstechdrehmeißel(Schnittbreite z.B. 3mm) vornehmen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Davon mal ab, habe ich relativ günstig eine größere Menge(>1000 Stück) Brilliantenimitate aus Echtglas erstanden, in 'ner wirklich tollen Qualität, machen echt ganz doll "bling bling".
Der Durchmesser der großen Perlen beträgt 8mm, in den Farben transparent, schwarz u. rauchbraun, Innenbohrung 1mm.

Die Kugeln machen sich in Kombi mit 'ner Bleikugeln ideal für flachlaufende Spinner, ein weiterer Achskörper ist dann überflüssig.
Bei meinen normal schweren Spinnern(6,5 Gramm und schwerer) nehme ich sie auch, um dunkle Spinner zu bauen, für trübe Tage, wie jetzt im Herbst oder für das Angeln in der Dämmerung.
Erste Erfolge auf Zander hatte ich schon!#6

Ein paar Brillis hätte ich über, denn ich verbrauche sicherlich keine mehrere Hundert und habe nur so viele gekauft, um den Stückpreis gering zu halten. Wer Interesse hätte kann sich bei mir melden(per PN).


----------



## diemai (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Das kann ich mir eigentlich gut vorstellen, zweifele auch nicht daran, dass das zu bewerkstelligen ist, schließlich missbrauche ich auch öfters meine Bohrmaschine. Nur ein Problem fällt mir dazu ein, wie bekomme ich mittig zentriert, ein Löchlein in den Messingrundstab oder in den fertig gedrehten Achskörper den so ein Messingrundstab ist ja für gewöhnlich Vollmaterial.
> 
> Die Form des Achskörpers würde ich, ebenso wie die Riefen, die man von den Achskörpern der Mepps kennt, mit einem Abstechdrehmeißel(Schnittbreite z.B. 3mm) vornehmen.


 
Mit'm Drehmeißel geht da garnix , wei die Führung dafür fehlt .


Man längt sich zuerst das Messingrundmaterial ab(1m Stangen aus'm Baumarkt , 6, 8, oder 10mm Durchmesser , je nach gewünschter Spinner-Größe) , .......der körper soll ca. 2/3 der Blattlänge haben .

Nun werden beide Stöße des Rohlings glatt und winklig geschliffen oder gefeilt , den Rand entgraten .

Nun auf beiden Stößen die Mitte nach Auge mit' Filzer markieren und ankörnen(gutes Augenmaß vorrausgesetzt , ...die Körnung kann oft noch seitlich "hingedengelt" werden , falls zu doll aus der Mitte geraten) .

Das Teil nun lotrecht im Maschinenschraubstock einspannen und von einer Seite mit 1,5mm fast bis zur Hälfte aufbohren , dabei den Bohrer immer wieder'mal herausnehmen , damit die Späne 'rauskommen , sonst droht Werkzeugbruch .

Nun wieder lotrecht umspannen und von der anderen Seite mit 2,5 auf ca. 2/3 bis 3/4 Länge aufbohren , ......diese Seite wird das hintere Ende des Achkörpers , ....beide Bohrungen sollten sich natürlich innen treffen , so das man später die Achse hindurch schieben kann  .

Der vorgebohrte Rohling wird nun mit dem Vorderende FEST in's Bohrfutter eingespannt , er soll ca. 2/3 bis 3/4 seiner Länge herausragen .

Nun kann zuerst mit größeren Schruppfeilen , dann mit kleineren Schlichtfeilen und schließlich mit Schmirgelpapier die äußere Form des Achskörpers gegen die Drehrichtung des Bohrfutters herausgearbeitet werden .

Zum Herstellen von Rillen am Umfang nimmt man ein in der Hand gehaltenes Metallsägeblatt , zur Vorarbeit eine kleine Dreikantfeile .

Einen Trichter oder eine Senkung an der Innenseite der 2,5mm Bohrung fertigt man mit einem Dreikantschaber .

Ist da hintere Ende des Achskörpers fertig , spannt man um und feilt das Voderende zurecht , entweder stumpf , verrundet oder auch geschoßförmig , ...je nach gusto oder Bedarf , .......die 1,5mm Bohrung wieder mit'm Dreikantschaber leicht entgraten , .......ggfs. das Futter  nachspannen , falls nötig .

Die Feilen müssen öfter mit einer Feilenbürste gereinigt werden , da sie sich schnell zusetzen und damit sie scharf bleiben .

Die Körper werden nachher auf eine Achse aus 1,0mm V2A-Schweißdraht gezogen , ......diese hat unten eine offene Öse für den Haken bekommen , ........der längere Schenkel bildet die eigentliche Spinnerachse und der kürzere Schenkel wird soweit zurechtgestutzt , das er GERADE lang genug wird , die gesamte Tiefe der Bohrung 2,5mm auszufüllen .

Wenn nun später am Vorderende die Perlen , das Blatt und der Gelenkbügel aufgezogen sind , wird die Schnuröse auf der Achse möglichst dicht an diese Garnitur heran gesetzt(allerdings nicht so dicht , das die Drehung des Gelenkbügels behindert wird) , ......auf diese Weise ist es dann unmöglich , die offene Öse unten soweit aus dem Körper herauszuziehen , das sie sich öffnen könnte und damit der Haken abfallen könnte .

Ich habe auf diese Weise schon viele Körper gefertigt , vertikal in der Säulenbohrmaschine , aber auch horizontal im Bohrfutter meiner Drechselbank , ....letzteres geht wegen der horizontalen Ausrichtung des Werkstückes besser von der Hand , .....das andere funzt aber auch , wenn man sich mit einem Hocker vor die Bohrmaschine setzt , das Werkstück auf Augenhöhe hat und die Arme aufstützen kann .

Solche Messingrundstangen sind zwar nicht gerade billig , .....aber im Vergleich zu(in Deutschland) gekauften fertigen Achskörpern bekommt man für das Geld auch wesentlich mehr selbstgebaute Teile heraus , ....und die Spinner werden damit , je nach Konstruktion , auch etwas schwerer , laufen damit tiefer und lassen sich weiter werfen .

Von überschweren Körpern rate ich jedoch ab , ...der Spinner wird damit schwanzlastig , das Blatt wird nicht mehr optimal angeströmt und er läuft dann nicht gut .

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Schxxnwxld (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hallo,

noch ein Tipp zu der ausführlichen Beschreibung.

Beispiel: Messingstange ist 8 mm,

Wenn einmal ein Achskörper gelungen ist, bei dem die Innen-Bohrung genau in der Mitte sitzt, kann man in Hartholz, Kunststoff oder sonstigem Werkstoff ein Loch mit 8 mm Durchmesser bohren.
In diese Bohrung setzt man das Messingstück und bohrt die innere Bohrung in das Hartholzstück (oder sonstigem Werkstoff).
Diese Vorrichtung kann man danach als Bohrlehre verwenden.

Einfacher wäre es die Bohrlehre auf der Drehmaschine zu machen, wenn man keine Möglichkeit hat, geht es wie beschrieben.

Da der Bohrer etwas verlaufen kann, würde ich - wie von diemai beschrieben - den Achskörper von beiden Seiten bohren.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Sensitivfischer (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



diemai schrieb:


> Mit'm Drehmeißel geht da garnix , wei die Führung dafür fehlt ....



Das will ich im Moment irgendwie noch nicht so recht glauben.
Ich stimme dir zu, was die fehlende Führung im klassischen Sinn fehlt, bis jetzt hat aber als Werkzeughalter noch immer meine Hand gereicht, wüsste daher nicht, warum das nicht funktionieren sollte?!#c
Dabei ist meine Standardhandbohrmaschine horizontal zur Werkbank, an selbige festgespannt. Die Pfoten halten den Meißel und sind auf der Werkbankkante abgestützt. Alleine das Klemmen des Meißels ist anstrengend, das Führen, mit auf die Werkbank abgestützten Händen ging eigentlich immer ganz gut.
Habe so zumindest schon Holz bearbeitet und Spirolinos gedrechselt.
Ich werde es auf jedenfall probieren.

Was mir noch fehlt, ist ein Schneidwerkzeug nach meiner Vorstellung. Mir schwebt etwas vor, was eine schmälere Schneide hat als der Abstechmeißel von mir.
Eine halb so breite Schneide würde locker ausreichen und die Belastung auf die Hände beim Halten enorm senken und gleichzeitig die Schneidleistung erhöhen.
Ich habe allerdings keinen Blassen, ob es Abstechdrehmeißel mit Schneidenbreite 1,5mm auch gibt und ob ich sowas zu 'nem annehmbaren Preis bei Ebay geschossen bekomme?|kopfkrat#c


----------



## diemai (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

@ Sensitivfischer

Probiert's gerne 'mal aus mit dem handgestützten Meißel , .... ich hab's glaub'ich damals auch gemacht , ......und bin nicht dabei geblieben , ...Messing ist härter als Holz , du kannst den nötigen Schnittdruck per hand nicht gleichmäßig aufrecht erhalten , das Werkzeug fängt an zu hacken .

Vielleicht geht's in'ner Drechselbank , wenn man die Werkzeugauflage benutzt(aber nicht mit normalen Drechseleisen) , ......ich denke aber trotzdem , das auch da einem der Stahl bei der geringsten(manuellen) Veränderung des Anstellwinkels anfängt , reinzuhacken oder sogar um die Ohren fliegt(oder das Werkstück) , ...ungefährlich ist das nicht !

Eine Feile führt sich durch permanente Aufage und Anpressdruck , ......ich habe 'ne große 450er Schruppfeile , die nimmt ganz schön 'was ab , man muß sie nur halt oft 'mal wieder frei bürsten .

                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Schxxnwxld (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

"... Ich habe allerdings keinen Blassen, ob es Abstechdrehmeißel mit  Schneidenbreite 1,5mm auch gibt und ob ich sowas zu 'nem annehmbaren  Preis bei Ebay geschossen bekomme? ..."

Das ist aus einem abgebrochenen Metall - Säge - Blatt zu machen.
Zum Halten beidseitig mit Holz bekleben.

Ob Messing damit zu bearbeiten ist, habe ich große Zweifel.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Sensitivfischer (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> "... Ich habe allerdings keinen Blassen, ob es Abstechdrehmeißel mit  Schneidenbreite 1,5mm auch gibt und ob ich sowas zu 'nem annehmbaren  Preis bei Ebay geschossen bekomme? ..."
> 
> Das ist aus einem abgebrochenen Metall - Säge - Blatt zu machen.
> Zum Halten beidseitig mit Holz bekleben.
> ...



Mir fällt gerade ein, dass ich irgendwo noch zwei Schneidplatten aus Wolramcarbid, von so 'nem schrottigen Messerschärfer herumfliegen habe. Wenn ich die Mistdinger fände, die wären bestimmt klasse.
Die Dinger haben nämlich eine sehr spitz zu laufende Rombenform ähnlich wie Schneidwendeplatten. Ansonsten werde ich mal schauen, was ich spitzes aus Widiastahl in meinem Keller habe. Die Ecke von so einem alten Stechbeitel(Kirschen) sollte auch hart genug sein, um Messing zu bearbeiten.

@diemai
Es wird wohl eine Weile dauern, bis ich die Zeit zum Versuch habe, denn im Moment habe ich weder Zeit noch Messing.
Aber ich werde hier berichten, wie es lief, Fotos von meinen Werken und Verletzungen einstellen.
Sterilium, Octenisept, steriles Nähzeug, Injektionslösung und eine Dosis Lidocain habe ich noch zu Hause; damit lässt sich im Notfall noch 'ne kleine Reparatur an mir durchführen. Es wäre nicht meine erste Selbstnähsession.:q
Schon praktisch, wenn man 'nen Veterinär mit dem passenden Equipement in der Familie hat.


----------



## west1 (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Dabei ist meine Standardhandbohrmaschine horizontal zur Werkbank, an selbige festgespannt. Die Pfoten halten den Meißel und sind auf der Werkbankkante abgestützt.




Als Werkzeugauflage benutze ich ein Holzstück in entsprechender Höhe das mittels Schraubzwinge an der Werkbank festgeklemmt ist, geht beim Holz drechseln ganz gut.


----------



## Gemini (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Moin Spinnergemeinde!

Ich versuche mir gerade einen recht speziellen Spinner nachzubauen, hänge aber bei der Beschaffung von massgeblichen Bauteilen:

1. Spinnerblätter in Gr.4 und Kupfer, im Idealfall schon mit dem "rote Punkte" Silkprint, exakt so wie das hier:





Falls es diese nicht gibt werde ich wohl auf "copper french blades" umsatteln müssen, da habe ich aber auch keine bei
 ebay oder den von euch im Thread genannten Quellen gefunden... |kopfkrat

2. Das nächste Bauteil an dem ich verzweifele sind Tungsten Perlen in 8mm und zu einigermassen akzeptablen Preisen.

Kunsstoffperlen uni habe ich gefunden, falls ihr eine Bezugsquelle für genau diese Perlen hier in 6mm kennt umso besser, 
da habe ich nämlich noch nix gefunden:




Vielen Dank im Voraus falls ihr da was für mich habt.


----------



## diemai (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

@ Gemini

Ich baue eigentlich kaum noch Spinner , .....habe mein Zeugs aber oft in Amiland bestellt !

www.mooreslures.com

www.luremaking.com

www.lurepartsonline.com

Der erste ist ein kleinerer Laden , da kannst du auch über Landweg versenden lassen , ....dauert zwar wochenlang , ist aber günstiger , ........die großen Geschäfte nehmen immer teure Luftfracht-Pauschalen , .......und denke d'ran , das hierzulande auch Mehrwert  , -und EU-Steuer fällig wird .

Noch mehr internationale Lieferanten für alles Angeltechnische findest du hier :

http://www.lurefishinguk.com/

Auf der Startseite auf "Links" klicken und dann die obere Link-Liste anklicken , ......vielleicht hast du ja Glück .

@ Sensitivfischer

.............n' kleiner Masochist , wa...:q:m? 

Viel Glück #6 !

                               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Sensitivfischer (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



diemai schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @ Sensitivfischer
> 
> ...



Och nöö, das nichteinmal unbedingt, aber es ist wie so oft:
"Wenn du willst, dass es gescheit wird, dann mach es selber."

Und wenn ich die Narben, von dem ein oder anderen chirurgischen Eingriff vom "Profi", mit denen vergleiche, die ich selbst genäht habe, dann fragt man sich schon, welcher Verbrecher, manchen hat Chirurg werden lassen.|rolleyes


----------



## Lukasbrings (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

also mein problem hat sich gelöst ! ich habe auf einem gladbacher flohmarkt 5x5g bulletweights für 40 cent pro packung !

aber man kann auch ein 9x2 rundmaterial aus messing nehmen und einen geschmierten draht rein und ausgießen.

welche fraben nehmt ihr um die körper und spinner dauerhaft zu färben ?
-auf nitrobasis?


----------



## diemai (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Lukasbrings schrieb:


> also mein problem hat sich gelöst ! ich habe auf einem gladbacher flohmarkt 5x5g bulletweights für 40 cent pro packung !
> 
> aber man kann auch ein 9x2 rundmaterial aus messing nehmen und einen geschmierten draht rein und ausgießen.
> 
> ...


 
.................hab' auf Flohmärkten bei den Polen auch schon 'mal so'ne Gewichte gesehen , ........angemalt hab' ich einige meiner Spinner mit Modellbaufarben(Revell , Humbrol) , ......vorher angeraut und grundiert ,...später 'n Abschlußlack 'drauf .
                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Früher gab es bei diesem Verkäufer auch mal 4er Copper Blades. Jetzt nur noch 3er. Diese hab ich auch mal gekauft. Verarbeitung war Ok, jedoch nicht wirklich hochpoliert etc. Sie werden auch langsam dunkel.... http://myworld.ebay.de/flyschool1/ 

PS: Dein gesuchtes Blatt habe ich noch nie gesehen! Und ich kann dir garantieren das ich schon verdammt viel Zeit investiert habe...

Gruß, 

Björn





Gemini schrieb:


> Moin Spinnergemeinde!
> 
> Ich versuche mir gerade einen recht speziellen Spinner nachzubauen, hänge aber bei der Beschaffung von massgeblichen Bauteilen:
> 
> ...


----------



## Gemini (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hallo Björn,

ich habe sehr ähnliche Blätter durch einen Link von diemai gefunden: http://www.luremaking.com/catalogue/catalogue-index/catalogue-items/swing_blades.htm

Die haben die grösste Auswahl an Blättern die ich bisher gesehen habe, leider auch dort nicht in Kupfer und Grösse 4 nur in "Hammered Finish".

Aber durch die Suche bin ich schon auf einigen, interessanten Tackleseiten mit anderem Kram gelandet


----------



## Hechtmen71 (6. November 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hallo,
schaut euch das mal an

http://youtu.be/mN8IbO8Kp4s


----------



## Schxxnwxld (16. November 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Hechtmen71 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> schaut euch das mal an
> 
> http://youtu.be/mN8IbO8Kp4s




Danke Sylvio!

Gruß Theodor


----------



## Downbeat (16. November 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Hechtmen71 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> schaut euch das mal an
> 
> http://youtu.be/mN8IbO8Kp4s



Liegen bereits seit zwei Wochen bei mir im Schrank und warten auf einen Test.


----------



## Bulettenbär (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Passend zur Weihnachtszeit!

Folgender Anleitung nachempfunden http://www.luremaking.com/catalogue/tutorials/spinners/magnum_flash_spinner.htm


----------



## diemai (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Passend zur Weihnachtszeit!
> 
> Folgender Anleitung nachempfunden http://www.luremaking.com/catalogue/tutorials/spinners/magnum_flash_spinner.htm


 
Sehr imposantes Teil , Björn , ........aber das Lametta wird doch wohl sehr schnell zerpflückt werden , denke ich ?|kopfkrat

                        Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## diemai (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Hechtmen71 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> schaut euch das mal an
> 
> http://youtu.be/mN8IbO8Kp4s


 

.......kannte ich schon , .....aber noch nicht ausprobiert#c !

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



diemai schrieb:


> Sehr imposantes Teil , Björn , ........aber das Lametta wird doch wohl sehr schnell zerpflückt werden , denke ich ?|kopfkrat
> 
> Gruß , Dieter#h


 
Mit dem Lametta ist das so eine Sache. Es ist nicht ganz so dick und haltbar wie das Pikeabou/Flashabou/Pikeflash-Zeugs. Es ist auch breiter. So schön spielt es auch nicht unter Wasser, aber es funkelt und glitzert ohne Ende.
Leider gehe ich zu selten angeln um die Haltbarkeit zu Beurteilen, aber ich denke bei Pech könnte schon nach 3 üblichen Hechten Feierabend sein. Ansonsten binde ich einzelne Lametta immer mal zwischen die Bucktails, da ist es nicht so empfindlich oder auffällig.

Gruß,

Björn


----------



## diemai (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

@ Bulettenbär

............danke für die Info , Björn , ....ich fische ja kaum mit Bucktails , besitzte aber dennoch einige mit richtigem Haar .

An einigen kleineren Spinnern habe ich immer einfach einige Woll,-und Glitzerfäden(aus'm Handarbeitsladen) mittels einer durchsichtigen Knicklichthülse am Hakenschenkel befestigt , .........habe auch 'mal Gummischürzen verwendet , die ich auf einen Poppnietenkopf geschoben habe und diesen dann wiederum unterhalb des Achskörpers auf die Drahtachse geschoben habe .

                            Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Ja es gibt schon viele Möglichkeiten. West benutzt auch Kunsthaar von ebay. Das kommt bei mir auch noch dran. Erstmal noch meine Bucktailbestände verbrauchen. Meine Regale platzen langsam.


----------



## diemai (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Ja es gibt schon viele Möglichkeiten. West benutzt auch Kunsthaar von ebay. Das kommt bei mir auch noch dran. Erstmal noch meine Bucktailbestände verbrauchen. Meine Regale platzen langsam.


 

.................na ja , ......ich selber fische sowieso kaum mehr Spinner , ......warum , weiß ich allerdings selber nicht#c!

                          Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



diemai schrieb:


> habe auch 'mal Gummischürzen verwendet , die ich auf einen *Poppnietenkopf* geschoben habe und diesen dann wiederum unterhalb des Achskörpers auf die Drahtachse geschoben habe .
> 
> Gruß , Dieter#h


Poppnietenkopf,|supergri darauf hätte ich auch selber kommen können! |kopfkrat
Seit einiger Zeit denke ich darüber nach wie ich die Skirts am einfachsten an normalen Spinnern befestigen kann. Danke Dieter!:m



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Erstmal noch meine Bucktailbestände verbrauchen. Meine Regale platzen langsam.


Hab zwar schon genug so Zeugs, wenn du aber Platz schaffen musst, ich hatte noch ein leeres Regal.


----------



## diemai (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

@ west1

..............Hubert , .......du mußt aber den Flansch dünner schleifen/feilen , falls du die Schürze später wechseln möchtest , .......natürlich auch den Haken mittels Springring befestigen , ...nicht direkt in die Öse legen !

              Auf zur Spätschicht|bigeyes , ....Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



diemai schrieb:


> @ west1
> 
> ..............Hubert , .......du mußt aber den Flansch dünner schleifen/feilen , falls du die Schürze später wechseln möchtest , .......natürlich auch den Haken mittels Springring befestigen , ...nicht direkt in die Öse legen !
> 
> Auf zur Spätschicht|bigeyes , ....Gruß , Dieter#h


Dieter danke für den Tipp :m  Auf den Springring und den Flansch dünner schleifen verzichte ich, sollte es doch einmal nötig sein (was ich aber nicht glaube) den  Skirt zu wechseln, hab ich genauso schnell den Spinner auseinander genommen und die Teile auf eine neue Achse montiert. 

Hab vorhin mal zwei Spinner mit Skirts zusammen gebaut.







So hier noch ein paar neue von heute Nachmittag, die Drillinge hatte ich letzte Woche abends beim Fernseh gucken schon gebunden.






Die Spinnerblätter Größe 3 stammen von dem Link den Bulettenbär letztens mal hier eingestellt hatte. 
Danke dafür, #6 die Teile laufen gut!


----------



## Bulettenbär (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hey West,

bei solangen Federn hab ich immer Angst gehabt das die Fische nicht gehakt werden weil die Chance so groß ist nur in die Federn zu beißen. Hast Du diesbezüglich Erfahrungen aus der Praxis?

Nun binde ich das Zeugs immer auf Röhrchen von Ohrstäbchen und es kommt auf die Spinnerachse.

Gruß,

Björn


----------



## west1 (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Hey West,
> 
> bei solangen Federn hab ich immer Angst gehabt das die Fische nicht gehakt werden weil die Chance so groß ist nur in die Federn zu beißen. Hast Du diesbezüglich Erfahrungen aus der Praxis?
> 
> ...



Na so lang sind sie ja nicht, ein Twiesterschwanz ist länger.
Hab in diesem Jahr hauptsächlich auf Barsch geangelt, drei vier Hechte auf normale Spinner mit Federn hatte ich, die hingen gut.
Auf nicht normale Spinner|supergri mit Federn hatte ich auch zwei oder drei die gut hingen und zwei bessere Aussteiger im Rhein die schnurstracks raus in die Strömung gingen. Keine Ahnung was da dran war, Hecht oder Wels? #c


----------



## west1 (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hab noch zwei Barschköder. :q


----------



## cube (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

echt respekt was einige da gebastelt haben... dazu brauch man aber auch sicher ne menge handwerkliches geschick... das eher net mein ding leider


----------



## diemai (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



cube schrieb:


> echt respekt was einige da gebastelt haben... dazu brauch man aber auch sicher ne menge handwerkliches geschick... das eher net mein ding leider


 
...............Ein bißchen mehr Selbstvertrauen , bitte , ....du kannst doch auch sicherlich mit Messer und Gabel essen , oder:m ?

@ west1

Sehr geile Teile , Hubert ,.........ich hatte 'mal welche gebaut , die man mittels Spiralfederverschluß an JEDEM Bleikopf mit Gummiköder vorschalten kann , ....entweder als In-Line oder auch welche mit abgewinkeltem Arm(ähnlich eines Spinnerbaits) .

Letztere fische ich noch recht oft  , ....hab' im Sommer 'grad wieder welche in'ner Elbe gelassen#c!

                                   Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



cube schrieb:


> dazu brauch man aber auch sicher ne menge handwerkliches geschick... das eher net mein ding leider


Wenn ich die Dinger mit meinen zwei linken Händen hinbekomme schaffst du das auch.   



diemai schrieb:


> Sehr geile Teile , Hubert ,.........ich hatte 'mal welche gebaut , die man mittels Spiralfederverschluß an JEDEM Bleikopf mit Gummiköder vorschalten kann



Dieter so ähnliche hab ich auch ein paar....

Von den nicht normalen  muss ich dringend wieder ein paar bauen, hab letzten Samstag mal wieder zwei versenkt. :c


----------



## west1 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Das beste was man bei dem Wetter machen kann, ist für Nachschub sorgen.


----------



## diemai (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



west1 schrieb:


> Das beste was man bei dem Wetter machen kann, ist für Nachschub sorgen.


 
...........super , Hubert#6#6#6 , ....auf die Art Bleiköpfe bin ich noch garnicht gekommen , ......mir spukte immer die "Mörrum"-Form im Kopf 'rum , ....has'te 'ne "Erie"-Jig-Gussform umgearbeitet ?

                                Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



diemai schrieb:


> ...........super , Hubert#6#6#6 , ....auf die Art Bleiköpfe bin ich noch garnicht gekommen , ......mir spukte immer die "Mörrum"-Form im Kopf 'rum , ....has'te 'ne "Erie"-Jig-Gussform umgearbeitet ?
> 
> Gruß , Dieter#h



Danke Dieter!:m
Ja ist ne Eriejig Gussform. Für die Bleikopf- Spinner musste ich nur den hinteren Kanal für die Drahtöse leicht erweitern, bei den Jig- Spinnern hab ich die Form im Bereich der Hakenöse leicht erweitert.

So wie die Form jetzt ist kann ich mit ihr weiterhin problemlos Jigköpfe gießen und Gufis befestigen.


----------



## Mendez (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Moin,
nachdem ich mir das alles hier angeschaut habe, will ich mir auch jetzt meine eigenen Spinner bauen. 
Wo kriegt iht die Spinnerblätter mit der Holofolie her? Bei Maro gibts die nicht.


----------



## west1 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Bei Ebay.com könntest du vielleicht welche bekommen.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw...3286.c0.m270.l1311&_osacat=14104&_sacat=14104

Ich beklebe meine selbst.

Der scheixx Link funkt nicht, such nach Spinner Blades


----------



## Bulettenbär (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Da hilft nur selbstbekleben. Bei ebay.co.uk ist auch ab und an ne Auktion mit Frenchblades und Holofolie.

Holofolie bekommst Du auch bei Gerlinger (sicherlich auch bei anderen!). Findet sich meist bei dem Meereskram. Die gibt es in mehreren Farben und Mustern. Kostenpunkt 18,5 x 17 cm für 1,10€. 

In wie fern sich die Folien zu den Folien aus dem Bastelladen unterscheiden kann ich nicht beurteilen. Aber auch dort gibt es Folien. Jedoch dann auf Rolle.

Gruß,

Björn

PS: Das Angebot auf ebay.com ist zur Zeit nicht berauschend. Da hilft es nur immer mal wieder vorbei zuschauen.


----------



## norwegian_sun (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hy zusammen.....ich hab auch sone folie ausm bastelladen schon für pilker in norwegen getestet, also 2 wochen salzwasser hat das zeug ziemlich gut überstanden..

gruß mirko#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



DerOderfischer schrieb:


> Hy zusammen.....ich hab auch sone folie ausm bastelladen schon für pilker in norwegen getestet, also 2 wochen salzwasser hat das zeug ziemlich gut überstanden..
> 
> gruß mirko#h


 
Danke für das feedback. Ich habe noch 3 Rollen die es mal bei aldi gab. Nun bin ich zuversichtlich und werde es auch mal probieren.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Topqualität hat die Holofolie von Scotch- 3M, die man für die Begrenzungsmarkierung am LKW zu kaufen bekommt.
Ist teuer, aber unheimlich langlebig, klebt wie sau bei jedem Klima.

Was die Spinner mit Gummifischen angeht, da hab ich so meine Problemchen mit. Laufen die überhaupt vernünftig im Wasser?

Ich hatte bei solchen Konstruktionen öfter schon das Problem, dass die Spinnblätter nicht mehr drehen, sobald ich bei einem Spinner einen Gufi oder Twister anhänge:#c


----------



## west1 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Was die Spinner mit Gummifischen angeht, da hab ich so meine Problemchen mit. Laufen die überhaupt vernünftig im Wasser?
> 
> Ich hatte bei solchen Konstruktionen öfter schon das Problem, dass die Spinnblätter nicht mehr drehen, sobald ich bei einem Spinner einen Gufi oder Twister anhänge:#c



Meine laufen.


----------



## diemai (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Topqualität hat die Holofolie von Scotch- 3M, die man für die Begrenzungsmarkierung am LKW zu kaufen bekommt.
> Ist teuer, aber unheimlich langlebig, klebt wie sau bei jedem Klima.
> 
> Was die Spinner mit Gummifischen angeht, da hab ich so meine Problemchen mit. Laufen die überhaupt vernünftig im Wasser?
> ...


 

................wahrscheinlich sind die Bleiköpfe zu schwer , die Spinnerachse hängt dann hinten wesentlich tiefer , ......das Blatt wird nicht mehr richtig angeströmt und dreht dann nicht mehr richtig .

Ich verwende lieber Jigspinner(einhängbarer Drahtarm ähnlich eines Spinnerbaits) , die sind 100% zuverlässig !

                                Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



diemai schrieb:


> ................wahrscheinlich sind die Bleiköpfe zu schwer , die Spinnerachse hängt dann hinten wesentlich tiefer



Dieter ich glaub nicht das es am Gewicht und der Neigung der Achse liegt.
Die beiden hier sind je 125g. schwer und laufen, gut die hängen hinten nicht runter.







Der Spinner alleine mit 8er Blatt und einem Achsgewicht von 21g. läuft auch. 
Schau dir mal die Videos von Mepps an, die hängen alle hinten runter und laufen.


----------



## diemai (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

@ west1

Hubert , ich gebe zu , das ich mit solchen "Gummifisch-Spinnern" kaum Erfahrung habe , .......ich hatte vor vielen Jahren 'mal größere Spinner mit einem Achskörper aus abgeschossenen .38special und .357mag  Hülsen gebaut , die hatte ich mit Blei ausgegossen , die Drahtachse gleich mit drin, ......der Schaft läuft durch das Zündhütchen , die Hakenöse am offenen Ende der Hülse , so das man den Haken später mit'm Springring montieren konnte .

Die Dinger liefen schlecht , ......wenn überhaupt , mußte man sie sehr schnell einkurbeln , .......habe sie dann auseinandergeschnitten und die Hülsen als Grundblei zum Quivertip-Angeln genommen .

Habe dann Alurohr 8 X 1 ausgegossen und die gleichen Eigenbau-Blätter montiert , ......der Bleipfropf hat darin ja weniger Volumen wie der in den Revolverhülsen , .....die Dinger laufen damit astrein , hab' noch welche irgendwo .

Gleiche Erfahrung auch mit größeren "Swingblades" die eigentlich sehr lauffreudig sind ,....... hatte Achskörper aus 10mm Durchmesser Messing gedreht , .....damit liefen sie schlecht , man konnte richtig sehen , das der Arsch 'runterhing , ........bei 8mm Körpern gleicher Länge und Bauart liefen sie Super .

                             Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Dieter, 357 Mag und 38 Spezial gleicher Durchmesser mit ca. 9mm, dein Alurohr mit 8mm, vielleicht wars der eine Millimeter? 
Glaub nicht das es nur das Gewicht war, vielleicht beides zusammen.
War dein Alurohr genauso stumpf wie die Hülsen oder hast du das vorne verjüngt?


----------



## diemai (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



west1 schrieb:


> Dieter, 357 Mag und 38 Spezial gleicher Durchmesser mit ca. 9mm, dein Alurohr mit 8mm, vielleicht wars der eine Millimeter?
> Glaub nicht das es nur das Gewicht war, vielleicht beides zusammen.
> War dein Alurohr genauso stumpf wie die Hülsen oder hast du das vorne verjüngt?


 

.............das war 100% das Gewicht ,....... das Alurohr 8 X 1 hat ja nur 'ne Bohrung von 6mm ,........habe das auch mit Messingrohr 8 X 0,5mm probiert , das hat 'ne Bohrung von 7,0mm , das war auch schon zu schwer !

Ich habe die Rohre nicht verjüngt , nur beide Öffnungen angesenkt , soweit es ging , .......und an einem Ende(dem späteren Vorderende) eine 2,5 -3,0mm Querbohrung durch eine Rohrwandung gesetzt und diese ebenfalls angesenkt . 

Dieses hat den Zweck , das der spätere Bleipfropf in dem glatten Rohr nicht verrutschen kann .

And den 1,0mm Drahtschaft habe ich unten so'ne Art "Büroklammer" angebogen , die dann im Rohrstück verschwindet . 

Zum eigentlichen Gießen habe ich einfach ein passendes Stück Hartholz mit 1,5mm durchbohrt(zur Aufnahme der Drahtachse) und ein Ende mit'm Holzbohrer auf Rohrdurchmesser so tief aufgebohrt , das das Rohrstück noch halb herausragt .

Das Rohrstück wird nun eingesteckt , die Seite mit der Querbohrung muß im Holzstück liegen , .......nun führt man die Achse durch's Rohr und die 1,5mm Bohrung im Holzstück , ...die "Büroklammer"-Öse wird oben mit einem Nagel als Quersplint gesichert , ......so stell man sicher , das die Öse später weit genug herausragt , um einen Springring durchzuziehen(wird nach Erkalten mit'm alten Teppichmesser freigeschnitten) .

Nun spannt man den Drahtschaft vertikal in einen Schraubstock , das Holzstück mit eingeführtem Draht und Rohr liegt oben auf den Backen auf , ........vor'm festspannen den Draht nach unten ziehen und dann so festsetzen , damit das ganze etwas unter Spannung steht , .....die Hakenöse mit dem sie sichernden Quersplint natürlich mittig ausgerichtet(man könnte auch zwei flache und mittige Kerben in den Rohrrand einfeilen , in die der Splint dann zu liegen kommt , so kann nix mehr verrutschen , ....hab' ich mir damals aber gespart).

Nun gießt man mit einer kleinen Kelle das flüssige Blei hinen , viel Platz ist aber nicht neben der Öse und dem Splint , ....bei Fehlgüssen gibt man das Rohr wieder in den Tiegel mit flüssigen Blei , das schmilzt dan aus und nach einer Säuberung kann man es noch mal probieren , die Teile schwimmen ja sowieso auf dem Blei auf !

Die Öse wird wiegesagt später freigeschnitten , ...auf das andere Ende der Drahtachse zieht man dann die Spinnergarnitur auf und biegt zum Schluß die Schnuröse .

Die Revolverhülsen habe ich auf ähnliche Art verarbeitet , nur ohne Holzstück , .......um den Bleipfropf am Platz zu halten , habe ich einfach den Rand der Hülsen mit einer Spitzzange leicht nach innen umgebördelt .

                            Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Dieter, jetzt will ichs wissen obs nur am Gewicht lag. 
Hülsen hab ich, ich gieß mal je zwei Hülsen eine voll die andere nur halb voll aus und probiers, kann aber ein paar Tage dauern.


----------



## diemai (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



west1 schrieb:


> Dieter, jetzt will ichs wissen obs nur am Gewicht lag.
> Hülsen hab ich, ich gieß mal je zwei Hülsen eine voll die andere nur halb voll aus und probiers, kann aber ein paar Tage dauern.


 

..............das bringt ja auch nicht wirklich was , ......bei der halb vollen verfälscht ja das Ergebnis , weil das Gewicht entweder gleich hinter dem Blatt liegt oder eben am Schwanzende !

Vielleicht eine volle Hülse , und zwei Halbvolle mit je anderem Schwerpunkt ? 

Es hängt ja wohl auch davon ab , was für ein Blatt montiert wird , meine Eigenbaublätter sind etwas länglich , ungefähr wie die vom "Veltic-Spinner" und haben ungefähr 150% der Revolver-Hülsenlänge .

                          Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



diemai schrieb:


> ..............das bringt ja auch nicht wirklich was , ......bei der halb vollen verfälscht ja das Ergebnis , weil das Gewicht entweder gleich hinter dem Blatt liegt oder eben am Schwanzende !



Doch die halbvolle, Gewicht vorne, ist für nen anderen versuch gedacht.
Wenn ich den Spinner mit ner vollen zum laufen bring, läuft er auch mit ner halbvollen und die müsste dann nen schönen Nebeneffekt bringen.  Auf die Idee hätte ich schon lange kommen können.
Ich gieß 6 Hülsen aus, je cal. eine volle und 2 halbvolle.


----------



## diemai (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



west1 schrieb:


> Doch die halbvolle, Gewicht vorne, ist für nen anderen versuch gedacht.
> Wenn ich den Spinner mit ner vollen zum laufen bring, läuft er auch mit ner halbvollen und die müsste dann nen schönen Nebeneffekt bringen.  Auf die Idee hätte ich schon lange kommen können.
> Ich gieß 6 Hülsen aus, je cal. eine volle und 2 halbvolle.


 
.................hast recht , Hubert , .......soweit hab' ich nicht gedacht#c !

                           Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Dieter du hattest natürlich wie immer recht.
Am Durchmesser liegts nicht dass die Dinger nicht laufen, bei den Hülsen liegts am Gewicht. 

Hab heute früh mal 4 Hülsen ausgegossen, ein paar Spinner draus gebaut und vorhin getestet. Alle Spinner haben ein 6er Blatt.






Die hinten aufgeweiteten mit sind ca. halbvoll, Gewicht mit Achse 23g. die anderen voll, 26g.

357 und 38, voll, laufen nicht, bei schnellen einholen gerade so.
Die beiden aufgeweiteten laufen besser, ab nicht gut genug.

Diese hier hatte ich gestern Abend noch schnell zusammen gebaut.
Die kleinen Achsgewichte sind auf der Achse im inneren der Hülse eingebaut, dabei hatte ich an den Blue Fox Vibrax gedacht. 






Die beiden laufen bei langsamen zug Super und nach einem Stop sofort wieder an :vik: nur mit dem vibrieren oder so muss ich noch etwas rum testen. Der Druck vom Blatt, der beim einholen auf die Hülse wirkt muss noch weg, hatte kein Bleischrot dabei sonst hätte ich mal eins kurz vor die Hülse geklemmt, eventuell dann noch das Zündhütchen ganz raus damit es da noch etwas mehr Spiel gibt.... |kopfkrat
Jedenfalls ein paar Töne bring ich aus dem Teil noch raus!


----------



## diemai (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

@ west1

.............interessantes Experiment , Hubert , .......ich ziehe French Blades immer etwas anders auf :

 .......ich setze die große Perle vor dem Körper in die Mitte , ......oder verwende nur zwei Perlen ,...... eine sehr kleine unter'm Bügel und eine große ca. 6mm Perle auf'm Körper , ....und zwar so , das die Mitte der großen Perle auf die kurze plane Fläche unter der Bohrung des Blattes zu liegen kommt .

Auf diese Weise steht das Blatt noch etwas schräger vom Körper ab , die Strömung kann es besser fassen und es läuft besser an , .........aber zugegebenermaßen funzt das bei den Hülsen schlecht , da sie im Durchmesser größer als ein herkömmlicher Achskörper sind .

In puncto Geräusche , ........das mit dem Freilegen des Zündkanals ist 'ne gute Idee , denn mehr Spiel ist nötig , um Geräusche zu erzeugen .

Ich hatte 'mal so'ne Art Devons aus quadratischem Alurohr gebaut , ........so schlug immer eine Ecke des rotierenden Rohrkörpers auf das innenliegende Gewicht , ......die Dinger gaben echt gut Laut in'ner Badewanne , ....aber 'n Spinner so zu bauen , hab' ich nie probiert !

                  Viel Erfolg noch , ...Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

So, hab letztes Wochenende noch zwei gebaut.
Einen Spinner im Cal. 357 Magnum und einen im Cal. 45 ACP, es laufen beide gut. Hab die Hülsen ohne Zündhütchen montiert, sie haben so genug Spiel um auf der Achse rumzuschlackern und ein paar Geräusche zu fabrizieren.
Werde sie noch ein wenig farblich umgestalten und in der nächsten Saison ab und zu mal fischen.


----------



## diemai (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

@ west1

..............sauber , Hubert , ........schade , das ich kaum noch Spinner fische , ....so'ne 45er Hülsen hab' ich glaub'ich auch noch'n paar 'rumliegen .

.......hast du sie 'mal in'ner Badewanne getestet , ......da kann man Geräusche immer gut hören ?

                               Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



diemai schrieb:


> @ west1
> 
> ..............sauber , Hubert , ........schade , das ich kaum noch Spinner fische , ....so'ne 45er Hülsen hab' ich glaub'ich auch noch'n paar 'rumliegen .
> 
> ...



Dieter dann musst du halt mal wieder anfangen Spinner zu fischen. 
Nein hab sie am Montag am See getestet, es war zwar in einer stillen Ecke hab aber nix gehört. Das heißt jetzt aber nicht sie klicken nicht, sondern dass mein Gehör von Jahr zu Jahr schlechter wird. #c
Ich denk aber schon dass da ein paar zusätzliche Geräusche erzeugt werden. Mal gucken was sie das Jahr über so bringen.


----------



## diemai (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



west1 schrieb:


> Nein hab sie am Montag am See getestet, es war zwar in einer stillen Ecke hab aber nix gehört. Das heißt jetzt aber nicht sie klicken nicht, sondern dass mein Gehör von Jahr zu Jahr schlechter wird. #c


 
 !


----------



## angler1996 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

hier mal die letzten Spielereien
Blätter getrieben aus Kupfer, Körper bemalt ( Hand etwas gezittert) oder beklebt mit Perlmutt oder Glitter /Farbe( muss ich dünner organisieren)

http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/210/sp1x.png/

und hier:
http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/85/sp2lg.png/

Gruß A.


----------



## diemai (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



angler1996 schrieb:


> hier mal die letzten Spielereien
> Blätter getrieben aus Kupfer, Körper bemalt ( Hand etwas gezittert) oder beklebt mit Perlmutt oder Glitter /Farbe( muss ich dünner organisieren)
> 
> http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/210/sp1x.png/
> ...


 

...............echt kunstvoll #6, ....hätte ich Probleme mit , die in's Wasser zu schmeißen #c!

                               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## angler1996 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Du darfst díe Schnur nicht vergessen|supergri:m 

Gruß A.


----------



## diemai (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Du darfst díe Schnur nicht vergessen|supergri:m
> 
> Gruß A.


 
:q:q:q:q !

                   Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hallo , Gemeinde , 

...............hab' ich gerade eingestellt , ......vielleicht hilft's ja dem einen oder anderen , ........'n Video über den Selbstbau von Messing-Spinnerkörpern folgt die Tage auch noch !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFNTqWW8zss

Eventuelle Fragen dazu werden natürlich beantwortet !

                     Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



diemai schrieb:


> Eventuelle Fragen dazu werden natürlich beantwortet !



Dieter im Moment hab ich keine Fragen, falls es aber mal welche gibt frag ich. 

Top Video, danke fürs einstellen!#6#6#6


----------



## diemai (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



west1 schrieb:


> Dieter im Moment hab ich keine Fragen, falls es aber mal welche gibt frag ich.
> 
> Top Video, danke fürs einstellen!#6#6#6


 

Nur zu , Hubert , ...kein Problem!

                     Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## allegoric (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



diemai schrieb:


> Hallo , Gemeinde ,
> 
> ...............hab' ich gerade eingestellt , ......vielleicht hilft's ja  dem einen oder anderen , ........'n Video über den Selbstbau von  Messing-Spinnerkörpern folgt die Tage auch noch !
> 
> ...


tolles Video, mein Kollegen hat zufällig gerade eines zu dem Thema gesucht. Da kann ich ja nun bestens weiterempfehlen. 

Danke und super gemacht!


----------



## diemai (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

@ allegoric

Freut mich sehr , das das Video gerade gut zupass kommt , .......hier ist der zweite Teil :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hG2MfNWHIlE

Sorry , einige Fotos sind doch recht unscharf geworden#q , ....ich hoffe , das man sich trotzdem noch 'was 'drunter vorstellen kann !

Eventuell aufkommende Fragen werden natürlich gerne beantwortet .

                      Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## workflow (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

@ diemai  vielen dank für deine mühe!
da werden sicher viele von profitieren!

ich baue ja unheimlich gerne wobbler...aber eigentlich hab ich immer auf blech am meisten gefangen!

werde mich jetzt auch mal ans bauen von spinnern machen ;-)


----------



## diemai (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



workflow schrieb:


> @ diemai vielen dank für deine mühe!
> da werden sicher viele von profitieren!
> 
> ich baue ja unheimlich gerne wobbler...aber eigentlich hab ich immer auf blech am meisten gefangen!
> ...


 
..............ist garnicht so schwer , ...viel Glück dabei !

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Sensitivfischer (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



diemai schrieb:


> ...
> Eventuelle Fragen dazu werden natürlich beantwortet...



Wenn du willst, dass die Leute fragen, musst du dich bei deinen Videos dümmer anstellen.:q:q:q
Und weil wir gerade beim Thema sind, ein dickes Lob an dich, ich finde die Videos sehr gelungen!
Sie sind verständlich, informationsreich, nicht effektüberladen, inspirierend, gut gegliedert und haben den Fokus auf dem, was jeden anderen Bastler interessiert!#6


----------



## diemai (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Wenn du willst, dass die Leute fragen, musst du dich bei deinen Videos dümmer anstellen.:q:q:q
> Und weil wir gerade beim Thema sind, ein dickes Lob an dich, ich finde die Videos sehr gelungen!
> Sie sind verständlich, informationsreich, nicht effektüberladen, inspirierend, gut gegliedert und haben den Fokus auf dem, was jeden anderen Bastler interessiert!#6


 
Vielen Dank , ....wollen tue ich das nicht unbedingt(da meine Freizeit knapp ist) , aber das gehört ja nun 'mal dazu !

Das richtet sich natürlich vor allem an Neueinsteiger , fortgeschrittene Bastler wissen ja sowieso ungefähr , wie der Hase läuft !

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Frosch38 (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

@ All welche Drahtstärke nehmt ihr für Spinner- Baits??
Danke


----------



## west1 (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Harten 0,8mm  - 1mm Feder- Edelstahldraht.


----------



## diemai (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Frosch38 schrieb:


> @ All welche Drahtstärke nehmt ihr für Spinner- Baits??
> Danke


 

.........baue sowas kaum , kommt auf's Gewicht drauf an , ....aber steif muß er sein , ...mein 1,0mm V2A Schweißdraht ist zu weich dafür , jedenfalls für alles was so über 15gr. geht .

Man kann fertige Spinnerbait-Rahmen aber kaufen , entweder schon mit oder ohne angegossenen Bleikopf .

                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Raapro (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Wieso selber bauen?


----------



## west1 (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Raapro schrieb:


> Wieso selber bauen?



Wieso selber angeln?


----------



## Frosch38 (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



diemai schrieb:


> .........baue sowas kaum , kommt auf's Gewicht drauf an , ....aber steif muß er sein , ...mein 1,0mm V2A Schweißdraht ist zu weich dafür , jedenfalls für alles was so über 15gr. geht .
> 
> Man kann fertige Spinnerbait-Rahmen aber kaufen , entweder schon mit oder ohne angegossenen Bleikopf .
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h



Ja das mit dem kaufen ist ja so eine Sache. Es gibt ja in den USA so einen tolln Shop, aber für die Kleinigkeiten die ich brauche.


----------



## diemai (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Frosch38 schrieb:


> Ja das mit dem kaufen ist ja so eine Sache. Es gibt ja in den USA so einen tolln Shop, aber für die Kleinigkeiten die ich brauche.


 
..............gibt's auch in Europa , teurer zwar , aber weniger Versandkosten , schnellerer Versandweg und keine Zollgebühren :

http://www.lureparts.nl/index.php?cPath=37&osCsid=jlp0ubecd7uqqmk1nuprh1fpp6

Ansonsten hier :

http://www.mooreslures.com/

Der ist auch recht human , wenn man "surface shipping" wählt , .....dauert dann halt nur wochenlang , .....besser aber wie die festen Luftpost-Frachtraten der großen US-Versender .

                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## reticulatus (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hi Leute,

heute gabs mal ein paar Spinner in diversen Gewichten und Größen, darunter auch der ein oder andere Tandemspinner.

Mal sehen, was der Tag so bringt, werde noch zwei große Blinker bauen und evtl noch mit neuen Wobblerrohlingen beginnen.


----------



## diemai (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



reticulatus schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> heute gabs mal ein paar Spinner in diversen Gewichten und Größen, darunter auch der ein oder andere Tandemspinner.
> 
> Mal sehen, was der Tag so bringt, werde noch zwei große Blinker bauen und evtl noch mit neuen Wobblerrohlingen beginnen.


 
Es ist nicht von Vorteil , ÜBER dem Einhängebügel Perlen zu montieren , besonders keine Großen und Schweren , ......die drücken beim Einholen nur auf den Gelenkbügel und erzeugen unnötige Reibung/Widerstand .

Bei Tandemspinnern sollten aus gleichem Grund die beiden Blatt-Arrangements auch separiert werden(auch wenn das bei vielen kommerziellen Spinnern auch nicht gemacht wird) , z. B. durch einen Doppel-Knick oder einen kleinen eingebogenen Ring in der Drahtachse , eventuell sogar durch zwei verbundene Achsen , ....so kann das obere Blatt und dessen Perlen nicht auf das Untere drücken und dessen Lauf nicht unerheblich bremsen .

Das hintere Blatt sollte auch gerne etwas größer als das Vordere sein , da es durch die Wasserverwirbelungen des ersten Blattes sowieso schlechter läuft , ........mit mehr Blatt-Oberfläche wird dieses Manko leichter überwunden .

So jedenfalls meine Erfahrungen im Spinnerbau !

                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## reticulatus (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Mal sehen ob und wie sie laufen, werde beim nächsten Mal deine Ratschläge umsetzen, jetzt kann man es sowieso nicht mehr ändern, außer ich ich klopfe die Perlen kaputt oder sprenge sie.


----------



## diemai (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



reticulatus schrieb:


> Mal sehen ob und wie sie laufen, werde beim nächsten Mal deine Ratschläge umsetzen, jetzt kann man es sowieso nicht mehr ändern, außer ich ich klopfe die Perlen kaputt oder sprenge sie.


 
Brauchst doch nur die obere Öse abzukneifen und 'ne neue Achse herstellen , .........wenn ich neue Spinnermodelle baue , teste ich immer das erste Modell , bevor ich davon weitere gleiche Köder anfertige , .......habe so schon oft doppelte Arbeit vermieden .

Aber vielleicht funzen sie ja auch so , auch wenn sie nicht optimal konstruiert sind ?

                      Viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## Frosch38 (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



diemai schrieb:


> ..............gibt's auch in Europa , teurer zwar , aber weniger Versandkosten , schnellerer Versandweg und keine Zollgebühren :
> 
> http://www.lureparts.nl/index.php?cPath=37&osCsid=jlp0ubecd7uqqmk1nuprh1fpp6



Werd wohl hier bestellen, die reden deutsch |rolleyes ,da ich auch noch Lippen brauche. Auch wen die kleinen nicht vorrätig sind. #c


----------



## diemai (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Frosch38 schrieb:


> Werd wohl hier bestellen, die reden deutsch |rolleyes ,da ich auch noch Lippen brauche. Auch wen die kleinen nicht vorrätig sind. #c


 
Lippen kannst du dir doch aus Lexan selber ausschneiden , das gibt da Shops auf Ebay , wo man das Zeugs bestellen kann .

                     Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Frosch38 (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Lexan habe ich ja da mir geht es nur um ordentliche Schablonen nach denen ich dann arbeiten kann. Die werden wie Ostereier bei mir. #c


----------



## diemai (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Frosch38 schrieb:


> Lexan habe ich ja da mir geht es nur um ordentliche Schablonen nach denen ich dann arbeiten kann. Die werden wie Ostereier bei mir. #c


 
Du zeichnest deine Schaufelform auf Papier auf , ........dann ziehst du eine Mittellinie , auf der du das Papier zusammenfaltest .

Nun kannst du entlang der besser gelungenen Umrißlinie die Form mit 'ne kleinen Schere ausschneiden , durch die Faltung auf der Mittelinie werden beide Hälften symetrisch .

Auf einem Stück Lexan , Alublech , o. Ä. reißt du ebenfalls eine Mittelinie an und klebst deine Papierschablone mit dessen Mittlelinie deckend auf .

Nun schneidest oder sägst du die Form grob heraus unsch schleifst und feilst dann die Form bist auf den Rand der Papierschablone , nach Fertigstellung wird das Papier entfernt , die Ränder entgratet und die Schablone mit 'nem Geodreieck über mehrere Punkte auf der Mittelinie auf Symetrie geprüft , ...ggfs. dann noch nacharbeiten und eventuelle Bohrungen für Schnurösen auf der Mittelinie anzeichnen , mit 'ner ahle vorstechen und bohren .

Mit dieser Schablone kannst du dann mittels Reißnadel oder dünnem Permanent Marker Filzstift beliebig viele Schaufeln einer Größe anzeichnen und herstellen , ......mit entsprechenden Schleiftellern dauert das nur wenige Minuten pro Schaufel .

                       Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Mendez (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Da der Spinner mein Köder Nr.1 ist, habe ich mir diese Beitrag mal angesehen und just bei Maro und Lureparts einiges bestellt. Dafür hätte ich natürlich 30 normale Spinner kaufen können aber selbstgemacht ist nun mal selbstgemacht. Ein Unikat. Also rein in den Keller und ans basteln.

  Da entdecke ich einen Kasten, wo ich die alten, teilweise verrosteten Spinner abgelegt habe. Zur Entsorgung. Mepps, Abus, DAM etc. Ich zerlegte die alten Spinner in Einzelteile. Vieles konnte man noch wunderbar benutzen. Plötzlich hatte ich zusätzlich 30 Spinnblätter und Kleinkram ohne Ende.
  Jetzt habe ich Bauteile die mir bis Anno 2023 reichen sollten.
  Aus alt mach neu! Das ist die Devise.

  Ich muss gestehen, es macht verdammten Spaß alten Spinnern neues Leben einzuhauchen. Endlich kann ich Spinner bauen, die genau nach meinen Vorstellungen entstehen. Oft hatte ich das Problem, dass z.B. 4-er Mepps für mich zu leicht waren. Jetzt nehme ich ein Original Mepps Spinnblatt und beschwere ich ihn so wie ich will.
  Warum bin ich eigentlich nicht schon früher drauf gekommen?

  Also ihr Spinnerliebhaber. Ran an die Werkstatt.


----------



## Mendez (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Und noch mehr. Ich könnte die Dinger ohne Ende basteln.


----------



## diemai (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

@ Mendez

.....hast die alten Teile ja wieder richtig blank bekommen#6 !

Ich schneide so'ne alten Teile selten auseinander , säubere und poliere sie , so gut es geht auf und montiere mittels Springring neue Haken .

Den etwas gealterten , stumpfen Look enpfinde ich sogar als ansprechender in klarem Wasser !

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Mendez (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Aus den Teilen der alten und den neuen Teilen kann ich mir die Dinger sozusagen nach Maß anfertigen. Jetzt kann ich genau das Gewicht und Farbe der Spinner bestimmen. Ich fand die meisten einfach zu leicht. Demnächst bastle ich mir einige Twister mit einem Spinnerblatt davor und Gufis mit Propeller oder Spinnerblatt. Noch sind 2 Monate Zeit.


----------



## diemai (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Mendez schrieb:


> Aus den Teilen der alten und den neuen Teilen kann ich mir die Dinger sozusagen nach Maß anfertigen. Jetzt kann ich genau das Gewicht und Farbe der Spinner bestimmen. Ich fand die meisten einfach zu leicht. Demnächst bastle ich mir einige Twister mit einem Spinnerblatt davor und Gufis mit Propeller oder Spinnerblatt. Noch sind 2 Monate Zeit.


 
Twister mit Spinnerblatt funzen gut , ...hab' ich auch einige von !   
                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Mendez (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

@diemai

kannst du mal ein Foto von so einem Twister mal reinsetzen?

Servus


----------



## diemai (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Mendez schrieb:


> @diemai
> 
> kannst du mal ein Foto von so einem Twister mal reinsetzen?
> 
> Servus


 

http://www.tackleunderground.com/community/gallery/image/2501-detachable-jigspinner/

http://www.tackleunderground.com/community/gallery/image/2502-detachable-jigspinner/

http://www.tackleunderground.com/community/gallery/image/2503-detachable-jigspinner/

Hoffentlich kannst du sie ohne Anmeldung dort sehen , ....habe sie glaub'ich nicht mehr auf meinem Computer !

                     Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## reticulatus (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Funktioniert einwandfrei!#6


----------



## diemai (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



reticulatus schrieb:


> Funktioniert einwandfrei!#6


 
OK , ...die Seite ist Besuchern gegenüber sehr liberal , ...es wird kaum etwas versteckt !

                                      Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## reticulatus (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

So, die Spinner wurden zwischenzeitlich überarbeitet, die gestrigen epoxierten sind trocken und auch einsatzbereit.


----------



## Mendez (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

@reticulatus

der Glitter sieht klasse aus. Hast du geklebt oder ein Spray benutzt?
Servus


----------



## reticulatus (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Mendez schrieb:


> @reticulatus
> 
> der Glitter sieht klasse aus. Hast du geklebt oder ein Spray benutzt?
> Servus


Hi,

Epoxy mit diversem Glitter vermischt und per Pinsel aufgetragen.


----------



## Mendez (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

So, jetzt habe ich etwas gebastelt. Mal sehen wie es funzt.


----------



## Mendez (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Den hätte ich auch noch vergessen:


----------



## Palometta (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



reticulatus schrieb:


> So, die Spinner wurden zwischenzeitlich überarbeitet, die gestrigen epoxierten sind trocken und auch einsatzbereit.



sieht gut aus was du da bastelst, #6
ich beschäftige mich selber mit Köderdesign und bin überrascht was manche mit soo einfachen Mitteln an Effekten erreichen .
Hut ab.

Gruß
Palo


----------



## reticulatus (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Palometta schrieb:


> sieht gut aus was du da bastelst, #6
> ich beschäftige mich selber mit Köderdesign und bin überrascht was manche mit soo einfachen Mitteln an Effekten erreichen .
> Hut ab.
> 
> ...


Hi,

danke!

Momentan bleibt mir auch nichts anderes übrig, als zu Improvisieren, da ich gerade Monat für Monat wieder meine Werkstatt einrichten muß, zum Glück hatte ich meine Angelgerätschaften nicht im Keller, als dieser aufgebrochen wurde.

Mal schauen, was noch so folgen wird, schließlich schaut man immer, daß man Köder so baut, wie man sie kennt oder gestaltet selbst welche, wie sie keiner fischt, da man sie so nicht kaufen kann.


----------



## Palometta (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

nichts zu danken .
Ich melde mich mal die Tage per PN bei dir.
Bin auf der Suche nach jemanden der innovativ ist und Spaß am basteln hat.

Gruß
Palo


----------



## reticulatus (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Palometta schrieb:


> nichts zu danken .
> Ich melde mich mal die Tage per PN bei dir.
> Bin auf der Suche nach jemanden der innovativ ist und Spaß am basteln hat.
> 
> ...


Ok, gerne !


----------



## igiigi (10. März 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Weil bei uns am Gewässer momentan nichts läuft, habe ich etwas rum experementiert. Offset Montage mit Spiner! :g:m

Erstmal Testphase, wenns denn läuft, dann gibts die auch in "schön"


----------



## Bulettenbär (31. März 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Meine Skirtmaterialien sind eingetroffen, also wird gebastelt und getestet....

Größe der Blätter: Der French ist zumindest Größe 4. Rest nicht im Kopf.


----------



## west1 (31. März 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Meine Skirtmaterialien sind eingetroffen, also wird gebastelt und getestet....



Schön! #6
Wo bestellt ein Student seine Skirts? :g


----------



## Hemelinger Spezial (31. März 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Das würde mich auch interessieren.Ich finde die dinger sind überall viel zu teuer.


----------



## Bulettenbär (31. März 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Shop:
http://stores.ebay.de/This-and-That-Outpost?_trksid=p4340.l2563
Versand: 
Versandzeit war bei mir 4 Wochen, da ich den Brief beim Zoll abholen musste. So etwas passiert halt ab und zu obwohl keine Abgaben fällig sind...

Ware: 
Ich habe keine fertigen Skirts gekauft. Sondern nur die Einzelteile. Es werden dort Pakete angeboten mit 160 Tabs & 100 Collars. Da ich mir nicht alle Farben zugesagt haben, habe ich in die Paypal-Abwicklung einfach mal Farbwünsche geschrieben. Und siehe da, alles kein Problem. Die Farben wurden nach meinen Wünschen geliefert.

Basteln:
Tabs werden die Gummifransen genannt, die noch am Stück sind. Jeder Tab ist so geschnitten das später 20 Fransen entstehen. Collars sind die Gummibänder die die Fransen später zusammenhalten. Für ein normalen Skirt braucht man 2 Tabs und einen Collar. Man hat dann 40 Fransen, was eigentlich meistens ausreichend ist. Es soll ja auch nicht zu dick werden....

Ein Werkzeug wird hier nicht mitgeliefert. Man kann es sich jedoch sehr schnell selber Basteln. Die Tage reiche ich gerne ein Bild nach. Hier aber erstmal ein Video zum Herstellen des kleinen Werkzeugs und zum Herstellen der Skirts. Es ist wirklich super einfach. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oMDI0mOgQ4

Gruß,

Björn


----------



## west1 (31. März 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Danke Björn!

Den Händler kannte schon, wollte bei dem wenn meine noch vorhandene Skirts ausgehen, fertige Skirts bestellen. Die Bausätze hatte ich total übersehen. #c

Ein ähnliches Video kenn ich auch, da wurde gezeigt wie die Skirts mit nem Draht ins Röhrchen gezogen wurden.

Und zum Zoll, meine drei letzten Bestellungen unter der Gebührengrenze blieben alle beim Zoll liegen. 
Die prüfen zur Zeit einiges was normal frei wäre, weil vielfach falsche Angaben auf dem Paket (Kosten und Inhalt) angegeben sind, wurde mir jedenfalls so gesagt.

Man kann denen aber auch die Rechnung per Mail schicken und das Päckchen wird einem dann per Post zugeschickt.


----------



## Bulettenbär (1. April 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



west1 schrieb:


> Danke Björn!
> 
> Den Händler kannte schon, wollte bei dem wenn meine noch vorhandene Skirts ausgehen, fertige Skirts bestellen. Die Bausätze hatte ich total übersehen. #c
> 
> ...


 
Dann ergibt es alles plötzlich Sinn.... Ich dachte erst die wollten wegen ner Azubine mal gründlich sein. Der Beamte wollte schon die einzelnen Tabs zählen. Es könnte ja in der Rechnung etwas falsch deklariert sein....

Danke für den Tipp. Ich werde aber gerne etwas länger warten:m

Gruß,

Björn

PS: Werde morgen kurz ein Paar Bilder machen zu den Arbeitsgängen und zu meinem improvisierten Werkzeug;-)


----------



## Bulettenbär (7. April 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Arbeitsweise in wie hier im Video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbRXvA0gVuU

Mein Werkzeug besteht aus einer Spitze von einer Silikonkartusche, einen Kugelschreiberteil und einem Nagel.
Anstatt des Nagels kann man auch die leere Schreibermine nehmen. Ich habe den Nagel festgeklebt. Alle weiteren Infos siehe Bilder.


----------



## Bulettenbär (7. April 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Neue Blätter, neue Spinner.

Großer Bulger-Spinner mit Colorado #7 und ein kleinerer. Und Versuche mit nem Indiana #6. Der Bleikörper ist noch zu schwer und muss ersetzt werden. Vielleicht werde ich auch Bucktail um den Drilling binden um ihn gerader schwimmen zu lassen.

Frohe Ostern!


----------



## west1 (7. April 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Gute Idee mit der Kartuschenspitze, #6 von denen hab ich noch ein paar im Keller liegen. 

Die Spinner sehen auch gut aus!

Wünsche ebenfalls frohe Ostern!


----------



## Mendez (15. April 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Eine Frage zu Doppelblattspinnern. Werden die Bügel übereinander oder ineinander auf die Achse gesteckt? 
Servus


----------



## diemai (15. April 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Mendez schrieb:


> Eine Frage zu Doppelblattspinnern. Werden die Bügel übereinander oder ineinander auf die Achse gesteckt?
> Servus


 
..............du meinst sicherlich sogenannte "Bulger-Spinner" , ....die Bügel kommen dabei ineinander !

http://www.muskybuster.com/inLineBulgerBoo.htm


                                    Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Palometta (15. April 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Mendez schrieb:


> Eine Frage zu Doppelblattspinnern. Werden die Bügel übereinander oder ineinander auf die Achse gesteckt?
> Servus



Es gibt für den bau von Doppelspinner extra Spinnerbügel






durch diesen Doppelbügel ist es sicher das das jeweilige Blatt genau auf der Anderen Seite ist.
Sonst würde es schnell zu Störungen im Ablauf kommen .

Mann kann natürlich auch Zwei Bügel miteinander fixiren .
Dazu beide Bügel auf einen Draht montieren und mit Bindegarn verbinden.
Danach mit Uhu Endfest 300 verkleben und im Backofen aushärten.
Zur Not die Bohrungen nacharbeiten 

Gruß
Palo


----------



## diemai (16. April 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

@ Palometta

............wußte garnicht , das es sowas gibt , .........also gehen offensichtlich beide Möglickeiten ! 

"Störungen" hatte ich noch nie , ...solche Spinner sind ja praktisch 'n Selbstläufer(natürlich muß man zwei absolut gleiche Blätter verwenden) !

                                 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Mendez (17. April 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Ist ja ein Hammer, wo gibts die Bügel denn? Hast mal einen Link?

Danke


----------



## Bulettenbär (17. April 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Ich kenne keinen europäischen Versender. Deshalb habe ich die S-Bügel auch nicht erwähnt. Bei den einschlägigen US-Versendern sind die problemlos zu bekommen.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (17. April 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Zur Not, einfach 2 normale aneinanderlöten.


----------



## Schxxnwxld (18. April 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hallo,

hier geht es zwar um das bauen von Spinnern und meine Frage ist zu fertigen Spinnern.

Thema Tandemspinner:
Ich habe noch nie damit gefischt.
Das fertigen, auch S-Bügel, ist kein Prolem für mich.

Welche Vorteile bringen diese Spinner gegenüber Spinner mit einem Blatt?
Für welche Fischarten sind sie besonders geeignet?

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## diemai (18. April 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier geht es zwar um das bauen von Spinnern und meine Frage ist zu fertigen Spinnern.
> 
> ...


 
Theodor , ...diese Spinner kommen aus der Muskie-Angelei in den USA , werden dort auch "Bulger"-Spinner genannt("to bulge" bedeutet soviel wie "sich wölben" oder "aufwölben") .

Sie steigen aufgrund ihrer runden "Colorado Blades" oder auch der etwas weniger runden "Fluted Blades" schnell bis nur wenige Zentimeter unter die Oberfläche , wo sie dann eine Art Bugwelle generieren , es entsteht so eine quasi aufgewölbete "Beule" auf der Oberfläche , daher ihr Name .

Sie werden in sehr flachen Gewässerabschnitten oder auch über Krautbänken , die bis kurz unter die Oberfläche reichen sowie über totem Holz , angeboten .

Für tieferes Wasser eignen sie sich nicht , ........um eine größere Silhouette darzustellen , werden sie immer mit gebundenen Bucktails oder auch Gummischürzen und/oder Twisterschwänzen "verziert" .

Zielfisch hierzulande ist eindeutig der Hecht , .......mit kleineren Eigenbau-Exemplaren könnte man es aber bestimmt auch auf an der Oberfläche raubende Barsche sowie Rapfen versuchen , denke ich .

Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Schxxnwxld (18. April 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hallo Dieter,

wie immer kompedente Antwort, Danke.

Ich werde - nur mal so - ein kleines und ein größeres Modell machen und einfach einmal im Herbst probieren.

Viele Grüße
Theodor


----------



## Sensitivfischer (28. April 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

So Leute,
ich bin auch mal wieder dazu gekommen was zu basteln. Viel ist es nicht, aber immerhin 4 mehr oder weniger fertige Spinner, sind es geworden. Nebenher bin ich noch beschäftigt Blätter zu lackieren und mit Klarlacken zu experimentieren.
So versuche ich z.B. einen UV- aktiven Klarlack herzustellen. Die Idee kam mir auf der Arbeit, wo ich als Qualitätsprüfer, gute Teile stets mit UV- Stift markiere und es wird ja gesagt, dass die Raubfische das anziehend finden/sehen können.
Weitere Experimente mache ich gerade mit der Entwicklung neuartiger Kunstköder. Mein Ziel ist es einen Spinnköder- Gummifischhybriden herzustellen, der die Fängigkeit des Gummifischs mit der einfachen Führung des Spinners vereinen soll.
Klar stellen viele von uns jetzt schon(mich eingeschlossen) Spinner mit Gummifisch am Drilling her, den Mepps Aglia TW gibt's schon ewig, aber mir schwebt da etwas anderes vor, eine Art Mischung aus Spinnerbait/Umbrella- Rig mit rotierenden und nicht bloß flatternden Spinnblättern, sowie Propellern.
Im Moment ist mir der Edelstahldraht ausgegangen, was mich etwas einschränkt.#q
Hier erstmal meine Kreationen von gestern abend, Sprengringe, Drillinge und Spinnblätter fehlen z.T. noch, leider kommen die Swarowskiperlen auf dem Bild überhaupt nicht zur Geltung, man erkennt sie beinahe gar nicht:


----------



## Mendez (28. April 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> ... leider kommen die *Swarowskiperlen* auf dem Bild überhaupt nicht zur Geltung, man erkennt sie beinahe gar nicht:



Na das nenne ich einen Angler, der keine Kosten scheut.:m

Ich muss sagen schöne Spinner gebastelt. Der Propellertorpedo sieht aus, als ob er richtig Krach unter Wasser macht. Wenn du nichts dagegen hast, bastle ich mir schnell auch noch so einen, du weißt von wegen Urheberrechtsverletzungen, Patentverletzungen usw...|supergri


----------



## Bulettenbär (28. April 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

@sensitivfischer: Die Blattaufhänger sind bei solchen InlineSpinner der letzte Mist. Ich hab zwar noch nicht viel damit geangelt, jedoch haben schon 2 Hechte die Teile kaputt gebissen. -> Blattverlust

Ich nehme die nur noch für Montagen bei denen nicht auf die Blätter gebissen wird.

Gruß


----------



## Sensitivfischer (28. April 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> @sensitivfischer: Die Blattaufhänger sind bei solchen InlineSpinner der letzte Mist...
> 
> Gruß



Meinst du die weißen Blatteinhänger aus Teflon?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (28. April 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Mendez schrieb:


> Na das nenne ich einen Angler, der keine Kosten scheut.:m...


Zum Kaufzeitpunkt arbeitete ich noch als Kommissionierer und Lagerchef in einem Großhandel für Dekorationsartikel, Wohnaccessoires ... und kam verhältnismäßig günstig an die Perlen ran. Ich habe im Moment noch etwa je 200 Perlen in den Farben klar, rauchbraun und schwarz, mit dem üblichen Facettenschliff, glitzern wirklich klasse.


Mendez schrieb:


> ...Ich muss sagen schöne Spinner gebastelt. Der Propellertorpedo sieht aus, als ob er richtig Krach unter Wasser macht. Wenn du nichts dagegen hast, bastle ich mir schnell auch noch so einen, du weißt von wegen Urheberrechtsverletzungen, Patentverletzungen usw...|supergri


Joo, danke, ich finde sie auch recht hübsch, ich hoffe die Hechte auch. Die Farben habe ich nach Erfahrung ausgewählt, sind auf die Vorlieben der Fische, besonders der Hechte, an meinen Gewässern abgestimmt. 
Bei dem Propellerspinner hatte ich erst Bedenken, dass die Propeller sich negativ auf den Lauf des Spinnerblattes auswirken bzw. das Drehen komplette verhindern. Ein Versuch zuvor, mit einem Frenchblade am Standardspinnerblatteinhänger ging nämlich völlig in die Hose. Die Propeller drehten sich, aber das Blatt tat nichts. Mit dem nun verbauten Inlineblatt läuft der Spinner und macht ordentlich Radau.
Beim Testlauf wurde der Spinner bereits von einem Rudel Barsche attackiert. Hätte ich einen Drilling drauf gehabt, wäre Barsch auf der Speisekarte gestanden.
Ansonsten bau das Ding gerne nach, dafür habe ich ja diesen Thread ins Leben gerufen und die Bilder veröffentlicht.


----------



## Bulettenbär (28. April 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Meinst du die weißen Blatteinhänger aus Teflon?


 
JA, ich meine diese extra teuren Teile.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (28. April 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> JA, ich meine diese extra teuren Teile.



Okay, da hast du schon eine Erfahrung mit den Teilen gemacht, die mir noch gänzlich fehlt. Ich habe die Dinger zum ersten Mal gekauft, denn mich faszinierte die Möglichkeit das Blatt tauschen zu können. Deshalb kaufte ich probehalber mal 10 Stück für 1,65€uro.
Wie die in der Praxis taugen, weiß ich noch nicht, außer dass sie sehr leichtgängig laufen und man das Blatt tauschen kann.


----------



## west1 (28. April 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> eine Art Mischung aus Spinnerbait/Umbrella- Rig mit rotierenden und nicht bloß flatternden Spinnblättern,



Die hier flattern nicht nur, diese Eigenbauten drehen sich und brachten in Verbindung besonders mit Twistern am Jigkopf schon einige schöne Hechte und Barsche!


----------



## Bulettenbär (28. April 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Ich bin gespannt was kommt. Aber "Spinnerbaits" mit 2 oder 3 Armen gibt es auch schon. Die Spannung steigt#h


----------



## Sensitivfischer (28. April 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt was kommt. Aber "Spinnerbaits" mit 2 oder 3 Armen gibt es auch schon. Die Spannung steigt#h



Nun ich dachte an eine Drahtkonstruktion, an die normale Spinner wie auch Gummishads angehängt werden(3- bis 4- armig) mit je einem Karabiner pro Arm, um Spinner und Gummifischlis einzuhängen. Die Spinner dafür müsste man etwas leichter bauen, wie auch die Bleiköpfe für die Gufis leichter auswählen, damit das Gesamgewicht dieses "Gebammsel" nicht zu hoch wird und bei normaler Einholgeschwindigkeit nicht zu stark in Grundnähe herumeiert, statt vernünftig zu laufen.
Ob das dann wirklich neu ist, weiß und glaube ich auch nicht unbedingt, aber ich habe es im normalen Onlineshop und Angelladen, in Deutschland noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## west1 (28. April 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Nun ich dachte an eine Drahtkonstruktion, an die normale Spinner wie auch Gummishads angehängt werden


Hatte mir schon gedacht das es so was werden soll. 
Normale Spinner braucht so ein Teil nicht, deshalb auch mein letzter Beitrag.
Spinnerblätter an einem gut gängigen Wirbel drehen sich wie bei einem Spinner wenn nicht sogar besser und reichen für so ein teil vollkommen aus.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (28. April 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



west1 schrieb:


> Hatte mir schon gedacht das es so was werden soll.
> Normale Spinner braucht so ein Teil nicht, deshalb auch mein letzter Beitrag.
> Spinnerblätter an einem gut gängigen Wirbel drehen sich wie bei einem Spinner wenn nicht sogar besser und reichen für so ein teil vollkommen aus.



Hmmm, das wusste ich überhaupt nicht und hätte es auch nicht vermutet => gut zu wissen, dann kann ich mir die Arbeit sparen und darf nun so Teile bauen, wie du schon 'ne Weile bastelst.
Gut laufende Wirbel auch Minikugellagerwirbel habe ich noch ausreichend, wenn nur das Blätter lackieren nicht so aufwendig wäre.
Manche Sachen sind echt noch eine Marktlücke, so zum Beispiel vermisse ich einen Anbieter für Spinnerblätter mit sandgestrahlter oder sonst wie rauher Oberfläche, damit man nicht immer die vernickelten oder messingpolierten, stundenlang von Hand anschleifen muss, vor dem Lackieren. Total ätzende Arbeit genauso wie bei den Achskörpern.
Kupferne Blätter gibt's meistens auch keine zu kaufen.


----------



## Bulettenbär (29. April 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Also nimmst Du die Nickelschicht komplett runter oder rauhst Du nur die Oberflüche an?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (29. April 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Also nimmst Du die Nickelschicht komplett runter oder rauhst Du nur die Oberflüche an?



Nee, ich schleife die Nickelschicht nicht komplett runter und schleife auch nicht absolut gleichmäßig, ich sehe nur zu, dass die Oberfläche überall angerauht ist.
Stellenweise scheint dann schonmal das Messing durch, was nicht explizit beabsichtigt, vielmehr Zufall ist.
Dazu benutze ich Nassschleifpapier mit Körnung 240.
Kennst du 'ne Quelle für kupferne Frenchblades, wo du selbst schon bestellt hast?


----------



## Bulettenbär (29. April 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hi,
danke für die Antwort. Zur Zeit führt leider keine mir bekannte Quelle die Blätter. Aber Du kannst ja mal hier anfragen ob die auch nach Deutschland versenden:  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/10-x-SIZE...tingGoods_FishingAcces_RL&hash=item45fd704d36

Hatte damals mal welche von ebay.co.uk bekommen und war überrascht wie schwer die sind. OK, ist ja klar, wenn die Materialstärke die gleiche ist. Aber daran hatte ich garnicht gedacht|kopfkrat

Gruß


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (29. April 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Kupferne Blätter gibt's meistens auch keine zu kaufen.



Das Problem kenne ich leider, und irgendwie bietet bei eBay immer jemand mehr 

Falls jemand noch ein paar 2er in Kupfer zuviel hat, kann er sich gerne melden.


----------



## Bulettenbär (29. April 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Ist es nicht am sinnvollsten Blätter in Messing zu nehmen? Diese müsstens doch schon mit Klarlack versiegelt sein. Also eben anrauen und dann druff mit der Farbe.

Ich hätte noch Indiana Blätter Messing in Größe 4 abzugeben. Die 500 Stück schaffe ich in diesem Leben nicht zu verbauen|wavey:

Ups, sind Größe 5.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (29. April 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Na Messing und einfarbig hab ich auch genug, nur die guten Kupferblätter gibt es nie zu nem vernünftigen Preis.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (29. April 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Ist es nicht am sinnvollsten Blätter in Messing zu nehmen? Diese müsstens doch schon mit Klarlack versiegelt sein. Also eben anrauen und dann druff mit der Farbe.



Ist zu vermuten, könnte auch sein(wenn auch unwahrscheinlich), dass sie bloß poliert sind und das Poliermittel ein Konservierungsmittel enthält, welches die Oxidation verhindert.



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> ...Ich hätte noch Indiana Blätter Messing in Größe 4 abzugeben. Die 500 Stück schaffe ich in diesem Leben nicht zu verbauen|wavey:


Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass die Spinnerblätter nicht gleich von allmöglichen Boardies hier weggekauft werden, wenn doch, habe ich Pech. Ansonsten würde ich definitiv darauf zurückkommen und dich um 100 Bätter erleichtern wollen, allerdings erst im Juni, denn im Moment bin ich verdammt blank(Megawohnungsumzug zu machen) und dann reden wir auch nochmal darüber, was du dafür haben willst.
Ich schreibe dich dann diesbezüglich direkt an, wenn es soweit ist!


----------



## Pudel (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hallo zusammen
ich hab mal das ganze Thema hier so überflogen und mir gleich anschl. ein paar sachen zum Spinnerbauen bestellt bin mal gespannt was dabei rauskommt und vor allem ob ich damit vielleicht sogar was fange. 

Hab mir vorgestellt dass ich meine Barsch köder selber bastle. Messing und die Silbernen blätter hab ich mir bestellt in der Größe 2.
Was ich so gelesen hab ist das die gängigste größe. Achskörper hab ich in versch. gewichten und Formen bestellt. 
Sobald ich die Teile hab ich hoffen noch diese Woche werd ich in meinem Nachtdienst mal versuchen was ich hin bekommen. Bion selber schon auf die Ergebnisse gespannt.

Eine Frage hab ich noch an euch.
Die Kupfer blätter kann man die nicht aus einer Kupferplatte ausschneiden bzw. stanzen und diese mit nem Hammer in Form bringen??

Schöne Grüße
Pu


----------



## diemai (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Pudel schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> ich hab mal das ganze Thema hier so überflogen und mir gleich anschl. ein paar sachen zum Spinnerbauen bestellt bin mal gespannt was dabei rauskommt und vor allem ob ich damit vielleicht sogar was fange.
> 
> Hab mir vorgestellt dass ich meine Barsch köder selber bastle. Messing und die Silbernen blätter hab ich mir bestellt in der Größe 2.
> ...


 

Nur kleinere Blätter gehen aus Kupferblech 0,5mm , ......1,0mm ist zu schwer , die Dinger drehen dann sehr langsam .

Das weiche Blech verzieht sich zu leicht , daher nur kleine Blätter von bis zu ca. 3cm Länge .

Ich benutze lieber 0,5mm V2A Blech , ...für eine dunkle Farbe kann man es nach dem Polieren mit 'ner Lötlampe anlassen .

Herstellung ungefähr so :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFNTqWW8zss

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hG2MfNWHIlE

                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## angler1996 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hallo Jungs, interesante Teile habt Ihr wieder gebaut. Die Tefloneinhänger kannte ich nicht.
Bei dem Stück von Sensitivfischer mit dem Inlineblatt hätte ich ohne Kommentar gesagt : geht nicht. So ist das manchmal mit Vermutungen.#h
Hab gerade ne Messingphase:




In Zukunft mach ich Aufnahmen aus großer Entfernung, da sieht man ja jeden Mist, den man in Echt nicht wahrnimmt|kopfkrat

Diemai 
Kupfer ist schon etwas kritisch, aber es geht auch größer
( ist allerdings in 0,8)





M.M. kann man den Glanz von Original Kupfer und Messing 
nicht ersetzen ( generell andere Farbe meine ich jetzt nicht)

Gruß A.


----------



## diemai (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

@ 996

..............Mist , ...wieso Mist |kopfkrat, ...die sehen doch top aus , ......irgendwie so "retro"-mäßig#6!

Mit dem Metall-Glanz hast du natürlich recht , ...ich habe aber auch schon gute Erfahrungen mit angelassenem V2A gemacht , ....allerdings nur bei Blinkern(hab' schon ewig keine Spinner mehr gebaut) , ........die glänzen dann so braun/blau/violett , aber ingesamt recht dunkel , ........anlaufen tun sie auch nicht mehr .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## angler1996 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Diemai Danke|rotwerden
Übrigens, die Beschichtung von blankem Messing/ Kupfer:
chekt mal euren 2k-Lack vom Wobbler-bauen
Wenn der sich erhitzen läßt und dann noch noch dazu härter wird, naja dann würde ich den testen

Gruß A.


----------



## reticulatus (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hi Leute,

bei mir gabs auch mal wieder eine Ladung Spinner, allerdings sind sie noch nicht ganz fertig, die Drillinge bzw Einzelhaken fehlen noch.


----------



## diemai (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Diemai Danke|rotwerden
> Übrigens, die Beschichtung von blankem Messing/ Kupfer:
> chekt mal euren 2k-Lack vom Wobbler-bauen
> Wenn der sich erhitzen läßt und dann noch noch dazu härter wird, naja dann würde ich den testen
> ...


 
Auf blank poliertem Metall hab' ich's noch nie probiert , ....denke mir immer , das der 
Lack daruf nicht so gut hält #c???

......ist aber eventuell auch nur'n Vorurteil#c !

Ich hab' meine Messing , -und Kupferblinker immer gerne nach dem Polieren unbehandelt gelassen , zumindest auf einer Seite , ........das sie nachher matt und dunkler anlaufen , werte ich eigentlich eher als Vorteil(hochglänzende Köder gibt's in jedem Laden).

Mit Holo-Schuppenfolie bekleben und dann lackieren kommt auch ganz gut , so bleiben sie auch glänzend .

                                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## angler1996 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Bindulin 2k-Kleber ( nicht der Schnellkleber; uhu 300 Endfest ist ähnlich)
unter Hitze aushärten ( ich glaube bis 200 °C|kopfkrat steht in der Produktbeschreibung)
dann wird der noch härter. In NO im Salzwasser getestet _ interessiert den Lack nicht, platzt nicht ab etc.
Und erhält die Originalfarbe, kann man aber auch mit anderen Farben mischen- siehe meine Messingphase

Gruß A.


----------



## Bulettenbär (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hier geht ja die Post ab. Schön das fleissig gebastelt wird.

Ich habe heute mal verschiedene Blätter einseitig mit K240 abgeschliffen und mit Aero Grund grundiert. Anschließend mit Createx Farben gebrusht und zum Schluss mit billigem Rally Lackspray Klarlack 2 mal versieglt. Dabei noch Glitzer drüber gestreut. Sieht schon ganz gut aus. Den einen Teil werden ich noch weitere Schichten mit dem Spray verpassen, die anderen werde ich in Lack per Tauchgang versuchen zu versiegeln. Ich bin gespannt wie haltbar dir Lackierung ist/wird. Werde vergleichen und berichten.

Gruß,

Björn


----------



## diemai (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

@ 996

.................vielen Dank für die Tips , ...glaube aber nicht , das unserer Küchenherd dafür zur Verfügung steht#c|supergri!

                                 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Sensitivfischer (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



reticulatus schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> bei mir gabs auch mal wieder eine Ladung Spinner, allerdings sind sie noch nicht ganz fertig, die Drillinge bzw Einzelhaken fehlen noch.



Wow, die Achskörperalternative gefällt mir. Woraus hast du die gemacht? Starres Elektrokabel abisoliert? Wenn ja welcher Durchmesser und worum wickelst du den Draht? 

Ich angele nämlich überwiegend und gezwungener Maßen in eher extrem flachen Gewässern(Wassertiefe im Schnitt 80cm - max. 1,80m), muss also überwiegend Flachläufer basteln mit eher geringem Gewicht, wozu deine Variante sehr geschickt ist.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Nimm 1,5mm² NYM, abisolieren und um nen 1mm Bohrer o.ä. wickeln. Klappt ganz gut wenn mal man weiß wie.


----------



## Pudel (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hy Leute 
Morgen werd ich wohl meine ersten Spinner bauen können da ich dann auch den Schweißdraht zum Achsen machen bekomme.
Oder würde es auch normaler Bindedraht tun??

Ich hab das Thema nochmal durch geschaut und bin auf das Video mit dem "Bierdeckel Spinner" gestoßen. 
Hat den von euch jemand mal ausprobiert? 
Gabs darauf Bisse oder ist alles nur ein schöner Gag??

Schöne grüße
Oli alias Pudel


----------



## Mendez (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

die "Bierdeckel Spinner" mache ich, wenn ich keine Kohle habe und mir die Ersatzteile nicht mehr leisten kann. Bleib lieber bei den "normalen" Ersatzteilen.


----------



## Bulettenbär (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Pudel schrieb:


> Hy Leute
> Morgen werd ich wohl meine ersten Spinner bauen können da ich dann auch den Schweißdraht zum Achsen machen bekomme.
> Oder würde es auch normaler Bindedraht tun??
> 
> ...


 
Bindedraht ist ungeeignet.
Schweissdraht oder Edelstahldraht sind super.


----------



## reticulatus (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Wow, die Achskörperalternative gefällt mir. Woraus hast du die gemacht? Starres Elektrokabel abisoliert? Wenn ja welcher Durchmesser und worum wickelst du den Draht?
> 
> Ich angele nämlich überwiegend und gezwungener Maßen in eher extrem flachen Gewässern(Wassertiefe im Schnitt 80cm - max. 1,80m), muss also überwiegend Flachläufer basteln mit eher geringem Gewicht, wozu deine Variante sehr geschickt ist.


Hi,

wie User "keine Ahnung" es schon beschrieben hat, so ähnlich mache ich es auch, allerdings benutze ich zum Wickeln ein Edelstahlrundstück(Durchmesser etwa 2mm) welches ich in den Schraubstock einspanne und anschließend mit einzelnen Litzen umwickle, je nach gewünschtem Gewicht, werden dafür 1-3 Wicklungen rumgezogen, anschließend werden die Stränge mit einem Seitenschneider in die gewünschte Länge gekürzt, die abgeknipsten Stücke können sehr leicht mit einer Kombizange und einer Wasserpumpenzange wieder in Form gebogen werden.
Über die Wicklungen , ob man 1-3 Wicklungen drüberlegt, kann man sehr gut die "Tauchtiefe" steuern.
Wer will und die Zeit hat, kann die Stücke auch noch mit Epoxydharz behandeln, so dröseln sie bei einem Hechtbiß nicht auf.

Wie ich finde eine günstige und gute Alternative zu den käuflichen Gewichten/Körpern aus Messing oder Blei.

Die Litzen bekommt man auch auf dem Schrottplatz in verschiedenen Durchmessern, ich besorge mir beim Elektriker dicke Kabel ,  isoliere diese ab und entwirre die einzelnen Stränge.
Die einzelnen Litzen haben einen Durchmesser zwischen 1-2mm, genaueres kann ich leider nicht sagen, da ich keine Schublehre habe.


----------



## Pudel (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

So hier hab ich mal ein paar Modelle die ich heute Nacht zusammengebastelt habe.
Testen konnte ich sie leider noch nicht.
Mist leider etwas unscharf!


----------



## Pudel (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hallo Leute hab heute mal kurz getestet! 
Hatte einen kleinen Hecht und einen nachläufer ( auf den Kupfernen 2ter von rechts auf dem Bild im Beitrag vorher).
 Ein kleiner Barsch hat den Spinner zwar kurz genommen aber nicht gehakt. Alles in allem ein erfolgreicher Test.
Doch eins viel mir auf.
Die Spinner mit den 0er blättern laufen nicht Frage Warum?? Habt ihr Tipps an was es liegen könnte?? ( Zuviel noder zu wenig blei hinterm Blatt??) Ich weiß es nicht! 

Leider kam meine Bestellung von einzelteilen heute nicht an somit muß ich mich mit meinen restlichen teilen begnügen! 
Weitere Bilder von meinen Ködern kommen übers WE! 

Schöne Grüße
Oli


----------



## diemai (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Pudel schrieb:


> Hallo Leute hab heute mal kurz getestet!
> Hatte einen kleinen Hecht und einen nachläufer ( auf den Kupfernen 2ter von rechts auf dem Bild im Beitrag vorher).
> Ein kleiner Barsch hat den Spinner zwar kurz genommen aber nicht gehakt. Alles in allem ein erfolgreicher Test.
> Doch eins viel mir auf.
> ...


 
..........sie scheinen ja zu funzen , deine Spinner#6,  .......für eine Ferndiagnose sind deine Bilder leider zu unscharf ,...... auch schreibst du nicht , welche die 0er Blätter sind , ......ich vermute 'mal , die Kleinsten #c!

                   Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Bei 0er Blättchen sollte man schon die entsprechenden Einhänger verwenden. Vielleicht ist auch der Körper zu schwer (obwohl es nicht so aussieht). Vielleicht fehlt einfach nur ne Perle vor dem Einhänger. Die sehe ich nicht!

Also vernünftige Bilder machen!#h


----------



## Pudel (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hallo zusammen
ja die nuller sind die kleinen roten blättchen die haben keine perle vor sich! 
Ist diese denn nötig? Ich hab gelesen die könne man sich sparen?!
Dass die Körper zu schwer sind hab ich mir auch schon gedacht das werd ich heute Nacht mal ändern und dann nochmal versuchen! Die einhänger der Blättchen sind die kleinsten die ich hab. Bringt es was diese etwas zusamman zu drücken sodass diese 2 löcher des Einhängers auf der Achse näher zusammen liegen??

Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine! 

PS: Bilder mach ich nochmal und stell sie am WE rein! 
Schöne Grüße


----------



## Bulettenbär (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Perle!


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

(Messing)perle soll auf jeden Fall "unter" den Bügel, sonst muss er sich ja auf dem Achskörper drehen was unnötig Reibung verursacht. Kugel "über" dem Bügel kannst du dir sparen.


----------



## Pudel (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Das mag ich kurze bestimmte Antworten! Danke! 
werd sie dementsprechend umbauen! |supergri


----------



## Pudel (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> (Messing)perle soll auf jeden Fall "unter" den Bügel, sonst muss er sich ja auf dem Achskörper drehen was unnötig Reibung verursacht. Kugel "über" dem Bügel kannst du dir sparen.


 

Ok Perle vor dem Bügel sparen ok! 

Muß es eine Messingperle sein?
Plastik perlen tun es doch auch!


----------



## Bulettenbär (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Pudel schrieb:


> Ok Perle vor dem Bügel sparen ok!
> 
> Muß es eine Messingperle sein?
> Plastik perlen tun es doch auch!


 
Also keine_ahnung hat es passend erkärt. Also zwischen Körper und Einhänger!


----------



## Pudel (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

ja habs jetzt auch verstanden wie er es meinte war vorhin nicht ganz bei der Sache! #q
Werd jetzt dann mal anfangen meine Spinner zu überarbeiten!


----------



## Pudel (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

So hier hab ich nochmal ein paar  Bilder zum testen komm ich erst heute Abend! 
|wavey:


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Genau so. Ich benutze meist 3mm Messingperlen vor dem Einhänger, darauf läuft der Bügel Bestens. Die Bells (Glockengewicht) spare ich mir auch, muss nicht sein. Benutze eigentlich nur noch Achsgewicht, unterschiedlich große Kugeln Einhänger und sonst nichts.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hi,
heute gibt's Bilder zum vorläufigen Stand meiner Vorbereitungen auf die Raubfischsaison.
Zu sehen gibt's Fotos, auf denen endlich auch einmal die Swarowskiperlen erkennbar sind, wenn auch nicht deren Lichtbrechung, viel Dekore in Schockfarben, wie sie an meinen Gewässern ganzjährig am Meisten fangen, ein paar gepimpte Serienspinner, sowie Eigenbauten mit Teilen von alten Mepps usw., sowie viele komplette Eigenkreationen.
Insgesamt sind die Spinner überwiegend für wenig fließende und stille, sowie eher flache Gewässer ausgelegt.
Bei den Lacken bin ich soweit, dass ich als Klarlack und als Klarlack mit Glitter => Nagellack verwende.
Den Nagellack den ich gefunden habe, ist ultra schnell trocknend, verträgt sich mit allen bisherigen Farblacken auf Alkyd-, Kunstharz- und Acrylharzbasis, ist aber wesentlich einfacher anzuwenden, schlagzäher und haftet besser als der Standardklarlack(sogar besser als Zaponlack), zudem ist der Preis von > 2 Euro pro Fläschchen mit Pinsel echt okay.
Den Glitter kaufe ich ebenfalls in der Nailart- Ecke in der Drogerie oder in der Bastelecke im Baumarkt.
Außerdem ist es mir gelungen, ihn mit UV- Markerflüssigkeit zu versetzen, so dass ich nun auch UV- Klar- Lack habe.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Weiter geht's:


----------



## Sensitivfischer (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

und hier:


----------



## diemai (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

@ Pudel

Ich habe immer 'ne 2mm oder 3mm Messingperle unter den Bügel gemacht(je nach Ködergröße) , darunter dann 'ne 3mm bis 6mm Messing -, oder Plastikperle(auch je nach Ködergröße), .........dann erst den Achskörper .

Plastikperlen unter'm Bügel trau' ich nicht , da sie weich sind und mit der Zeit einlaufen könnten , auch ist ihr Reibungswiderstand größer .

Glasperlen wären wohl OK , aber die gibt's nicht in so klein , glaub'ich ?

@ Sensitivfischer

Deine Spinner sind ja reine Farb-Explosionen|supergri#6 , echt toll !

Mit den von dir genannten Lacken ist allerdings Vorsicht geboten , .........du hast ja einige Köder mit Weichplastik garniert , .....das wird bestimmt nicht gutgehen , nach einigen Monaten in der Köderkiste wird der Weichmacher in den Gummiködern den Lack und die Farbe bei direkter Berührung angelöst haben und dann hast du 'ne klebrige und unansehnliche Sauerei !

Das Einzige , was meines Wissens so etwas zuverlässig verhindern kann , ist Epoxy-Lack .  

                     Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Sensitivfischer (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



diemai schrieb:


> ...@ Sensitivfischer
> 
> Deine Spinner sind ja reine Farb-Explosionen|supergri#6 , echt toll !
> 
> Mit den von dir genannten Lacken ist allerdings Vorsicht geboten , .........du hast ja einige Köder mit Weichplastik garniert , .....das wird bestimmt nicht gutgehen , nach einigen Monaten in der Köderkiste wird der Weichmacher in den Gummiködern den Lack und die Farbe bei direkter Berührung angelöst haben und dann hast du 'ne klebrige und unansehnliche Sauerei !...



Das ist durchaus zu befürchten, wenn man mehrere Spinner in einer Box hat und die Achskörper & Spinnblätter mit dem Weichplastik in Berührung kommen können, aber daran habe ich gedacht, siehe Bild.
Nicht komfortabel, aber wirkungsvoll und die Zeit für's Ein- und Austüten meiner Schätzchen nehme ich mir gerne.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Sensitivfischer
> 
> Deine Spinner sind ja reine Farb-Explosionen|supergri#6 , echt toll !...



Das Design haben sich die Fische ausgesucht und die sind bei mir völlig verrückt.#c
Egal ob trübes oder klares Wasser die Fische, insbesonderes die Hechte, beißen vorallem auf diese Firetiger-/Schockfarben und wenn dann noch ein Tupfen knallrot dabei ist, umso fängiger.
Also bekommen die Fische was sie wollen und ich bekomme die Fische!


----------



## diemai (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Das Design haben sich die Fische ausgesucht und die sind bei mir völlig verrückt.#c
> Egal ob trübes oder klares Wasser die Fische, insbesonderes die Hechte, beißen vorallem auf diese Firetiger-/Schockfarben und wenn dann noch ein Tupfen knallrot dabei ist, umso fängiger.
> Also bekommen die Fische was sie wollen und ich bekomme die Fische!


 

.............ich wünschte , das mir unsere Hechte die Farbauswahl auch so einfach machen würden!

Das mit den Tüten hab' ich bei 'nem Jerkbait mit Twisterschwanz auch schon praktiziert , .......solange das dann nur ein-, zwi Köder sind , geht's auch für mich , ......mehr wäre mir zu umständlich#c!

                                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Sensitivfischer (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



diemai schrieb:


> .............ich wünschte , das mir unsere Hechte die Farbauswahl auch so einfach machen würden!
> 
> Das mit den Tüten hab' ich bei 'nem Jerkbait mit Twisterschwanz auch schon praktiziert , .......solange das dann nur ein-, zwi Köder sind , geht's auch für mich , ......mehr wäre mir zu umständlich#c!
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h



Es wird wohl bei der einen Köderbox mit den 6 Ködern bleiben, denn ich hab's nicht so mit dem Gummizeugs und da finde ich den Aufwand noch vertretbar.
Es wird bei mir dabei bleiben, dass 9 von 10 Köderboxen mit reinen Blechködern bestückt bleiben.:g


----------



## diemai (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Es wird wohl bei der einen Köderbox mit den 6 Ködern bleiben, denn ich hab's nicht so mit dem Gummizeugs und da finde ich den Aufwand noch vertretbar.
> Es wird bei mir dabei bleiben, dass 9 von 10 Köderboxen mit reinen Blechködern bestückt bleiben.:g


 

..........ich auch nicht , ........Köder müssen klappern:m !

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Sensitivfischer (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



diemai schrieb:


> ..........ich auch nicht , ........Köder müssen klappern:m !
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h



Zumal ich immer mehr den Eindruck habe, dass desto mehr mit Gummi geangelt wird, desto fängiger wird das gute alte Blech.


----------



## west1 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Zumal ich immer mehr den Eindruck habe, dass desto mehr mit Gummi geangelt wird, desto fängiger wird das gute alte Blech.


Schreibt doch kein so Zeugs hier rein, nicht dass noch einige auf die Idee kommen wieder mehr mit Blech zu angeln. 

Hab letztes Wochenende ein paar Spinner abgerissen #q und muss nun dringend wieder für Nachschub sorgen.


----------



## diemai (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



west1 schrieb:


> Schreibt doch kein so Zeugs hier rein, nicht dass noch einige auf die Idee kommen wieder mehr mit Blech zu angeln.


 

................das wäre ja DIE Katastrophe für die High End-Tackle-Industrie!

.............viel Spaß beim Basteln , Hubert !

                                          Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



diemai schrieb:


> ................das wäre ja DIE Katastrophe für die High End-Tackle-Industrie!


Dieter, das glaub ich nicht!
Was denkst du wie schnell die auf den Zug aufspringen würden und Spinner, Made in Japan, auf den Markt bringen.
Wenn dann noch Lucky Craft usw. draufsteht, gibts mit Sicherheit genügend Angler die dann auch 14,95 € für so ein Teil zahlen würden! 

Das nächste Wochenende kann kommen, hab meinen Spinnervorrat wieder aufgestockt.


----------



## diemai (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

@ west1

Hubert , ...diese Bleikopfspinner , funzen die gut ?

..............sehen interessant aus !

Hatte letzte Woche auch 'mal wieder etwas mit Spinner gefischt(n' antiken , kleinen Voblex-Bleikopfspinner) , aber die Forellen wollten lieber kleine Blinker , .........Hechte wollten garnicht!

                                Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Pudel (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Pudel schrieb:


> So hier hab ich nochmal ein paar Bilder zum testen komm ich erst heute Abend!
> |wavey:


 

So der Test war erfolgreich! Alle laufen tatellos und fangen! 
4 Hechte und 2 Barsche alles nur kleine aber bin voll zufrieden!!!!!
Nachdem ich nen Kleinen Hecht im Drill hatte kam aus der Tiefe ein Wxemplar wit über nem Meter hoch. Das war ein Bild!! Das nächste mal versuch ich den zu erwischen! Dazu werd ich aber nen größeren Köder versuchen"! #h


----------



## Pudel (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Ich werd mich jetzt dann auch mal mit Materialien eindeken und dann der Kreativität freien lauf lassen! 

#6 Gefällt mir richtig gut was ihr so Bastelt!!!!


----------



## west1 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



diemai schrieb:


> @ west1
> 
> Hubert , ...diese Bleikopfspinner , funzen die gut ?



Ja Dieter die laufen gut! Ich mach bei Gelegenheit und klarem Wasser mal ein Video.  



> Hatte letzte Woche auch 'mal wieder etwas mit Spinner gefischt(n' antiken , kleinen Voblex-Bleikopfspinner) , aber die Forellen wollten lieber kleine Blinker , .........Hechte wollten garnicht!


Hechte und Barsche haben Spinner zum fressen gerne,  Forellen dagegen stehen mehr auf Blinker (wenns die richtigen sind) hab ich vor etlichen Jahren schon festgestellt.
Hier läufts zur Zeit auch recht bescheiden, hoher Wasserstand, Temperaturrückgang auf Wochenende, die Futterfische sind noch nicht da wo sie sein sollten usw. #c Nach langem suchen gabs insgesamt 3 Barsche und nen Hechtchen auf Spinner und einen Biss auf nen Wobbel.


----------



## angler1996 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



west1 schrieb:


> Forellen dagegen stehen mehr auf Blinker (wenns die richtigen sind) hab ich vor etlichen Jahren schon festgestellt.


 
Das stelle ich zwar in Frage, schreibe aber nix weiter dazu.
Ich will ja in Japan keine Krise auslösen:q

Gruß A.


----------



## west1 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Das stelle ich zwar in Frage, schreibe aber nix weiter dazu.
> Ich will ja in Japan keine Krise auslösen:q
> 
> Gruß A.



Ich sagte nicht dass so ein Krisenköder keine Forellen fängt :q
aber an manchem Gewässer fängt der richtige Blinker weitaus mehr.


----------



## diemai (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



west1 schrieb:


> Ja Dieter die laufen gut! Ich mach bei Gelegenheit und klarem Wasser mal ein Video.
> 
> 
> Hechte und Barsche haben Spinner zum fressen gerne,  Forellen dagegen stehen mehr auf Blinker (wenns die richtigen sind) hab ich vor etlichen Jahren schon festgestellt.
> Hier läufts zur Zeit auch recht bescheiden, hoher Wasserstand, Temperaturrückgang auf Wochenende, die Futterfische sind noch nicht da wo sie sein sollten usw. #c Nach langem suchen gabs insgesamt 3 Barsche und nen Hechtchen auf Spinner und einen Biss auf nen Wobbel.


 
...............ja , Hubert ,.............. is' nich' so prickelnd zur Zeit , .......und das Wetter soll am kommenden WE ja auch wieder eher bescheiden(kühl) werden , jedenfalls bei uns hier im Norden .

Aber , ......schau'n 'mer 'mal!

                               Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Deep Down (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Schöne Spinner sieht man hier!#6
In unserem Bach immer noch die ungeschlagene Waffe...leider nicht gut für die Bestände!



diemai schrieb:


> @ Pudel
> 
> Ich habe immer 'ne 2mm oder 3mm Messingperle unter den Bügel gemacht(je nach Ködergröße) , darunter dann 'ne 3mm bis 6mm Messing -, oder Plastikperle(auch je nach Ködergröße), .........dann erst den Achskörper .
> 
> ...



Glasperlen gibt es z,B von iron claw ab 4 mm zum Drop shoten!
Dürfte es im Bastelladen vllt noch in 3 mm geben!


----------



## west1 (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



diemai schrieb:


> ....und das Wetter soll am kommenden WE ja auch wieder eher bescheiden(kühl) werden , jedenfalls bei uns hier im Norden .



Ja Dieter bei uns hier auch.
Gestern hatte es noch über 30° und heute gerade mal die Hälfte.
Trotz Wetterumschwung standen der hier und noch zwei kleinere heute morgen auf einen Eigenbau Spinner. :q


----------



## diemai (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



west1 schrieb:


> Ja Dieter bei uns hier auch.
> Gestern hatte es noch über 30° und heute gerade mal die Hälfte.
> Trotz Wetterumschwung standen der hier und noch zwei kleinere heute morgen auf einen Eigenbau Spinner. :q


 

Sauber , Hubert , "Petri Heil"#6#6#6 , ....du hast mir doch 'mal erzählt , das es bei euch nicht so'ne Klopper gibt , ...45 cm ist ja echt schon 'ne Hausnummer#6 !

Bei mir ging heute garnix#c , ...meine Frau hatte 'ne gute Regenbogenforelle auf Wurm/Maden#6 !

Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



diemai schrieb:


> Sauber , Hubert , "Petri Heil"#6#6#6 , ....du hast mir doch 'mal erzählt , das es bei euch nicht so'ne Klopper gibt , ...45 cm ist ja echt schon 'ne Hausnummer#6 !


Danke Dieter! :m
Doch die gibts hier, hatte vor Jahren auch schon zwei größere beim schleppen mit Wobbler auf Hecht, beim spinnen bisher nur bis ca. 40....


----------



## Pudel (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

HAb von heute auch Fänge zu Berichten! 
5 kleine Hechte 2 Barsche einer davon mit 34 cm!! Mein PB:vik:
Das selber machen der Spinner macht ja schon freude aber wenn man noch damit fängt um so mehr!!!


----------



## diemai (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Pudel schrieb:


> HAb von heute auch Fänge zu Berichten!
> 5 kleine Hechte 2 Barsche einer davon mit 34 cm!! Mein PB:vik:
> Das selber machen der Spinner macht ja schon freude aber wenn man noch damit fängt um so mehr!!!


 
"Petri Heil" zum PB , .......aber der ist ja aber schon kurz vor'm Verwesen !

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Sensitivfischer (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

So ich war ein wenig fleißig und habe die Evolution meiner Spinnerblätter hinsichtlich Dekore/Lackiererei vorangetrieben.
Mit Glitter, Holofolie in Kombination mit Lack, Candylack usw. ging es an das Effekt- Lackieren der Blätter.
Folgendes kam dabei raus und besonders gefällt mir die Lackierung des Propellers, eine Seite weiter.|stolz:


----------



## Sensitivfischer (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

weiter geht's:


----------



## diemai (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

@ Sensitivfischer

............die sehen ja wirklich sehr effektvoll aus , ......tolle Arbeit #6#6!

                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Schöne Spinner!! Was zahlt man eigentlich pro Spinner im Eigenbau an Materialkosten? Wäre gerne flexibler was die Farbauswahl meiner Spinner angeht, das was es beim Tackledealer an Farben gibt reicht mir nicht  wenn das ganze dann auch noch günstiger ist als fertige zu kaufen um so besser!!!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Kommt auf den Aufwand an den man betreibt und darauf, ob man ehrlich rechnet.
Mit letzterem meine ich, dass sich viele die Spinnerbastelei schöner rechnen, als sie ist, will heißen => gespart ist kaum was, bei 10 Spinnern vielleicht 3 Euro.

Ein Durchschnittsspinner, für den man sich die Teile z.B. bei Maro- Spinnerbau beschafft hat und diverse andere Teile aus dem Bereich Bastel- / Künstlerbedarf kommt, kostet schnell mal 2,80 Euro. Für 3 Euro ungerade, bekomme ich 'nen fängigen Mepps beim Angelladen um die Ecke.


----------



## Bulettenbär (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Wer sparen will ist auch hier leider auf dem Holzweg. Einfache gebastelte Spinner kosten in etwa soviel wie die Teile von Behr oder gebrauchte Mepps. Mann bekommt es zwar hin, günstige Spinner zu basteln. Die sind dann aber nicht bunt sondern sehr primitiv.


----------



## west1 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> ob man ehrlich rechnet.
> Mit letzterem meine ich, dass sich viele die Spinnerbastelei schöner rechnen, als sie ist, will heißen => gespart ist kaum was, bei 10 Spinnern vielleicht 3 Euro.



Mit Teilen von Maro kostet mich ein Spinner der Größe 3 

Achse    0,10€  Mit 20m Draht von Ebay komme ich noch günstiger weg. 
Blatt       0,30€
Gelenk    0,10€
Perlen    0,10€
Drilling    0,10€  Gute Ware bestellt in China inclusiv Versand.
Macht zusammen 0,70€

Die Achskörper gieße ich selbst, Blei gibts umsonst, das bischen Gas rechne ich mal nicht.
Das Blatt beklebt mit Folie oder von mir aus auch bemalt sind auch noch ein paar cent.

Macht im höchstfall zusammen 1,00€ pro Super laufendem Spinner.



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> sondern sehr primitiv.



und fangen trotzdem! :q


----------



## Mendez (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

So einen Spinner kann man nicht in Geld aufwiegen. Man bastelt ihn perfekt für seine Bedürfnisse. Somit Handmade und nicht Massenherstellung. Ich habe nie nachgerechnet. Will ich auch nicht. Es sind meine Babys die mir diese Saison viele schöne Hechte gebracht haben.


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Erstmal danke für die schnellen Antworten  das selber machen nicht unbedingt viel billiger ist als Spinner fertig zu kaufen hab ich mir schon gedacht. Hauptsächlich ging es mir auch darum individueller und vorallem mit einer viel größeren Palette an Farben zum Wasser zu gehen. Das sparen wäre für mich nur ein schöner Nebeneffekt. Aber schön das man auch richtig sparen kann so wie west1 das aufgelistet hat. Primitiver als nen silberner Mepps wird der Spinner dann ja kaum ausfallen  wobei ich warscheinlich zusätzlich noch Achskörper kaufen müsste, aber wenn der wenig individuelle selbstmach Spinner nur 1,50€ kostet und nicht 3€ ist das ja immerhin schonmal ne Ersparnis von 50% und somit ist es nur halb so ärgerlich wenn der mal im Baum landet und dort auch verbleibt. Wie sieht das aus mit dem Selbst zuschneiden von Spinnerblättern? Hab hier noch nen alten Reflektor von ner Lampe der ist aus hochreflektierendem Hammerschlagedelstahl.Einfach mal die Blechschere in die Handnehmen, ausschneiden und los hämmern??? Oder ist das ein hoffnungsloses unterfangen und die laufen dann nicht richtig?Wünsche euch allen einen schönen Feierabend!


----------



## diemai (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Rantanplan_420 schrieb:


> Erstmal danke für die schnellen Antworten  das selber machen nicht unbedingt viel billiger ist als Spinner fertig zu kaufen hab ich mir schon gedacht. Hauptsächlich ging es mir auch darum individueller und vorallem mit einer viel größeren Palette an Farben zum Wasser zu gehen. Das sparen wäre für mich nur ein schöner Nebeneffekt. Aber schön das man auch richtig sparen kann so wie west1 das aufgelistet hat. Primitiver als nen silberner Mepps wird der Spinner dann ja kaum ausfallen  wobei ich warscheinlich zusätzlich noch Achskörper kaufen müsste, aber wenn der wenig individuelle selbstmach Spinner nur 1,50€ kostet und nicht 3€ ist das ja immerhin schonmal ne Ersparnis von 50% und somit ist es nur halb so ärgerlich wenn der mal im Baum landet und dort auch verbleibt. Wie sieht das aus mit dem Selbst zuschneiden von Spinnerblättern? Hab hier noch nen alten Reflektor von ner Lampe der ist aus hochreflektierendem Hammerschlagedelstahl.Einfach mal die Blechschere in die Handnehmen, ausschneiden und los hämmern??? Oder ist das ein hoffnungsloses unterfangen und die laufen dann nicht richtig?Wünsche euch allen einen schönen Feierabend!


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFNTqWW8zss

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hG2MfNWHIlE

                Viel Spaß , ...Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Mendez (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Jesus, ich müsste zuerst ein paar Hundert in die Werkstattausrüstung investieren um die so bauen zu können. Muss schon sagen der kann das. 

Bei mir lohnt sich nicht. Für das Geld kaufe ich so viele Spinnerblätter das ich noch mit 104 angeln kann. Oder man kann auch gebrauchte Spinner kaufen und sie zerlegen.


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Danke dir diemai sieht ja klasse aus was du da machst. Auf die Idee mit der Holzform wäre ich warscheinlich nie gekommen#6 sondern hätte versucht da so irgendwie dann rum zu kloppen  jetzt wird gleich erstmal ne Einkaufsliste geschrieben. Und dann gehts anfang des Monats in den Baumarkt. Hammer mit rundem Kopf kaufen (kennt da jemand den richtigen namen für??) und Polierzeug sowie was zum Löcher ausstampfen.Nächsten Monat gibts dann (hoffentlich) die ersten selbstbauten zu sehen:vik:


----------



## Bulettenbär (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Rantanplan_420 schrieb:


> Primitiver als nen silberner Mepps wird der Spinner dann ja kaum ausfallen  wobei ich warscheinlich zusätzlich noch Achskörper kaufen müsste, aber wenn der wenig individuelle selbstmach Spinner nur 1,50€ kostet und nicht 3€ ist das ja immerhin schonmal ne Ersparnis von 50% und somit ist es nur halb so ärgerlich wenn der mal im Baum landet und dort auch verbleibt. Wie sieht das aus mit dem Selbst zuschneiden von Spinnerblättern? Hab hier noch nen alten Reflektor von ner Lampe der ist aus hochreflektierendem Hammerschlagedelstahl.Einfach mal die Blechschere in die Handnehmen, ausschneiden und los hämmern??? Oder ist das ein hoffnungsloses unterfangen und die laufen dann nicht richtig?Wünsche euch allen einen schönen Feierabend!


 
Also mit primitiv meine ich in diesem Fall:
Blatt blank oder beklebt (schmirgeln, grundieren, lackieren, versiegeln ist da schon ne andere Hausnummer) und Achskörper aus Glas und Bleikugeln/Oliven oder Kupferdrahtwicklung (Achskörper sind das teuerste am Spinner).

Es gibt auch ein Video bei youtube in dem Spinnerblätter aus einer dünnen Edelstahlschale/Schüssel mit einer Blechschere ausgeschnitten werden. Es mag durchaus funktionieren. Meine Zeit ist mir dafür zu wertvoll.  

Werkzeug zum Basteln kann man gut auf Trödelmärkten kaufen. 3€ für ne Zange geht immer. Nur der Hammer wird teurer sein. Im Baumarkt würde ich von den Preisen Kopfschmerzen bekommen#q


----------



## Sensitivfischer (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



west1 schrieb:


> Mit Teilen von Maro kostet mich ein Spinner der Größe 3
> 
> Achse    0,10€  Mit 20m Draht von Ebay komme ich noch günstiger weg.
> Blatt       0,30€
> ...



Geht natürlich auch, aber ich wollte z.B. eigentlich keinen Spinner mehr missen, dessen Drilling nicht über einen Sprengring angebracht ist und der haut kostentechnisch rein, genauso wie ein Markendrilling und die von mir verwendeten Achskörper.
Alleine schon diese drei Bauteilchen machen an meinen Selbstbauspinnern 1,81 Euro aus(Achskörper ~90 Cent, Drilling ~56 Cent, ovaler Sprengring von Rosco aus USA ~35 Cent).

Da habe ich aber noch nichts sonst vom Spinner, keinen Lack, keine Folien, keinen Verdünner, keinen Rotmarderhaarpinsel, keinen Glitter.

Und wer, der selbst baut, baut schon überwiegend primitive Spinner???

Ich für meinen Teil, arbeite auf Perfektion hin und strebe den superfängigen Spinner an, da geht primitiv eher gar nicht!

Bei mir wird geklotzt und nicht gekleckert, so dass man sich dann auch richtig in den Ar$ch beißt, wenn man den Spinner durch Hänger verloren hat.:q:vik:


----------



## Pudel (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



diemai schrieb:


> "Petri Heil" zum PB , .......aber der ist ja aber schon kurz vor'm Verwesen !
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h



:q das sieht nur so aus der war grad mal 1,5 h aus dem Wasser! 
( Wie Immer schlechte Bilder sollt mir mal ne neue Cam zulegen! )


----------



## west1 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

:q:q:q 


> Geht natürlich auch, aber ich wollte z.B. eigentlich keinen Spinner mehr missen, dessen Drilling nicht über einen Sprengring angebracht ist und der haut kostentechnisch rein,


Für was nen Sprengring? Ist nur rausgeschmissenes Geld. Bei mir werden die wenigsten Spinner so alt dass ich den Drilling wechseln müsste, falls doch mal hab ich genauso schnell die Spinnerteile auf ner neuen Achse.



> genauso wie ein Markendrilling


No name Drillinge müssen nicht unbedingt schlechter sein als einer mit Markennamen!



> und die von mir verwendeten Achskörper.


So leichtes Zeugs kann ich nicht gebrauchen, um am Rhein oder tiefen Baggerseen auf Weite und schnell auf Tiefe zu kommen brauch ich Gewicht, Blei.



> Da habe ich aber noch nichts sonst vom Spinner, keinen Lack, keine Folien, keinen Verdünner, keinen Rotmarderhaarpinsel, keinen Glitter.


Bis auf den Marderpinsel ist schon seit Jahren alles in Massen vorhanden. 



> Und wer, der selbst baut, baut schon überwiegend primitive Spinner???


Ich! :q
Mit einer meiner Angelkarten hab ich die Möglichkeit an mehren hundert Kilometer Uferlänge zu fischen, glaubst du an unbekanten Strecken werfe ich meine besten Teile, die ich natürlich auch habe, ins Wasser. #d
Selbst an Gewässern die ich wie meine Westentasche kenne kommen primitive Spinner zum Einsatz, weil sie fangen!



> Ich für meinen Teil, arbeite auf Perfektion hin und strebe den superfängigen Spinner an, da geht primitiv eher gar nicht!


Perfekt laufen muss das Teil das ist schon genug Perfektion. 
Superfängige primitive Spinner hab ich genug. :vik:




> Bei mir wird geklotzt und nicht gekleckert, so dass man sich dann auch richtig in den Ar$ch beißt, wenn man den Spinner durch Hänger verloren hat.:q:vik:


In den Arsch beisen will ich mich nicht, schon garnicht bis zum Teil 10 mal am Tag wenn ich an einem unbekanten Gewässer unterwegs bin! 

Ich kann dich aber gut verstehen! #6
Nach etlichen Jahren Spinnerbau hab ich auch so meine Schätzchen, einige davon hat und wird auch keiner zusehen bekommen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



west1 schrieb:


> :q:q:q
> 
> Für was nen Sprengring? Ist nur rausgeschmissenes Geld. Bei mir werden die wenigsten Spinner so alt dass ich den Drilling wechseln müsste, falls doch mal hab ich genauso schnell die Spinnerteile auf ner neuen Achse...



Auf den Sprengring möchte ich nicht verzichten, denn er versetzt mich in die Lage, am Wasser, schnell den Drilling zu wechseln.
Das habe ich schon so manches mal gebraucht, denn wenn ein Spinner gut läuft, aber der Drilling nicht mehr fit ist(aufgebogen, stumpf etc.), dann will ich den wechseln können..
Ich will am Gewässer, wenn sie gerade gut beißen, keine Zeit verlieren, sonst ist z.B. der Barschschwarm weg.
Da kann ich es nicht gebrauchen, den Drilling zu schärfen oder den Spinner neu zu bauen, für mich wäre das nichts.



west1 schrieb:


> ...No name Drillinge müssen nicht unbedingt schlechter sein als einer mit Markennamen!...


Da ist zwar richtig, aber selten und es ist nicht einfach welche zu finden, auf deren Qualität man sich konstant verlassen kann, das ist schon bei Markendrillingen schwierig. Und wenn Noname- Sachen wie z.B. Drillinge wirklich gut sind, sind sie meist auch kaum billiger als Markendrillinge, denn Qualität hat einfach ihren Preis.
Zudem habe ich teures Lehrgeld bezahlt, weshalb ich nie wieder bei Schnur, Haken, Einhängern, Sprengringen, NoKnots etc. sparen will, denn es sind die absolut wichtigsten Teile beim Angeln. Bei einer Rolle kann man schonmal sparen, bei einer Rute sowieso, aber besser nicht an der Verbindung zum Fisch!





west1 schrieb:


> ...So leichtes Zeugs kann ich nicht gebrauchen, um am Rhein oder tiefen Baggerseen auf Weite und schnell auf Tiefe zu kommen brauch ich Gewicht, Blei....



Ja klar, du fischst damit auch unter total gegensetzlichen Bedingungen. Meine Gewässer sind eher ultraflach(1,2 - 3m an der tiefsten Stelle).





west1 schrieb:


> ...Perfekt laufen muss das Teil das ist schon genug Perfektion.
> Superfängige primitive Spinner hab ich genug. :vik:...



Wirklich kompliziert müssen sie nicht sein, zumindest nicht hinsichtlich der Menge der verbauten Teile, aber die Farbe/das Dekor ist neben dem guten Lauf mit das Wichtigste.
Mit 'nem schlicht silber belassenen Blatt, fange ich bei mir am Wasser bestenfalls 'nen Döbel oder 'nen Hecht, der 'nen schlechten Tag hat, die meiste Zeit eher nix.


----------



## Bulettenbär (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Wirklich kompliziert müssen sie nicht sein, zumindest nicht hinsichtlich der Menge der verbauten Teile, aber die Farbe/das Dekor ist neben dem guten Lauf mit das Wichtigste.
> Mit 'nem schlicht silber belassenen Blatt, fange ich bei mir am Wasser bestenfalls 'nen Döbel oder 'nen Hecht, der 'nen schlechten Tag hat, die meiste Zeit eher nix.


 
Damit das Chaos perfekt ist:

Ich fange an einem Äschenfluss in Schweden äusserst erfolgreich mit primitiven 2er Spinnern in Silber. 
Desweiteren hab ich noch ein Polderspinner-Modell welches ich euch noch nicht vorgestellt habe (Hole ich nach). Bestehend aus Colorado-Nickel-Blatt, keinem Achskörper aber einem Drilling mit roter Verzierung. 

Die beiden Modelle sind sehr einfach und günstig herzustellen. Beide male muss man nichts verändern. Sie fangen genau so wie sie sind ihre Fische. Und das sehr erfolgreich. 

Ich bastel oft Spinner direkt am Wasser zusammen (Bootssteg oder aufm Boot). Das macht am meisten Spass. Und darum geht es bei mir. SPASS und PROBIEREN und TESTEN|wavey:

Früher wollte ich noch sparen. Dieser Gedanke ist jetzt zweitrangig. Ich kaufe zwar fast ausschließlich Teile in 50er und 100er Gebinden damit es günstig ist. Doch bleiben immer viele Teile unbenutzt über. Die 100 Spinner die ich bis jetzt gebastelt habe hätte ich auch fertig kaufen können. Dafür habe ich noch Einzelteile über die bis weit in die Zukunft reichen.


----------



## west1 (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Auf den Sprengring möchte ich nicht verzichten, denn er versetzt mich in die Lage, am Wasser, schnell den Drilling zu wechseln.
> Das habe ich schon so manches mal gebraucht, denn wenn ein Spinner gut läuft, aber der Drilling nicht mehr fit ist(aufgebogen, stumpf etc.), dann will ich den wechseln können..
> Ich will am Gewässer, wenn sie gerade gut beißen, keine Zeit verlieren, sonst ist z.B. der Barschschwarm weg.
> Da kann ich es nicht gebrauchen, den Drilling zu schärfen oder den Spinner neu zu bauen, für mich wäre das nichts.



In so einem Fall hänge ich einfach einen neuen Spinner an die Schnur.
Von den besten primitiven befinden sich gut 50 Stück eher mehr in den Köderschachteln ....

Den Rest zu zitieren  spar ich mir jetzt mal. :q



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Ich bastel oft Spinner direkt am Wasser zusammen (Bootssteg oder aufm Boot). Das macht am meisten Spass. Und darum geht es bei mir. SPASS und PROBIEREN und TESTEN|wavey:


Björn, das hatte ich auch mal eine zeitlang gemacht, heute bastel ich daheim und angle  lieber in meiner kurzen Angelfreizeit.


----------



## Mendez (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Moin Leute,
weiß jemand zufällig wie die Spinnerblätter heißen, die bei Abu Garcia Reflex Spinnern eingesetzt werden? Ich suche die Blätter.

Danke


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Schau mal nach Ripple Blades, das dürften die sein.

Moment .... hier:

http://www.luremaking.com/catalogue/catalogue-index/catalogue-items/ripple_blades.htm


----------



## Mendez (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Cool danke. Muss aber woanders finden. Die haben einen Mindesbestellwert von 200$. So viel Blades brauche ich nicht. Aber zumindest weiß ich jetzt wie die Dinger heißen.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Mendez schrieb:


> Cool danke. Muss aber woanders finden. Die haben einen Mindesbestellwert von 200$. So viel Blades brauche ich nicht. Aber zumindest weiß ich jetzt wie die Dinger heißen.



Ach ja, vergessen ... dann schau bei lureparts.
Sind zwar auch 15$ Versand, dafür kosten die Blätter fast Nichts.
Also 100 Stück ~14€.

http://www.lureparts.com/spinner-blades/ripple-blades.php

PS: Ich bräuchte auch noch ein paar Kupferblätter


----------



## west1 (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> PS: Ich bräuchte auch noch ein paar Kupferblätter



http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/20-FLYING...tingGoods_FishingAcces_RL&hash=item5ae58e5a3a


----------



## Mendez (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

100 St., da bastle ich Spinner bis ich 94 bin.Wenn ich was finde, wo man weniger bestellen kann, poste ich es rein.
Servus

Mist alle sind am angeln nur ich muss arbeiten.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

@west
Aber nicht für den Preis... bezahl doch keine 7,50€ für 10 Kupferblätter ..... Messing und Silber hab ich reichlich.

@Mendez
Tja, aber der Preis is heiß, 14Cent pro Blatt inkl Versand....


----------



## west1 (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> @west
> Aber nicht für den Preis... bezahl doch keine 7,50€ für 10 Kupferblätter ..... Messing und Silber hab ich reichlich.



Ich hab für 60 Stück 15,57€ bezahlt macht pro Blatt 26 Cent.
Wenn du beim Kauf angibst dass du nur Kupfer willst, wirst du auch nur Kupfer bekommen.


----------



## diemai (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hallo ,  Gemeinde , 

Hier meine neuesten Kreationen ,......auf die Schnelle zusammengepappt , ......mit den Materialien , die da waren(12mm Messing-Rundmaterial , 0,5mm V2A-Blech , Metallicfäden und Leinenfäden aus'm Handarbeitsladen , diverse Perlen und Schrumpfschlauch) !

Hab' sie gestern abend in der Wanne getestet , alles tippi-toppi , .......laufen gut , die Köpfe drehen nicht mit und sie scheinen auch beim Absinken noch zu laufen .

Hab'  mir doch vorgenommen , diese Saison eine Meerforelle im Fluß zu fangen , ....dafür brauche ich Spinner , die etwas tiefer laufen , .........letztes WE hatte ich dort auf'n "Mörrum" zwar nur'n 59er Hecht , ...hab' obendrein den Spinner auch später noch in'n Baum gehängt#c , .......schneller Ersatz mußte her !

Werde jetzt wohl noch'n paar mehr Spinner mit diesen Messing-Gewichten bauen , allerdings mit länglicheren Blättern !

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Mendez (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Einfach nur genial deine Spinner. Wirklich. Solltes sie verkaufen und Moneten scheffeln.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



diemai schrieb:


> Hier meine neuesten Kreationen ,......auf die Schnelle zusamme!
> 
> Werde jetzt wohl noch'n paar mehr Spinner mit diesen Messing-Gewichten bauen , allerdings mit länglicheren Blättern !...



Mit länglicheren Blättern, die ja meist auch weniger gewölbt sind oder zumindest über eine größere Fläche, könntest du Glück haben, dass sich die Folie nicht so wölbt.
Ich habe mich bei meinen Spinnern jedenfalls darüber geärgert, vorallem weil unmittelbar nach dem Bekleben alles glatt war und dann erst nach dem Überlackieren und versiegeln mit Epoxidharz die Knitterfalten entstanden.
Rein von der Verarbeitung, Gestaltung, Design und konstruktionstechnisch schauen mir deine Spinner, wie gewohnt(D.M. eben), klasse aus.#6


----------



## Bulettenbär (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

@diemai: Schöne Idee mit den Köpfen!:m Sind dir super gelungen!

Ich komme zur Zeit zu Nichts. Bleikopfspinner stehen auch noch auf dem Plan. Habe auch extra lange spezielle Blätter wie bei dem Mörrum-Spinner ergattert. Komme aber mit dem Testen nicht weiter. Köpfe gieße ich aus Blei mit einer Fischkopfjig-Form in 10g. Ich wünschte ich hätte mehr Zeit#q


----------



## diemai (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten , Männer:m !

Habe soeben noch drei Stück mit länglichen Blättern aufgelegt , sind soweit schon vormontiert , muß nur noch die Blätter heut abend auf'fer Spätschicht hindengeln und morgen früh polieren .

Die Gewichte bei denen sind'n Tick leichter , da längliche Blätter sowieso nicht so viel Auftrieb generieren , ...hab' diesmal auch nur bunte Schlauchstücke auf die Hakenschenkel geschoben .

@ Mendez

Ich verkaufe keine Eigenbauköder , .......eben weil man damit keine Moneten scheffeln kann , ...der Aufwand ist im Verhältnis zum erzielbaren Preis viel zu hoch , denke ich .

Mit anderen Bastlern Köder tauschen tue ich jedoch gelegentlich .

@ sensitivfischer

Die Folie ist eben nicht gewölbt , weil ich sie sternförmig an den Rändern eingeschnitten hab' , ...so wirft sie keine Falten , ...vielleicht täuscht das auf den Bildern|kopfkrat.

Ansonsten mit Hologrammfolie arbeiten , ......die hat keine steife Schutzschicht wie normale Reflexfolien und kann zu einem gewissen Grad gedehnt werden und passt sich damit der gewölbten Oberfläche an , ......muß aber in jedem Fall lackiert werden .

@ Bullettenbär

Björn , ...ich habe ködertechnisch auch wenig gemacht über die letzten Wochen , .....brauche aber unbedingt 'na paar Bleikopfspinner#c !

Wenn du die Köpfe gießt , achte auf einen exentrischen Sitz der Spinnerachse , so das du ausreichend Kielgewicht erhältst , ...ich finde , es gibt kaum etwas Ärgerlicheres , als eine Bleikopfspinner , bei dem der Kopf mitdreht , ....gerade deshalb mag' ich die Dinger ja so  , ...null Schnurdrall ,..... kein Anti-Drall-Plättchen nötig !

                           Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## angler1996 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Diemai
ich komme etwas nach
und mach es kurz
#6

Die Weidenblattform ist m.E. immer einen Test wert.
Gruß A.


----------



## diemai (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hab' gestern noch drei Stück mit länglicheren Blättern gebaut , ...die Messing-Gewichte sind etwas kürzer , da diese Blätter nicht so viel Auftrieb generieren , .....die Gesamtlänge ist aber ungefähr diesselbe .

Hab' alle sechs Spinner heute intensiv gefischt , ...aber die Biester wollten absolut nicht , ...selbst an die Maden an den Feederruten meiner Frau ging kaum 'was 'ran .


Nur einmal wurde ein Spinner angestupst , ..ich vermute 'mal 'n unlustigen Barsch .

Einen dieser drei Neuen hätt' ich auch fast verloren , ...nur mit großen Aufwand und Wasser im Gummistiefel hab' ich ihn wieder vom Grund freibekommen !

Alle Spinner laufen topp , auch beim Absinken gegen die Strömung und im Stillwasser , .....laufen schön dicht am Grund des Flusses lang , ...irgendwann wird's damit sicher klappen#6 !

                             Gruß , diemai


----------



## Sensitivfischer (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



diemai schrieb:


> ...
> Alle Spinner laufen topp , auch beim Absinken gegen die Strömung und im Stillwasser , .....laufen schön dicht am Grund des Flusses lang , ...irgendwann wird's damit sicher klappen#6 !
> 
> Gruß , diemai



Der untere Spinner mit 1- 3 roten Querstreifen versehen, wäre bei mir am Fluß ein 1a- Hechtbringer, während der mittlere, so wie er ist, bestimmt Erfolg auf Zander bringen würde. Der obere Spinner würde vermutlich auf große Döbel und Rapfen laufen. => gefallen mir!#6

Von wem sind eigentlich deine Drillinge?


----------



## Lorenz (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Fürs erste garnicht mal so übel und teilweise schon entjungfert ...  

 Ups...da ist ja ein gekaufter zwischengeschlichen...


----------



## Bulettenbär (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

@Lorenz: Bei deinen Doppelblattspinnern solltest Du die Perlen zwischen den beiden Blättern entfernen und gegen etwas anderers wie z.B Klemmhülse ersetzten. Am besten ist es jedoch einen Knick oder eine Öse zu biegen so dass der Druck des ersten Blattes nicht auf den Einhänger des 2. Blattes drückt. Das 2. Blatt wird bei dir durch deine Montage gebremst.

Ansonsten sehen die Spinner natürlich gut aus


----------



## diemai (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

@ Lorenz

Tolle Konstruktionen , ....ich würde allerdings beschwerte Plastikwurm-Haken nehmen , .......so steht dann die Hakenspitze immer nach oben und dreht nicht mit ,.......hatte so ähnliche Spinner auch schon 'mal vor etlichen Jahren gebaut .

Ansonsten stimme ich Bulettenbär voll zu , .....wenn die beiden Blatt-Montagen aneinander reiben , läuft das hintere Blatt lange nicht so gut !

@ Sensitvfischer

Der untere Spinner auf meinem letzten Bild hat sich heute leider in die ewigen Jagdgründe begeben#q , ....bis zum nächsten WE wird Ersatz gebaut .

Beißen wollte auf KuKö heute wieder nix , meine Frau hatte nur'n paar Brassen an'ner Feeder und drei Platte auf Taui , .......hatte an einem meiner Spinner nur 'n guten Aland am Rücken zu fassen , hatte sich vor'm Kescher dann aber wieder verabschiedet#c!

Die Haken an den Spinnern sind VMC's , ......9650PS , .....X-stark , .....Größe 4 .

                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Tom (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Nabend zusammen,
wie bitte bekommt ihr die Wicklung unter den Ösen so gut hin?
Schlaufe um eine  Rundzange legen und mit lang überstehen Draht die Wicklung machen?

Sehen sehr gut aus! 

Gruß
Tom


----------



## aal60 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Da gibt es ein Wickelwerkzeug dafür. Es geht zwar auch mit der Rundzange, aber mit dem Werkzeug geht es einfacher. 











Ich hatte es mal bei Trigatti bestellt, die führen leider keine Spinner-Artikel mehr.


----------



## diemai (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Ich wickele meine Ösen um einen vertikal im Schraubstock eingespannten Nagel , ......einfach mit 'ner Flachspitzzange .

Gleichmäßiger werden sie , wenn man zuerst ein "Omega" in den Draht biegt und die Schenkel dann um den Nagel zusammendrückt und dann die Verschlußwicklungen mit der Zange 'rumzieht .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Tom (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Moin moin,
vielen Dank für die Erklärungen. 
Sobald es die Zeit zulässt, werde ich eure Tipps umsetzen. 

Gruß
Tom


----------



## diemai (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



dertomac schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> vielen Dank für die Erklärungen.
> Sobald es die Zeit zulässt, werde ich eure Tipps umsetzen.
> 
> ...


 
...............viel Glück dabei#6 !

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Lorenz (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Alles klar! Thx für die Anregungen!


----------



## Bulettenbär (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Die schönsten Ösen bekommt man mit einer Rundzange hin. Zur Hilfe nimmt man dann noch eine 2. Zange wie z.B. eine Telefonzange und alles wird schön.

Dieses billige Tool von Worth ist einfach nur Mist und eigent sich nur für dünne Drähte. Das Ding verschleisst recht schnell.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Na Mist is es nicht, aber halt nur bis 0,6er Edelstahl brauchbar.
Da ich aber zu 90% 0,8er nutze, kann ich es leider auch nicht brauchen. Wollte mir schon lange mal eins bauen .... aber naja, klappt auch so (oder irgendwann nen TwisTech leisten).


----------



## west1 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Dieses billige Tool von Worth ist einfach nur Mist und eigent sich nur für dünne Drähte. Das Ding verschleisst recht schnell.



Sehe ich genauso!

Hab auch noch so ein Teil irgendwo im Keller liegen, bei weichen 0,6 Draht ist es noch einigermaßen zugebrauchen für etwas besseren (härteren) 0,8 Draht ist das Teil Schrott, das Geld nicht wert!
Zwei Zangen reichen zum Ösen biegen vollkommen aus.

Dieter bin schon gespannt was so alles an deinen Top Spinnern #6 so hängen bleibt!


----------



## diemai (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



west1 schrieb:


> Dieter bin schon gespannt was so alles an deinen Top Spinnern #6 so hängen bleibt!


 
Ich auch , Hubert , ....ich auch!

Habe gestern auch ein noch kleineres Modell mit einem Kopf aus nur 8mm Messingrundmaterial in der Badewanne erfolgreich getestet , ....baue nachher davon noch drei Stück mehr .

                       Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



diemai schrieb:


> Ich auch , Hubert , ....ich auch!
> 
> Habe gestern auch ein noch kleineres Modell mit einem Kopf aus nur 8mm Messingrundmaterial in der Badewanne erfolgreich getestet , ....baue nachher davon noch drei Stück mehr .
> 
> Gruß , Dieter#h



Hey Dieter,

ich möchte nicht deine Wasserrechnung sehen, so oft wie Du die Wanne füllst:vik:

Gruß in den Norden,

Björn


----------



## diemai (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Hey Dieter,
> 
> ich möchte nicht deine Wasserrechnung sehen, so oft wie Du die Wanne füllst:vik:
> 
> ...


 
Ich verbinde das sowieso meistens immer mit einer körperlichen Grundreinigung !

                           Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## diemai (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hab' heute morgen noch 'mal kleinere Versionen gebaut , ...der Kopf hat hier nur 8mm Durchmesser .

Ein erster Prototyp(nicht dabei) hatte am Montag den Wannentest mit Bravour bestanden , .....der kleine Kopf drehte wider Erwarten nicht mit und der Spinner lief auch beim Durchsacken weiter .

Noch kleinere Blätterals diese kann ich aber nicht mehr herstellen , man muß sie zum Hämmern ja schließlich noch halten können , .......hatte einfach kein'n Bock , nur wegen 'n paar Spinnerblättern wieder irgendwo 'ne Bestellung zu tätigen .

Zum Größenvergleich einer der ersten , größeren Spinner dabei !

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hab' heut' morgen 'mal 'nen Bulger-Spinner zusammengesetzt , ....die Eigenbau-Blätter aus 0,5mm V2A(ca. 4,5cm lang) sind nach dem Polieren mit 'ner Lötlampe angelassen worden , .....sind jetzt schön dunkelblau .

Der Körper ist aus gewickeltem Kupferdraht , die Schürze sitzt auf einer kleinen Messinghülse mit Flansch('ne Poppniete geht aber auch dafür) , ....hab' ihn vorhin in der Wanne getestet , nach gut 30 cm fangen die Blätter an , verlässlich zu drehen , die Schürze onduliert dabei sogar nach vorne|bigeyes|kopfkrat , ...es muß direkt hinter den drehenden Blättern ein gewisser Unterdruck herrschen , ......sehr interessant !

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## John Carp(enter) (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

also ich muss echt sagen, dass ich zutiefst beeindruckt bin von Euren Werken. Hut ab. Fast alles, was ich hier gesehen habe, könnte man in ein Fachgeschäft hängen und ich würde es für das Werk von Profis halten und wahrscheinlich für aberwitzige Kohle kaufen  wirklich wahnsinn. Hab jetzt nicht alles komplett durchgelesen, aber haben vielleicht einige von Euch schonmal darüber nachgedacht, das als kleines Nebengeschäft laufen zu lassen? Lohnt wahrscheinlich nicht oder, denn rein optisch sieht das alles top professionel aus. Wirklich super :m


----------



## Sensitivfischer (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



John Carp(enter) schrieb:


> ...aber haben vielleicht einige von Euch schonmal darüber nachgedacht, das als kleines Nebengeschäft laufen zu lassen? Lohnt wahrscheinlich nicht oder, denn rein optisch sieht das alles top professionel aus. ...



Das ist es eben, es lohnt tendenziell nicht. Ich kenne weder die Leute, die die Wobbler jenseits der Zehn- Euro- Marke kaufen und auch keine die bereit sind für einen Spinner mehr als 3,20 Euro auszugeben.
Für einen meiner Mittelklasse- Spinner mit handgemaltem Dekor müsste ich min. 4,50 Euro verlangen. Wer zahlt die?
Als Beispiel der im Anhang.
So ein Spinner besteht aus ein paar Teilen mehr, als ein Standard- Mepps- Spinner und die Lackierung des Blattes macht richtig Arbeit(die keiner bezahlt).
Erst muss das Blatt gründlich angeschliffen werden, dann wird es komplett weiß lackiert.
Nach dem Trocknen kommt die Farbschicht, der erste Streifen neongrün, trocknen lassen, dann neongelb, trocknen lassen, dann neonorange trocknen lassen.
Zum Schluss kommt selbst angerührter Glitzerklarlack drauf => trocknen lassen und zum Schluss eine Schicht Epoxidharz.
Reine Arbeitszeit alles in allem, gut 30 Minuten, vom Warten zwischen den einzelnen Arbeitsschritten(Trocknung) ganz zu schweigen...


----------



## John Carp(enter) (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

klar. Dacht ich mir schon. Eigentlich aber echt schade. Würdest bei mir um die Ecke wohnen, würde ich aber schonmal sicher zu deinem "Kundenkreis" gehören. Ab und an vorbei schauen und eine Auswahl kaufen. Spinner Marke Eigenbau und dann nicht von geldgeilen Firmen gebaut, dass würde ich sicher unterstützen  Wohnt jemand hier bei mir in der Nähe, von Euch? 

PS: Sauber Poldi 1:0


----------



## Bulettenbär (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Habe gerade durch zuviel eine Videoanleitung zum Bau eines Flying Condom gefunden. Für Interessierte:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvqW-oVGxe0&feature=related


----------



## FakeFish (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für´s Teilen :m
Habe auch schon welche gebaut, mit Schrumpfschlauch
das hat mir aber nicht gefallen, weil erstens zu steif
und zweitens hat mir die Beschriftung auf dem Schlauch nicht gefallen#d

Gruß, Branko


----------



## Bulettenbär (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



FakeFish schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> vielen Dank für´s Teilen :m
> Habe auch schon welche gebaut, mit Schrumpfschlauch
> ...



Vernünftigen Schlauch müsste es doch sogar in der Meeresabteilung bei der Angeldomaene in Herne geben. Meine mal im Katalog welchen gesehen zu haben, mag mich aber auch irren. Bei mir war das Blei immer zu schwer..... werde aber wieder welche Bauen. Dir Körper sind ja im Vergleich zu den Messing-teilen richtig billig

Gruß

Nachtrag: Hmm, scheint evtl zu dünn zu sein. http://www.angel-domaene.de/Team-Deep-Sea-Supersoft-Lock-Schlauch-5JR--5543.html


----------



## FakeFish (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hallo,

habe gerade mal nachgesehen,
gibt es in 5mm in tiefschwarz, japanrot, fluogrün
und in 8mm in tiefschwarz, neongelb.
Muß ich mal ausprobieren, obwohl mir 8mm sehr klein erscheinen,
und erst recht 5mm; Aber für kleine Spinnerblätter vieleicht
genau richtig.|supergri

Gruß, Branko


----------



## diemai (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hallo , Gemeinde , 

Habe soeben 'mal drei Hechtspinner zusammengebaut , ....selbstgefertigte Colorado-Blätter aus Edelstahl(4,5cm lang) , Körper aus gewickeltem Kupferdraht und versehen mit sogenannten "Quickskirts" oder auch "E-Z Skirts" .

Ein Lauftest steht noch aus , aber ich gehe stark davon aus , das sie funzen werden .

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## angler1996 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Sie werden#6
Gruß A.


----------



## west1 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Sie werden#6
> Gruß A.



Denk ich auch! #6


----------



## diemai (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Danke , Männer , ......'mal sehen , wie sie sich so werfen , .......brauche etwas größere Spinner , die recht flach laufen aber sich gleichzeitig möglicht weit werfen lassen , .......ein kleines Paradoxon also|kopfkrat !

Der letzte "Bulger" ist wegen der zwei Blätter nicht gerade aerodynamisch , den kann man nicht sooo weit werfen , wie ich mir das für das herbstliche Fischen in der Hamburger Außenalster wünschen würde(möchte es dieses Jahr dort auch 'mal mit Spinner probieren) , ....weite Uferbereiche dort sind nur 30cm-60cm tief , ...bevor es weit draußen bis auf ca. 2,5 'runtergeht , .........und bei dem ganzen Kram , was da so drin'n liegt , bleiben sämtliche Köder gerne 'mal hängen .

                      Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

OFFTOPIC:

diemai: Wie wäre es mit einer Wathose?

Gruß


----------



## angler1996 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> OFFTOPIC:
> 
> diemai: Wie wäre es mit einer Wathose?
> 
> Gruß


 
Zum Werfen?:m

Diemai
probiere Inlineblätter:q statt der Hose

Gruß A.


----------



## diemai (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> OFFTOPIC:
> 
> diemai: Wie wäre es mit einer Wathose?
> 
> Gruß


 
Bin in Hamburg City immer mit'm Fahrrad und S-Bahn unterwegs , ......geht mit Wathose wohl schlecht :q!

Könnte wegen der ganzen Boote da auch gefährlich werden|bigeyes!

@ 996

...........hast recht , ....hab' ich garnicht 'dran gedacht , ....hab' so'ne Spinner noch irgendwo liegen , ......total vergessen , ........muß ich 'mal wieder 'rauskramen#c!

                                     Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

@ Diemai:

ist es nicht möglich eine Art Bleikopfspinner zu machen, dessen Kopf im Wasser nur langsam absinkt? Ähnlich wie die Schleppgewichte aus dem Forellenteichangeln, die über Wasser meinetwegen 20g, unter Wasser aber nur 5g wiegen?

Ich habe mich schon öfter gefragt, warum es so etwas nicht auf dem Markt gibt. Die Kombi "weite Werfen" und "langsam sinken" ist am Forellenteich ja auch möglich.


----------



## diemai (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

@ Ronny Kohlmann

Hab' ich auch noch vor , ........einfach so'n Messinggewicht wie bei den letzten Spinnern , aber ein Colorado-Blatt , ...solche Blätter generieren den meisten Auftrieb , .......auf so'ne Gummischürze muß dann wohl leider auch verzichtet werden .

Das Gewicht wird dann vorne auch noch angeschrägt , ...vielleicht bringt das ja auch noch 'was ?

Hab' mich aber vorhin schon wieder mit 'was Anderem beschäftigt , ...werd' ich gleich 'mal im "Besenstiel" posten , muß noch'n Foto schießen .

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



diemai schrieb:


> ....weite Uferbereiche dort sind nur 30cm-60cm tief , ...bevor es weit draußen bis auf ca. 2,5 'runtergeht , .........



Halte ich für nicht so gefährlich mit einer Wathose zu befischen, man muss noch nicht einmal schwimmen können;-)

Gruß


----------



## diemai (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Halte ich für nicht so gefährlich mit einer Wathose zu befischen, man muss noch nicht einmal schwimmen können;-)
> 
> Gruß


 

...............ich meine wegen des Bootsverkehrs:q!

                                Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## reticulatus (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hi Leute, 

hier mal ein paar Bilder der letzten Abende. 





Knapp 40Spinner in einer Größe von 2 oder 3-7, welche ich noch genauer aufsplittere. 
Hier ein paar kleinere Spinner, 





größere 





Spinner mit der Achse durch das Blatt 





mit Epoxyd und Glitter behandelt 





welche mit Klebefolie 

















und zu guter letzt, welche mit Gummiköderanhang. 

















Mal sehen, was als nächstes Tackle gebaut wird.


----------



## Palometta (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

absolut Top #6

Viel besser kann man das nicht machen .

Gruß
Palo


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Palometta schrieb:


> absolut Top #6
> 
> Viel besser kann man das nicht machen .
> 
> ...


 

Mensch Frank,#h

wer hat denn dich exhumiert, dachte schon, dich gibts 
nicht mehr. :m


----------



## diemai (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

@ reticulatus

...................eine tolle Auswahl , ....sehr variationsreich#6!

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



diemai schrieb:


> @ reticulatus
> 
> *...................eine tolle Auswahl , ....sehr variationsreich#6!*
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h


 


Ja, klasse gemacht.#6


----------



## reticulatus (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



> absolut Top #6
> 
> Viel besser kann man das nicht machen .
> 
> ...





> @ reticulatus
> 
> ...................eine tolle Auswahl , ....sehr variationsreich#6!
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h






> Ja, klasse gemacht.#6




Danke Jungs!!

Auf Grund verschiedener Zielfische und auch Angeltiefen muß oder sollte man auch viele Möglichkeiten ausschöpfen.

Allerdings benötige ich jetzt wieder Baumaterial, bevor ich weitere Exemplare bauen kann, unter anderem Perlen, Bleie und so weiter.
Da ich nur noch Spinnerblätter der Größe 0-3 habe, werde ich die noch verbauen.

@ Frank
Bekommst du die Spinnerblätterpakete wieder oder nicht?


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



reticulatus schrieb:


> Mal sehen, was als nächstes Tackle gebaut wird.



Sehr schöne Arbeit!
Wie wäre es mal mit Bleikopfspinnern? Die haben mMn nur Vorteile gegenüber den herkömmlichen Modellen.


----------



## reticulatus (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Arbeit!
> Wie wäre es mal mit Bleikopfspinnern? Die haben mMn nur Vorteile gegenüber den herkömmlichen Modellen.


Servus,

da ich vorschaltbare Bleiköpfe, bzw beschwerte Spinnstangen habe bräuchte ich sie nicht unbedingt, für diverse Abnehmer meiner Arbeiten wäre es aber mal eine Überlegung wert.

Die Spinner , welche man auf dem Foto sieht, sind zum Teil sehr schwer, da sie nicht nur Kupferkörper enthalten, sondern auch bebleit sind.

Da meine Köder an verschiedenen Gewässern eingesetzt werden, braucht man eben auch eine Menge Auswahl, weswegen ich sie lieber per abnehmbarem Bleikopf fische, als diesen direkt anzubauen.

Danke trotzdem für den Tipp.

Glaube, das nächste wird eine umgebaute große Holzbox , eigentlich mehr ein Koffer, in welche ich die Spinner unterbringen kann.


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



reticulatus schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> da ich vorschaltbare Bleiköpfe, bzw beschwerte Spinnstangen habe bräuchte ich sie nicht unbedingt, für diverse Abnehmer meiner Arbeiten wäre es aber mal eine Überlegung wert.
> 
> ...


 

Erspare dir doch die überflüssige Arbeit. Hier sind genug Leute, die überschüssiges Material dankbar abnehmen würden. :m


----------



## reticulatus (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Erspare dir doch die überflüssige Arbeit. Hier sind genug Leute, die überschüssiges Material dankbar abnehmen würden. :m


Als überflüssig sehe ich den Koffer nicht an, aber sowieso zu spät, da schon fertig!

Denn der Koffer war schon vorhanden, zwei Zwischenböden schnell aus Sperrholz gesägt, und zum Einhaken der Drillinge wurde einfache Trittschalldämmung verwendet, welche punktuell verklebt wurde und so immer wieder mal gewechselt werden kann, Abfallreste bekommt man immer wieder mal her.


Hmm, bisher hat sich niemand gemeldet oder ein Angebot gemacht, was er zahlen würde pro Stück, ab einem Dutzend gäbs dann Rabatt.


----------



## Schxxnwxld (1. August 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hallo,

ich verwende nur noch Holz für Spinner, Blinker und Wobbler.
Kommen die Köder naß in die Box trocknen sie und die Drillinge rosten nicht.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## reticulatus (5. August 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Heute gabs bei einer Fernsehstunde wieder ein paar Spinner, der Köderkoffer beginnt sich langsam aber sich zu füllen.
Unter dem Zwischenboden befinden sich noch welche.


----------



## Palometta (12. August 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

@reticulatus

Mensch ,das ist ja schon Serienproduktion !
Ich kenne das Gefühl wenn man nicht mehr aufhören kann :g

Ich habe noch ein Video für dich , wobei jedoch auch gezeigt wird wie und was alles schief gehen kann .
Ne , was haben wir schon darüber gelacht :vik: sicher ein wenig peinlich ist das schon wenn gerade im Film auf einer Messe so ziemlich alles schief geht , aber man muss auch dazu stehen nicht unfehlbar zu sein :g
Also hier der *Link zum Video* , ab 4:30 Minuten nimmt das Unglück seinen Lauf :vik:

Gruß
Palo


----------



## west1 (12. August 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Palometta schrieb:


> .... nimmt das Unglück seinen Lauf :vik:



Hats bei mir auch schon gegeben, was solls, #c das gehört dazu!


----------



## reticulatus (12. August 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Palometta schrieb:


> @reticulatus
> 
> Mensch ,das ist ja schon Serienproduktion !
> Ich kenne das Gefühl wenn man nicht mehr aufhören kann :g
> ...




Ja, das hatte ich auch schon so ähnlich, solche Tage oder Situationen hat wohl jeder Bastler mal.

Ja, die Bauerei ist wie eine Sucht, aber so kann man wenigstens die Zeit nach der Arbeit vor dem Fernseher auch noch produktiv und konstruktiv nutzen, ein toller Ausgleich zur Arbeit in der Gastronomie.


----------



## Bulettenbär (16. August 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Da ich gerade eine neue Serie Spinner auflegen will habe ich mich mal nach Wolle umgeschaut um den Drilling zu verzieren. Und siehe da, wir haben schon von Bondex eine super Anleitung. Damit diese nicht unter geht, hier ein Querverweis:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=191351&page=2

@Bondex: Vielen Dank


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hier mal mein Versuch eines Long Cast/Flying C Nachbaus aus alten Spinnern, Bleioliven und VA-Schweißdraht.

Wenn die den Lauftest bestehen gibts Farbe oder bunten Silikonüberzug (wenn ich ne Quelle dafür finde)...

Was würdet ihr an Lack nehmen? Ich hätte einfachen Dosensprühlack hier oder könnte bei meiner Freundin eventuell etwas Nagellack schnorren...  (2k Lack in so kleinen Mengen mischen lohnt nicht und ich weiß auch nicht, ob die angepeilten Farben vorhanden sind)


----------



## reticulatus (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Servus,

ein Kumpel benutzt für seine Flying-Condom-Nachbauten Schrumpfschläuche, die er über seinen Elektriker bezieht, natürlich in verschiedenen Durchmessern, sollten auch in der Bucht erhältlich sein.
Zuschneiden ist kein Thema, ebenso bereitet das Schrumpfen über einer Kerzenflamme keine Probleme.

Nagellack geht zur farblichen Gestaltung ebenso, wie Modellbaufarben oder Sprühautolacke, allerdings sollte man die Farbe dann zur besseren Haltbarkeit mit epoxyd oder ähnlichem überziehen.


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Schrumpfschlauch sollte dranzukommen sein. Werde ich mal versuchen. Danke!

Was haltet ihr alternativ von diesen länglichen Luftballons? Durchmesser müsste passen und wenn man den am oberen Ende fixiert sollte er auch halten.


----------



## diemai (29. November 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

............hier noch ein Shop , den ich eben im Web gefunden habe :

http://www.sdcustomdesigns.com/

                       Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## reticulatus (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hi Leute,

da das Wetter dementsprechend zum Basteln einlud, kramte ich natürlich  meine kürzlich bestellten Spinnerbauteile heraus und legte während einer  Fernsehsendung eine "kleine" Strecke an Spinnern hin, bzw an  "Spinnerrohlingen", auch gab es einen größeren Blinker.

Wie ich die Spinner noch weiter verziere oder bestücke weiß ich noch nicht genau, werde euch aber aquf dem Laufenden halten.


----------



## Dakarangus (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Woher bezieht ihr euren Draht für die achsen?

was ist hiermit:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/EDELSTAHLDRA...t_Angelsport_Köder_Futter&hash=item19d7100448


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Kannste nehmen, wobei der 0,8er für kleine Spinner schon recht heftig ist. Da reicht normalerweise 0,6er der auch wesentlich einfacher zu bearbeiten ist.


----------



## Dakarangus (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

reicht der 0,6er auch für größere Fische wie Hechte?


----------



## Franky (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Wenn Du mehr als nur eine Windung für Deine Ösen machst, ist der mehr als ausreichend dimensioniert. Brechen wird der mit Sicherheit nicht. Da bricht eher Deine (normal dimensionierte) Hauptschnur...


----------



## Bulettenbär (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> Woher bezieht ihr euren Draht für die achsen?
> 
> was ist hiermit:
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/EDELSTAHLDRAHT-V4A-VA-0-8-1-0-oder-1-2-MM-NIRO-DRAHT-/110982333512?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_K%C3%B6der_Futter&hash=item19d7100448



Dieser Händler ist sehr zuverlässig. Ansonsten Suche bemühen. Es müsste schon bei allen ebay-Händlern eingekauft worden sein.

Und ja, 0,6er bekommt kein Fisch kaputt. Für French bis #2 nehme ich den 0,6er Draht. Danach immer den maximalen Durchmesser der zum Clevis passt. Mag es nicht wenn die Spinner so schnell verbiegen.


----------



## Dakarangus (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Ich möchte mit dem Draht *Drachkowitsch-systeme bauen,* also ich möchte diese obere Bleikugel damit herstellen, aber nicht gebogen wie normal, sondern *eine "Achse" durch die Bleikugel ziehen und dann auf jeder Seite eine Öse machen*, die "Achse" ist dann etwa einen guten centimeter lang, welchen Draht würdet ihr nehmen, 0,6 oder 0,8?

Oder ist das egal, oder ist der 0,8mm deutlich schlechter zu verarbeiten?


----------



## angler1996 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

sauber gebogen und mit einigen Windungen pro Öse ist das Wurscht oder Fisch|kopfkrat
Gruß A.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Wobei der 0,6er wesentlich einfacher zu bearbeiten ist. Probier's einfach aus und nimm was dir mehr zusagt.


----------



## west1 (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Neuer Vorrat
http://img708.*ih.us/img708/4586/spinnerbaits5113.jpg


----------



## diemai (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

@ west1

...........oha , Hubert , .....jetzt willst du's aber wisssen :q , ......schöne Teile#6 , ....wo hast du die Fransen-Schürzen her , wenn ich fragen darf ?

Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



diemai schrieb:


> @ west1
> 
> ...........oha , Hubert , .....jetzt willst du's aber wisssen



Dieter ich hatte schon mal gesagt, ich hab euch noch lang nicht alles gezeigt....  :q

http://stores.ebay.de/This-and-That-Outpost?_trksid=p4340.l2563


----------



## diemai (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

@west1

..............danke , Hubert:m , .....ich hab' immer soviel Sachen im Kopf , ......kann unmöglich alles behalten#c#q!

Ist ja anscheinen echt'n günstiger Shop !

                  Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



diemai schrieb:


> Ist ja anscheinen echt'n günstiger Shop !
> 
> Gruß , Dieter#h


und schnell im liefern! #6


----------



## west1 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Die hab ich heute mal schnell zusammen gepfriemelt.

http://*ih.us/a/img201/5963/spinnermitaugendrilling.jpg


----------



## norwegian_sun (17. März 2013)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

petri zusammen#h

bin grad bissel am ausmisten, ich habe einige sone roten deckel von tabakdosen, woraus man flossen schneiden könnte. hat jemand interresse daran? fürn gelben sack sind die eigentlich zu schade.
wer welche braucht, einfach ne PN an mich.

gruß mirko#h


----------



## norwegian_sun (17. März 2013)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

sowas meine ich


----------



## lindenangler (28. März 2013)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Moin,
hab gestern und heute mal den ganzen Thread durchgelesen und bei den schönen Vorlagen richtig Lust bekommen auch meine Spinner in Zukuft selber zu basteln 
Dann vorhin bei Maro Sachen bestellt, nur Perlen und den Draht weggelassen, da ich dachte sowas bekommt man auch easy in der Stadt...
Denkste  Bei Hornbach und Obi bekommt man den 0,8mm Schweißdraht nur in kg Packungen ab 30 Euro und ich denke das sind ein paar Tausend Spinner zu viel. Die ebay Auktion vor 3 Seiten ist leider vorbei und der Anbiet hat auch keine neuen Angebote bezüglich Edelstahldrähte drin.
Nach Perlen werd ich wohl noch mal bei ebay oder Amazon gucken müssen, da gabs in der Stadt auch nichts günstiges...
Hat noch wer Empfehlungen, wo man die Sachen günstig bekommen könnte?


----------



## xnglxr 2000 (28. März 2013)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Find auch sie sehen gut aus . Aber mal erlich lohnt sich die Ganze Arbeit oder machst du es nur weils Fun macht ?
Aber mach weiter so. 

Gruß Jan


----------



## lindenangler (28. März 2013)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Naja hab Sachen für ca 35 Euro bestellt und damit kann ich dann ca 60 Spinner basteln.... Fehlen halt noch der Draht und die Perlen.
Mache es aber auch wegen dem Fun und dass ich mir dann meine Spinner selber zusammenstellen kann.


----------



## xnglxr 2000 (28. März 2013)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Auf die Dauer lohnt sich das ja richtig . Denn wo bekommt für ca. 0,80 Euro schon einen Spinner . Zudem machts sicher spaß und man kann seine eigenen Farbkollegtionen erstellen .
Gute Ideen die du schon umgesetzt hast . #6

Gruß Jan


----------



## west1 (28. März 2013)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



lindenangler schrieb:


> Die ebay Auktion vor 3 Seiten ist leider vorbei und der Anbiet hat auch keine neuen Angebote bezüglich Edelstahldrähte drin.
> Nach Perlen werd ich wohl noch mal bei ebay....



Edelstahldraht gibts bei Ebay noch genug und Perlen auch.


----------



## lindenangler (28. März 2013)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Ich hab den thread hier gestern auch erst gefunden und heute Sachen bestellt, also noch nichts gebastelt 
Ach und hacken hab ich in der Rechnung noch vergessen, da hab ich aber noch ein paar hier rumfliegen...

//edit:
Jo aber nur die 1kg Rollen...25m würden mir locker reichen 
Da bin ich mit Versand bei 16Euro, das 25m Angebot wären mit Versand nur so um die 6Euro gewesen...
Ich guck noch mal.


----------



## west1 (28. März 2013)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



lindenangler schrieb:


> //edit:
> Jo aber nur die 1kg Rollen...25m würden mir locker reichen


Ein Tipp! Such mal nach Edelstahldraht! #c


----------



## lindenangler (28. März 2013)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Grrr... got it...
Hab immer nach Edelstahl Schweißdraht geguckt


----------



## diemai (28. März 2013)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Wenn du Übersee-Auslandsbestellungen nicht scheust(wegen Steuern) und Luftfrachtkosten :

www.mooreslures.com

Draht würd ich aber wirklich aus der Bucht bestellen , ......dieses 0,8mm Zeugs auf Rollen ist mir aber zu weich und zu leicht biegsam , ich nehme lieber 1,0 mm Stangenware .

Aber Achtung , das deine Perlen und Einhängebügel auch zum Drahtdurchmesser passen , meistens klappt's zwar , aber bei ganz klitzekleinen Bauteilen und 1,0mm Draht könnte es Probleme geben .

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## lindenangler (28. März 2013)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Jetzt habe ich erstmal alles bestellt und das sollte dann erstmal für ein paar neue Spinner reichen 
Werd dann mal ein paar Bilder machen.


----------



## Palometta (29. März 2013)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



diemai schrieb:


> Wenn du Übersee-Auslandsbestellungen nicht scheust(wegen Steuern) und Luftfrachtkosten :
> 
> www.mooreslures.com
> 
> ...



Kann ich so auch bestätigen .
Der Draht von der Rolle ist einfach zu weich,man bekommt dadurch Spinner die bei der kleinsten Querbelastung verbiegen.
Dann kann man auch gleich die Chinaware kaufen 
Ich nehme für alle Spinner ab Größe 2 WIG-Schweißdraht in VA Qualität.Bei schweren Spinnern ( Muski Komponenten ) und groben Naturköderkomponenten nehme ich den selben Draht in 1,5 mm .Bei den schweren Armen für das Tiefseeangeln in Norwegen geht das dann bis zu 2 mm .....

WIG-Schweißdraht ist in Stangenware in jedem Laden für Schweißzubehör zu bekommen. Bekanntester Hersteller ist die Firma Würth .
Vorteil ist ein sehr fester Draht ,der auch sehr hohen Belastungen stand hält.

Bei den Spinnerkomponenten braucht man sich auch bei 1 mm Draht keine Sorgen zu machen das da etwas nicht passt.
Die Bügel passen ab Größe 4 ,Perlen haben eh fast immer einen Lochdurchmesser von 1,5mm ,die Spinnergewichte haben ebenfalls bei fast allen Herstellern einen Innendurchmesser ab 1,5mm.
Wichtig ist aber in erster Linie ,das der Bügel genug Spiel hat ,damit er leicht genug läuft.
Ebenfalls muss der Draht im Bereich des Bügels möglichst gerade sein.Daran scheitern oft die Billigprodukte der Industrie .Wenn der Draht sich in diesem Bereich verbiegt ist die ganze Dynamik dahin und der Spinner läuft wie ne Kuh auf drei Beinen|supergri.

Gruß
Palo


----------



## west1 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Palometta schrieb:


> Kann ich so auch bestätigen .
> Der Draht von der Rolle ist einfach zu weich,



Von welcher Rolle?


----------



## Palometta (29. März 2013)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



west1 schrieb:


> Von welcher Rolle?



Schweißdraht von der Rolle , welcher in erster Linie zum Schutzgasschweißen verwendet wird.
Ich hatte mich am Anfang auch großzügig damit eingedeckt...wurde aber alles wieder entsorgt.

Wie gesagt ,WIG-Schweißdraht als Stangenware ist optimal.

Gruß
Palo


----------



## west1 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Achso die Schweißdrahtrollen aus dem Baumarkt meinst du, ja die taugen nix.
Hatte vor etlichen Jahren mal welchen aus ner Schlosserwerkstatt, der war gut. Seit Jahren verwende ich aber nur noch Edelstahldraht von Ebay in verschiedenen stärken.


----------



## diemai (29. März 2013)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

......und auch Hände weg von den gefalteten Einghängebügeln aus dünnem Blech , .......die aus Messingrundmaterial mit geplätteten Enden sind wesentlich stabiler , .......hatte das bei ersterer Sorte , das sich diese gefalteten Bügel selbst bei kleineren Blättern alleine wegen der Fliehkraft des Spinnerblattes mit der Zeit zusammenbiegen .

                   Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Palometta (29. März 2013)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



west1 schrieb:


> Achso die Schweißdrahtrollen aus dem Baumarkt meinst du, ja die taugen nix.
> Hatte vor etlichen Jahren mal welchen aus ner Schlosserwerkstatt, der war gut. Seit Jahren verwende ich aber nur noch Edelstahldraht von Ebay in verschiedenen stärken.





wenn du damit klar kommst ,O.K.
Ich würde den nicht verwenden , das ist genau der den ich entsorgt habe.
Ich komme beruflich aus der Metallverarbeitung und kaufe so etwas nicht in Baumärkten.
Ich gehe zum Fachhandel  
Auch würde ich keinen 0,8mm Draht verwenden.
Aber wie gesagt ,wenn du damit klar kommst , Warum nicht ?

Gruß
Palo

Nachtrag:
versuche mal so eine Qualität ,Ich habe in etwa das Selbe Material


----------



## west1 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Danke aber ich bin mit dem Draht den ich verwende zufrieden.
0,8er verwende ich nur für kleinere, ich schrieb ja, " in verschiedenen stärken" !


----------



## Bulettenbär (29. März 2013)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Abend,

hier mein Senf zu den letzten beiden Punkten:

1. Bei kleinen Spinnerblättern wie French 00 bis 2 verwende ich immer die gefalteten Spinnerblattbügel (Folded Clevis). Es mag Einbildung sein, aber ich bin der Meinung die Blätter drehen sich schneller|kopfkrat. Ausserfrage steht natürlich die beschi....ene Haltbarkeit. Einmal die Tacklebox falsch zugemacht und der Bügel ist verdreht. 

2. Ich habe hier diversen Edelstahldraht in allen Stärken von lureparts.nl, bleigussformen.de und von 2 verschiedenen ebay-Händlern. Einer war mal etwas härter ansonsten gab es keine Unterschiede. Auch habe ich hier gute 1m Stücke Schweissdraht. Aber besser sind die nicht. Da ist kein Unterschied in der Verarbeitung. Und wer es nicht schafft sich den Draht von der Rolle gerade zu biegen, sollte das Spinnerbasteln gleich lassen |bla:

Schön das hier wieder Leben im Tröööt ist!

Gruß in die Runde

Björn


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (2. April 2013)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hi Mädels,

hat schon mal jmd. von euch mit drallfreien Spinnern herumprobiert? Ich habe ein bisschen herumgespielt und bin nicht recht zufrieden. Die Spinnerdrehen sich zwar nicht mehr um die eigene Achse, aber gute Wurfeigenschaften sind was anderes und die Dinger neigen leichter zum vertüddeln.

Ich dachte an Achsengewichte, deren Bohrung nicht in der Mitte ist (wie beim Caviar-Spinner von Savage Gear) oder solchen Gewichten als Bleikopf (wie beim Mörrum) oder transparenten "Flügeln" um die Spur zu halten.

Unten ist übrigens kein Anti-Drall-Spinner, sondern ein Spinner mit Sbiro-Körper als Weitenjäger für flache Gewässer. 

Ich besitze leider (noch) keine Profiausrüstung und die Teile sind aus Resten zusammen gebastelt, damit ich in der Schonzeit nicht wahnsinnig werde.


----------



## angler1996 (2. April 2013)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Ronny - die Teile sind doch super!
Profi-ausrüstung-in der Abnorm liegt ......|kopfkrat
Gruß A.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (2. April 2013)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Ich will mich nicht beschweren und sie sind zum Schleppfischen sicher prima, als Uferangler sehne ich mich aber nach drallfreien Spinnern die sich tüddelfrei werfen lassen.


----------



## west1 (3. April 2013)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hier ein paar drallfreie Spinner die sich tüddelfrei werfen lassen.

http://*ih.us/a/img207/8843/spinner41012.jpg


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (4. April 2013)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



west1 schrieb:


> Hier ein paar drallfreie Spinner die sich tüddelfrei werfen lassen.
> 
> http://*ih.us/a/img207/8843/spinner41012.jpg



Perfekt! Wo hast du die Bleiköpfe her?


----------



## diemai (4. April 2013)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

@ RonnyKohlmann

.........hier meine letzten Bleikopfkreationen(na ja , eigentlich Messingkopf#c) , ....hatte kein'n Bock , 'ne Form zu bauen und hatte das Zeugs noch 'rumliegen . 12mm Durchmesser bringt genug Gewicht , um zuverlässig das verdrallen zu verhindern  ......die Bohrung für den Vorderschaft muß natürlich so weit seitlich liegen wie möglich .

Je größer allerdings ein Spinnerblatt ist , desto mehr Fliehkräfte treten auf und desto leichter dreht ein Spinner mit , und je mehr Gegengewicht brauch es , um dieses zu verhindern .

http://www.tackleunderground.com/co...ery/image/10620-more-weight-forward-spinners/

Von "Jenzi"(Katalogseite 240)gibt's auch so Zusatzbleiköpfe , mit denen man jeden Spinner nachrüsten kann , ....habe etliche davon , der Draht ist recht dünn , aber für kleinere Spinner sind die OK .

http://www.jenzi.com/katalog.html

Hatte auch Experimente mit Doppelblatt-Bleikopfspinnern mit zwei gegenläufig drehenden Blättern gemacht(mit zentrischem Gewicht) , ...aber richtig gefischt habe ich die bisjetzt kaum , ....vor vielen Jahren kam ich auch 'mal auf die Idee , Spinner mit einem beschwerten "Wide Gap" Wurmhaken(für Gummiwürmer) zu versehen , die hatten dann einen Twister als Anhängsel , ....diese Modelle drehten auch nicht mit , allerdings stand die Hakenspitze unter ca. 45° seitlich weg , ...hatte die dann damals ziemlich schnell in der Elbe versenkt , ohne da jemals einen Biß 'drauf bekommen zu haben .

                     Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Wo hast du die Bleiköpfe her?



Selbst gegossen in einer umgebauten Jigkopfform.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (4. April 2013)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

@West: habe ich mir schon gedacht, selber gießen scheidet bei mir leider aus, schade.


@diemai: Die Köpfe aus dem Jenzi Hauptkatalog habe ich bereits. Ich gebe Dir recht: leider nur für kleine Spinner geeignet. Ich suche eine Möglichkeit Köder im Hechtformat drallfrei zu fischen. Erstaunlich, dass der Markt da so wenig hergibt.

Mit Twistern am Wide Gap habe ich bereits experimentiert, leider verehen sich größere Spinner noch immer. Ich könnte mal versuchen ggf mal Lötblei um den Haken zu wickeln...

Deine selbstgebauten Bleiköppe sehen super aus. Mangels Werkzeug bleibts auch für mich illusorisch. 

Dann werde ich mal tapfer weiter suchen...


----------



## angler1996 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Falls Du Dachdeckerblei hast, kannst Köpfe auch kneten und gegebenenfalls mit 2 K ankleben
Gruß A.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (4. April 2013)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Falls Du Dachdeckerblei hast, kannst Köpfe auch kneten und gegebenenfalls mit 2 K ankleben
> Gruß A.



Gute Idee! Da muss ich mal schauen wo ich sowas her bekomme (spart euch bitte "beim Dachdecker"  )


----------



## angler1996 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

ibaä freihaus:q


----------



## JoeMcEnroe (4. April 2013)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hallo Zusammen,

jetzt lese ich schon eine Weile mit bis ich es jetzt nicht mehr ausgehalten habe :q
Jetzt hab ich mich mal selbst versucht und aus alten Teilen die noch rumlagen was gebastelt....

Jetzt fehlt nur noch der Test.

MFG Joe


----------



## Bulettenbär (4. April 2013)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Für große Spinner hab ich mir aus Fischkopfform-Jigköpfen Vorschaltköpfe gegossen in 50 und 60 g. Damit kann ich mega fette Spinner schön Schleppen. Und fangen tun die auch ;-)

Bei besserem Wetter wird wieder gegossen.


----------



## Bulettenbär (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hier mal eine absolute Granate. Lässt sich schlecht werfen, jedoch sehr langsam führen. Geschleppt vom Ruderboot oder Kanu der Ausnahmeköder. Durch verändern der Bebleiung auch bei 3m zu fischen (Man kann auch Klemmbleie zusätzlich montieren und spontan reagieren). Mit einem Indiana-Blatt auch schneller zu führen z.B. schleppen vom Motorboot. Das Modell stammt ursprünglich aus Holland. Habe ich dort nem Profi abgeschaut und direkt nachgebaut. Fängt in Schweden vorm Krautfeld/Schilf wie Sau#h


----------



## wrdaniel (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Falls noch jemand Vorschaltköpfe sucht, die gibts auch bei Profi-Blinker. Zum direkt nutzen oder zum "ausschlachten". Wenn man sie vor einen zu leichten Spinner hängt, vertüddelt sich die Sache gerne mal beim werfen. Mann kann dann die Verbindung mit etwas Silikonschlauch überziehen, dann passiert das nicht mehr.


----------



## diemai (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Hier mal eine absolute Granate. Lässt sich schlecht werfen, jedoch sehr langsam führen. Geschleppt vom Ruderboot oder Kanu der Ausnahmeköder. Durch verändern der Bebleiung auch bei 3m zu fischen (Man kann auch Klemmbleie zusätzlich montieren und spontan reagieren). Mit einem Indiana-Blatt auch schneller zu führen z.B. schleppen vom Motorboot. Das Modell stammt ursprünglich aus Holland. Habe ich dort nem Profi abgeschaut und direkt nachgebaut. Fängt in Schweden vorm Krautfeld/Schilf wie Sau#h


 
Cooles Design , .....hatte Ähnliches schon vor ca. 15 Jahren gebaut , aber die Konstruktion nicht weiter vervollkommnet , ......einfach weil die Dinger sich nicht gut werfen ließen und vor allen Dingen nicht in meine damalige Ködertasche passten , .......sind dann wohl irgendwann unter der Kneifzange geendet |kopfkrat#c!

                            Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

JA. Ich war auch erst nicht angetan. Aber als ich damit soviel Fisch gefangen habe wurde es mein Liebling. Da das Teil keinen schweren Achskörper hat, sinkt auch auch nicht wirklich bei Spinnstopps. Ein langsames führen ist möglich. Wenn man dann Stop and Go fischt kommen Bisse ohne Ende.

Das Beste ist natürlich der primitive und günstige Bau. Ich kann es euch nur empfehlen.


----------



## diemai (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> JA. Ich war auch erst nicht angetan. Aber als ich damit soviel Fisch gefangen habe wurde es mein Liebling. Da das Teil keinen schweren Achskörper hat, sinkt auch auch nicht wirklich bei Spinnstopps. Ein langsames führen ist möglich. Wenn man dann Stop and Go fischt kommen Bisse ohne Ende.
> 
> Das Beste ist natürlich der primitive und günstige Bau. Ich kann es euch nur empfehlen.


 
Ich mag lieber Bleikopfspinner wegen der guten Wurfeigenschaften und besonders auch , weil sie die Schnur nicht verdrallen . 

Für Flüsse oder tiefe Kieskuhlen/Seen kein Problem , .......ich benötige aber z. B. für die Hamburger Außenalster auch Spinner , die sich vom Ufer aus superweit in tieferes Wasser werfen lassen und dabei trotzdem flach laufen , denn das Gewässer ist nur bis zu ca. 2,5 m tief(von sehr wenigen Ausnahmen abgesehen) mit recht flachen ausgedehnten Uferbereichen , wo auch gerne mal 'n Köder am Grund hängenbleibt .

Mir schweben da Bleikopfspinner vor , die mit einem oder sogar zwei(nebeneinander montierten , wie beim "Bulger"-Spinner) Coloradoblättern ausgestatted sind , ....da diese Blätter den stärksten Auftrieb generieren .

Einzel, -oder Doppelhaken mit nach oben weisenden Spitzen wären eine weitere Option , um allzuviele Abrisse zu vermeiden .

Müßte mir dann noch entsprechende Bauteile besorgen oder anfertigen , ......die Idee steht jedoch !

                     Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Bleiköpfe in Verbindung mit der Bulger-Bauart und großen Colorados benutze ich gerne beim Schleppen. Aber das gezeigte Modell verdrallt auch nicht die Schnur. Ist natürlich ein Polderspinner für flache Bereiche. Schade das er nicht in deine Gewässer passt. 

Gruß,

Björn


----------



## diemai (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Schade das er nicht in deine Gewässer passt.
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Björn


 
..............und auch nur schlecht in die Boxen meiner meist verwendeten Ködertasche#c:m!

                     Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hier mal 2 schöne Videos die ich gefunden habe. Es werden unter anderem auch das Spinnerblatt und der Aufhängebügel (Clevis) selbstgemacht:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3njfWMffSQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGZiKo5CZQ4

Auf seiner Seite findet ihr auch viele weitere Sachen zum Thema Wobbler/Spinnerbau: http://homeluremaking.blogspot.de/


----------



## diemai (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Hier mal 2 schöne Videos die ich gefunden habe. Es werden unter anderem auch das Spinnerblatt und der Aufhängebügel (Clevis) selbstgemacht:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3njfWMffSQ
> 
> ...


 

............die Videos kannte ich schon , ......aber die Blog-Links in Paul's Blog sind auch interessant , ...Danke , Björn !

                  Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (19. November 2014)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Um das Thema mal wieder aus dem Keller zu holen! |supergri

Mir gehen so langsam die Köder aus, wird Zeit dass der Winter kommt und ich Zeit hab neue zu bauen.

Hier noch ein paar Bilder von Altbeständen.

http://imagizer.*ih.us/a/img7/9134/wasp004.jpg  

http://imagizer.*ih.us/a/img560/8717/wasp005.jpg

und der Rohling nach dem ich die Gussform hergestellt hatte.

http://imagizer.*ih.us/a/img145/5523/homeasp.jpg


----------



## Mücke1978 (19. November 2014)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Boa.... Da hast du dir aber richtig mühe gegeben. Die sehen echt klasse aus .:m


----------



## BigDaddy68 (19. November 2014)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

super Arbeit


----------



## captn-ahab (20. November 2014)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

@ West1

Ich habe deine Seite schon unter die Favoriten gepackt, wirklich geile Sache!!
Die Anleitung zu denen ist aber noch nicht online,oder?


----------



## Hann. Münden (20. November 2014)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

@west1
Prima Arbeit #6


----------



## west1 (20. November 2014)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



captn-ahab schrieb:


> Die Anleitung zu denen ist aber noch nicht online,oder?



Ne ist sie nicht und sie kommt auch nicht genauso wie noch ein paar andere.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (21. November 2014)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Ich bin inzwischen ganz zufrieden mit meinen Versuchen drallfreie Spinner zu bauen.

Super sind die "DT Einhängeköpfe Fisch", die es z.B. für 70ct/Stück bei Angel Ussat gibt, da diese über rechtwinklig angeordnete Ösen verfügt. (Gewichte ab 10g)

Damit der Schwerpunkt möglichst unten bleibt ist es wichtig, den Bleikopf nicht einfach an den Spinner zu hängen, sondern für eine starre Verbindung zu sorgen, so dass er bei Zug nicht kippt. Also entweder die Drahtachse des Köders direkt um die Öse wickeln oder einhängen und mit einem Schrumpfschlauch sichern (etwas fummelig). So verhängt sich der Köder auch im Flug weniger. Die Einhängeköpfe einfach, wie wohl ursprünglich gedacht, vor den Köder zu hängen sorgte für unzufriedenstellende Ergebnisse.

Eine weitere Möglichkeit den Schwerpunkt des Spinners nach unten zu verlagen, um ein Verdrehen der Achse zu vermeiden, ist die Verwendung von Offsethaken. So entsteht automatisch ein Kiel. Noch stabiler wird die Geschichte, wenn bebleite Offsethaken (ich verwende einfach Lötblei) verwendet werden. Der Offsethaken kann dann mit allerlei Trailern geschmückt werden (Fransen, Twister, Softjerkbaits).

Der winzige unbeschwerte Ondex hat sich als wahre Fangmaschine entpuppt, die schon im Sinken dreht wie Blöde (dank unbeschwerter Achse und Bleikopf) und mit der ich zuverlässig Barsch, Döbel, Hecht und sogar einen Karpfen haken konnte (wovon mir letzter leider den Haken aufgebogen hat und entkommen konnte).


----------



## donak (24. November 2014)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Heute kam etwas Material zum basteln.

Das ist das Ergebnis, schön klein, sollte auch einem Barsch gefallen.


----------



## Angler_Martin (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hallo Bastler,

Wie kann ich die Blätter sinnvoll Bemalen? Wer hat Erfahrung? Wie beim Wobblerbau 3 Schichten Epoxi noch auftragen geht ja hier nicht. Das Spinnerblatt vorher anrauen und dann wirklich nur revelfarben??? das soll halten? Und zu dick dafr es ja auch nicht werden ....

Lg


----------



## diemai (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Angler_Martin schrieb:


> Hallo Bastler,
> 
> Wie kann ich die Blätter sinnvoll Bemalen? Wer hat Erfahrung? Wie beim Wobblerbau 3 Schichten Epoxi noch auftragen geht ja hier nicht. Das Spinnerblatt vorher anrauen und dann wirklich nur revelfarben??? das soll halten? Und zu dick dafr es ja auch nicht werden ....
> 
> Lg


 
 Habe meine selbstgebauten Blätter aus 0,5mm V2A Blech immer sandgestrahlt(mit 40er Leinen anschmirgeln geht auch) , mit Acrylgrund weiß grundiert und dann mit Revell-Farben bemalt , schließlich 1 X mit Epoxy lackiert .

 Wie es mit gekauften , vernickelten Blättern aussieht , weiß ich nicht , auf puren Messing-, oder Kupferblättern müßte es aber auch funzen , ........die Haltbarkeit der Farben ist recht gut , vorausgesetzt , man entfettet die Blätter vor'm Grundieren gut(mit Spirituslappen abrubbeln).

 Künstlerische und detailierte Farbdesigns kann man sich schenken , da diese beim Rotieren des Blattes sowieso verschwimmen , ...ein bis zwei Grundtöne und dann Querstreifen oder Punkte d'rauf und gut ist , .......die Innenseiten der Eigenbau-Blätter habe ich immer poliert , nur die Außenseiten bemalt .

 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Ihr könnnt jetzt für kleines Geld schöne große Spinner basteln. Pro rot lackiertem Blatt inkl Aufhänger (Clevis) etwa 30 cent. Das ist mehr als geschenkt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6

http://www.angel-domaene.de/advance...&specialsOnly=0&minimumPrice=0&maximumPrice=4


----------



## Angler_Martin (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Danke Diemai! werd das mal so probieren.!


----------



## Purist (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Vernickelte Blätter kann man mit Enamel oder Acrylfarben bepinseln (Modellbaubedarf). Damit die Farbe dauerhaft hält muss nach dem trocknen eine Schicht passender glänzender Klarlack drauf. Epoxy ist dabei kein Muss, der muss sich nur mit der Farbe vertragen. Meine letzten Spinner habe ich mit Acryl bemalt und anschließend 1k autoklarlack drübergezogen, die Farbe hält besser als von jedem Spinner den man kaufen kann.


----------



## Bulettenbär (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Purist schrieb:


> Vernickelte Blätter kann man mit Enamel oder Acrylfarben bepinseln (Modellbaubedarf). Damit die Farbe dauerhaft hält muss nach dem trocknen eine Schicht passender glänzender Klarlack drauf. Epoxy ist dabei kein Muss, der muss sich nur mit der Farbe vertragen. Meine letzten Spinner habe ich mit Acryl bemalt und anschließend 1k autoklarlack drübergezogen, die Farbe hält besser als von jedem Spinner den man kaufen kann.



Interessant. Bei mir ging die Farbe trotz anschleifen und grundieren wieder sehr schnell ab. Das nächste mal kommt bei mir ein anderer 1K-lack drüber oder tatsächlich mal Epoxy


----------



## Sensitivfischer (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Ich machs mir noch einfacher und bemale meine Spinner mit Nagellack aus'm DM- Drogeriemarkt.
Den gibt's in unerschöpflich vielen Farben, mit und ohne Glitter, man kann am Wasser nachbessern, ausbessern oder umlackieren.
Mit der Haltbarkeit habe ich da auch kaum Probleme, kommt eine Schicht transparenter Zaponlack drauf => fertig.
Wenn mal Farbe abgeht, dann dass ein Stück am Rande vom Spinnerblatt abplatzt, z.B. bei Kontakt mit Grundsediment, Kiesel im Bach etc...


----------



## Schugga (6. August 2015)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hallo, Ihr Bastelkönige #h

Ich habe jetzt NICHT den ganzen Thread durchgelesen, um eine Antwort auf meine folgende Frage zu finden (ich hoffe, Ihr verzeiht mir...und sorry für eine "Frauen"fragen  ich hab's nicht so mit Physik....):

Wie kann ich gekaufte Spinnern schwerer machen?
Kann man das überhaupt?
Kann man irgendwo eine Bleikugel dranklemmen/-kleben?
Wenn ja: wo? An der Stange? An den Hakenschenkeln?

Kleine Spinner (Hakengröße 1, 2 oder 3) sind ja meist leider nicht so schwer (2, 3 oder 4 gr.) und ich hätte die gerne schwerer, damit ich die ein bisschen weiter werfen kann.

Vielleicht hat das ja schonmal jemand gemacht und hat Ideen oder Tipps für mich |rolleyes

Gerne könnt Ihr mich auch aufklären, wenn das völliger Quatsch ist, was ich da vorhabe :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. August 2015)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Ist gar kein Quatsch.
Einmal könnte man den Spinner aufmachen, also den silbernen Stahldraht mit den beiden Ösen, und da eine Bleiolive anstelle Messing draufstecken. Gibt sowas auch fertig.

Oder man arbeitet mit dem Vorschaltbleikopf, so in der Art:
http://www.angelwiki-sh.de/_media/bleikopfspinner.jpg?w=&h=&cache=cache
gibts fertig, aber auch zum Einhängen vor normale Spinner.


----------



## schlotterschätt (6. August 2015)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Nix Quatsch ! Kiek mal unter Vorschaltbleie für Spinner. Da sind jede Menge Möglichkeiten aufgeführt.
Notfalls kann man die Dinger auch leicht selbst basteln.

https://www.google.de/search?q=vorschaltblei+f%C3%BCr+spinner&biw=1280&bih=675&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAmoVChMIwNGFuuuUxwIVR5QsCh2RkQ22


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. August 2015)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Ich machs mir noch einfacher und bemale meine Spinner mit Nagellack aus'm DM- Drogeriemarkt.


Ich nagerle auch.  Immer lustig beim Einkaufen ... 

Am besten ist die gute Farbauswahl glitter perlmutt und so 
Leider stinken viele davon sehr lange, muss man gut lange auslüften lassen, sonst beißt niemand rein. So wie heute in der Mittagssonne. 

Kann gar nicht recht glauben, dass sich welche das live auf die Nägel pinseln und den Dunst ertragen. |rolleyes


----------



## Schugga (6. August 2015)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Ah, cool! DANKE!!


----------



## PirschHirsch (6. August 2015)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Bevor ich hier auch den ganzen Thread durchflöhe (vielleicht steht das ja schon irgendwo, dann sorry):

Taugt dieses Spinnerachsen-Biegetool von Profiblinker was?

Das hier:

http://www.hwangelshop.de/de/Profi-Blinker-Zubehoer/Zubehoer/Profi-Blinker-Spinner-Montagegeraet

Weiß jemand eventuell, welche maximalen Drahtstärken das packt? Welsspinnerachsentauglich (= 1,1 bis 1,3 mm Edelstahldraht)?


----------



## Seele (6. August 2015)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Bevor ich hier auch den ganzen Thread durchflöhe (vielleicht steht das ja schon irgendwo, dann sorry):
> 
> Taugt dieses Spinnerachsen-Biegetool von Profiblinker was?
> 
> ...



Ich kenn das Ding nicht, aber mit meiner Biegemaschine muss ich bei 1.2mm ganz schön ran klotzen (richtiger Draht vorrausgesetzt). Also ich vermute da wird bei 0,8mm rum sein. Aber am Besten gehen immer noch 2 Rundzangen für wenige Ösen. Wenn du Nur 20 oder 30 Spinner machst funzt das mit ein bisschen Übung einwandfrei. Nutze ich teilweise immer noch.


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. August 2015)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Schugga schrieb:


> Wie kann ich gekaufte Spinnern schwerer machen?
> Kann man das überhaupt?



Hi Schnuggi, ich benutze die hier:

http://www.camo-tackle.de/Cannelle-Rundblei-mit-Agraffe

Durch die exzentrische Aufhängung verhindern die auch gleich zuverlässig Schnurdrall.#6


----------



## diemai (6. August 2015)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

@ Schugga

Ich würde auch zu Vorschaltbleien raten , ...ein Eigenbau mit mehr Gewicht auf der Achse hinter dem Blatt könnte u. U. nicht gut laufen , da das erhöhte Gewicht den Spinner hinten zu sehr 'runterzieht , die Spinnerachse kommt so beim Einholen nicht mehr als eine quasi "Verlängerung "der ziehenden Schnur zu liegen und das Spinnerblatt wird daher nicht mehr richtig angeströmt .

Das Ganze resultiert dann in Aussetzer und/oder die Notwendigkeit , schneller einzukurbeln , damit der Spinner noch ordentlich dreht .

Bei Vorschaltbleien darauf achten , das die Drahtöse des Bleies direkt mit der Einhängeöse des Spinners verbunden werden kann , .....ein Springring oder gar ein Karabinerwirbel dazwischen generiert viel zu viel Spiel zwischen Bleigewicht und Spinner , denn beim Wurf fliegt der schwere Bleikopf meistens immer voran und der Spinnerverhängt sich mit'm Drilling in der vorderen Drahtachse des Gewichtes oder im Vorfach ,...das passiert so oft , das das Angeln damit absolut keinen Spaß mehr macht .

Selbst bei der Öse-in-Öse-Verbindung passiert das , hält sich aber in Grenzen , wenn man den Wurf kurz vor'm Aufschlag abbremst , so das sich der Spinner strecken kann .

Einen funktionellen Bleikopfspinner-Eigenbau in solchen kleinen Größen stellt man am Besten(Einfachsten) her , indem man sich sogenannte "Bullet Weights" aus'm Angelladen besorgt(die Dinger für's Carolina,-und Texas-Rig) .

Die haben einen ausgehöhlten Boden und mit einer entsprechend kleinen Öse , die in dann in die Spinneröse greift , hat der Spinnerhaken kaum eine Chance , beim Wurf in's Vorfach zu geraten , der Spinnerschaft bleibt dann nämlich irgendwo am Rand des hohlen Blei-Bodens hängen und schwingt nicht weiter nach vorne herum .

Die Crux dabei ist , das man für die Bleikopfachse relativ dünnen Draht braucht , da der Draht doppelt durch die recht enge Bohrung des Bullet Weights geführt wird , vorne an der Spitze wird er dann nach Montage de Spinners abgeknickt , um die Verbindung permanent zu verschließen .

Der alte DAM Bleikopfspinner ist nach diesem Prinzip konstruiert, wenngleich der Spinner auf meinem Foto in Post Nr. 6 eine viel zu große Öse hat , die das Umschlagen des hinteren Teiles nach vorne nicht verhindern kann :

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=209045

Eigenbau ist , wie so oft , besser !

Viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## angler1996 (6. August 2015)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hallo Diemai|wavey:, lange nicht gelesen:q

 Kann Dir nur Zustimmen, zu viel Blei hinten ist problematisch .
 Besser sind Vorschaltbleie wie beschrieben
 Gruß A.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (6. August 2015)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Taugt dieses Spinnerachsen-Biegetool von Profiblinker was?



Hab das gleiche, ist in den USA sehr verbreitet. Leider macht damit mehr als 0,8 keinen Spass bzw. zerlegt es dir dann das Ding. Und so wie beschrieben klappt das auch nicht, da müsste man schon ne neue Achse nehmen.

http://luremaking.com/catalogue/cat...e-items/tools/hand_held_wire_forming_tool.htm

Das wäre interessant, aber hier nirgends zu bekommen:
http://lurepartsonline.com/Online-Store/Wire-Forming-Tools/Boggs-TackleMaker.html

Da bekommst du so ziemlich alles was das Herz begehrt, so einen Laden gibt es hierzulande leider nicht
http://www.luremaking.com/catalogue/index.htm


----------



## PirschHirsch (7. August 2015)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Yeah Dschungs, vielen Dank für die Ausführungen!

Dann lass ich die Finger von dem PB-Teil - wenns nicht auch problemlos für krassen Wallerspinnerdraht taugt, kann ichs nicht brauchen.

Abgesehen davon: Offenbar ein ziemlich starker Unterschied zwischen den Dollar- und Teuro-Beträgen für dasselbe Ding...

Cool, dass einem hier (bzw. im Board allgemein) immer wieder kompetent beim Geldsparen bzw. Gruscht-Nichtkaufen geholfen wird.


----------



## Schugga (7. August 2015)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Hi Schnuggi, ich benutze die hier:
> 
> http://www.camo-tackle.de/Cannelle-Rundblei-mit-Agraffe
> 
> Durch die exzentrische Aufhängung verhindern die auch gleich zuverlässig Schnurdrall.#6


 
Da hak ich dann einfach hinten den Spinner ein?


----------



## Angler9999 (7. August 2015)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Ja,

Je nach Gewässer und Beschaffenheit kannst du auch ein Laufblei oder Sbiro etwa 1-2m vorschalten.

Da geht der Spinner nicht so tief hinterher. Bei etwas Kraut auf dem Grund z.B.
Da kann man auch kleine Gummis hinterher führen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. August 2015)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Schugga schrieb:


> Da hak ich dann einfach hinten den Spinner ein?



Jupp.:m
Vorn das Vorfach und hinten den Spinner ran. Gibts in verschiedenen Gewichten die Dinger, je nach dem wieviel WG du brauchst und wie tief der Spinner laufen soll(abhängig natürlich auch von der Einholgeschwindigkeit).#6


----------



## warius2010 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hallo Freunde der Eigenbau-Spinner,  
nach längerem mitlesen habe ich es nun endlich auch geschafft und mir Anfang der Woche diverse Materialien für meine ersten eigenen Spinner geordert.  

Somit habe ich eben mal die ersten Rohlinge fertiggestellt. Soweit noch ohne Drilling und ohne spezielles Dekor. Gewinnen zwar keinen Schönheitswettbewerb, aber das wird noch 

Fluted Gr. 4 und insg. 11g - Indiana Gr. 5 und insg. 9g - French Gr. 3 und insg. 7g. Draht ist 1mm V4a.

Interessant auch, wie sich die Blattgrößenangaben unterscheiden im Bezug zur realen Größe des Blattes. 

Für ganz kleine Spinner finde ich den Draht etwas zu dick. Ich denke, da werde ich auf 0,8 runtergehen. 
Mit Rund- und Spitzzange braucht es sowieso etwas Übung bis die Ösen gut werden |rolleyes


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Schöne Arbeit ... werde ich während der Schonzeit mal mit anfangen


----------



## Bulettenbär (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



warius2010 schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde der Eigenbau-Spinner,
> nach längerem mitlesen habe ich es nun endlich auch geschafft und mir Anfang der Woche diverse Materialien für meine ersten eigenen Spinner geordert.
> 
> Somit habe ich eben mal die ersten Rohlinge fertiggestellt. Soweit noch ohne Drilling und ohne spezielles Dekor. Gewinnen zwar keinen Schönheitswettbewerb, aber das wird noch
> ...



Bitte erst einen Lauftest machen bevor du noch mehr von der Art baust. Die werden meines Erachtens sehr arschlastig laufen und dadurch nicht so toll wie sie könnten|wavey:


----------



## diemai (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Bitte erst einen Lauftest machen bevor du noch mehr von der Art baust. Die werden meines Erachtens sehr arschlastig laufen und dadurch nicht so toll wie sie könnten|wavey:



 .....................das sehe ich genauso , ......schwanzlastig ist zwar gut zu werfen ,.....läuft aber nicht optimal bis garnicht , da die Spinnerachse in der Richtung signifikant von der Richtung des Schnurzuges abweicht und daher das Blatt nicht optimal angeströmt wird , ......habe ich schon alles hinter mir !

 Gruß, Dieter#h


----------



## warius2010 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Erstmal vielen Dank für eure Tipps und Hinweise! :m

Ich habe jetzt etwa 8 Spinner fertig, in verschiedenen Ausführungen - auch mit unterschiedlicher Positionierung des Bleigewichts sowie z.T. mit Kupferkörper. 
Jeder Spinner hat ein anderes Blättchen. Einen Spinner habe ich als Tandem gebaut.
Zudem habe ich zum Teil Farbe und Folie aufgebracht sowie Drillinge zu "Bucktails" gemacht. 

Das Ganze werde ich voraussichtlich dieses Wochenende mal ausgiebig testen. Dann weiß ich wie ich mit dem Bauen weitermachen werde. 
Vor allem werde ich auf Wurfeigenschaften, Laufverhalten, Absinkverhalten, Haltbarkeit (insb. Farbe) achten. 

Was gibt es sonst noch, worauf man bei einem ersten Test besonders achten sollte? |kopfkrat


----------



## diemai (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

@ warius2010

Nix weiter , ...einfach testen , .....ansonsten darauf achten , das der Einhängebügel groß genug ist , so das die Spitze des Blattes beim Rotieren nicht an die Achse stoßen kann , .....ansonsten demontiere und die Bohrung durch das Blatt etwas erweitern(kostet dann leider eine neue Spinnerachse) , .........von gefalteten Einhängebügeln aus Blech rate ich ab , die sind nicht sehr stabil und ziehen sich unter der Fliehkraft eines größeren Blattes gerne 'mal zusammen , .....die solideren Bügel aus Messing-Rundmaterial gefertigt , sind viel stabiler .

Ich ordne die Perlen-Garnitur unter dem Einhänger auch gerne so an , das das Blatt möglichst schon etwas vom Körper absteht(funzt bei French Blades am Besten , da sie unter derBohrung noch 'ne kleine plane Fläche haben , .......direkt unter'm Bügel 'ne 2,5 oder 3,0mm Perle, dann eine 6,0mm Perle) .

Wenn du spezielle Abstands-Scheiben verwendest ,geht's natürlich noch besser .

Bei tief gewölbten , z. B. Colorado Blades geht das nicht so gut , ......das Ganze hat den Sinn , das das Blatt von vornherein besser angeströmt wird und damit schneller "anspringt" , .........bei Colorados hab' ich damit manchmal Probleme .

Ansonsten sollte man die Blätter nach Einsatzbereich auswählen , ...längliche , schmale Blätter generieren weniger Auftrieb und solche Spinner laufen damit tiefer und sind auch besser für Strömung geeignet(Willowleaf Blades , Swing Blades und Inline Blades) , .......mehr runde Blätter wie Indiana Blades und besonders Colorado Blades lassen einen Spinner schnell hochkommen und sind somit eher für flache Gewässerabschnitte prädestiniert .

Schmale Blätter laufen enger am Schaft/Körper, während rundere Blätter viel weiter abstehen , .....letztere generieren auch viel mehr Vibrationen und Zug-Widerstand in der Rute .

Das goldene Zwischending sind die fast allseits verbauten French Blades ,........mit denen hat man auch am wenigsten Probleme , ...jedenfalls nach meiner über 25jährigen Erfahrung im Spinnerbau , .......und wenn's ein längliches Blatt sein soll , würde ich ein Swing Blade immer dem Willowleaf Blade vorziehen .

Inline Blades sind auch recht idiotensicher , sind aber ziemlich teuer , ...da sie aus dickerem Blech gestanzt sind , und auch einen etwas schweren Körper vertragen , sind sie gut für schwerere , tiefer laufende Spinner ,auch für die Strömung geeignet .

Viel Glück beim Testen , ...Gruß , diemai#h

 PS : Bei Tandem-Spinnern würde ich durch einen kleinen Knick oder einen kleinen Kringel in der Achse die vordere von der hinteren Garnitur trennen ,....ansonsten drückt das vordere Blatt auf den hinteren Einhängebügel und es entsteht unnötige Reibung , die die Rotation der Blätter minimiert , ........eine Tatsache , die bei kommerziellen Tandems meistens nicht beachtet wird(die wollen damit ja nur Geld verdienen und keine Fische fangen , .......wir Bastler sehen das ja etwas anders !) .

 Logischerweise muß das vordere Blatt auch kleiner sein als das Hintere , sonst wird das hintere Blatt nicht genügend angeströmt und dreht auch nicht richtig .


----------



## west1 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hab schon lange nicht mehr so viel von dir gelesen, Dieter! #6
Ist dir langweilig, sind die Gewässer schon zugefroren oder bist du gar krank?

Ich brauche zwar deine Tipps zweck Spinnerbau nicht wirklich.... sage aber trotzdem mal Danke für deine Beiträge hier.#6#6#6
Macht ja sonst keiner! #q
Gruß aus Baden Hubert #h


----------



## diemai (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

@ west1

 Moin, Hubert , 

 Mir geht's z.Zt. wirklich nicht so prickelnd , habe meine demente Tante und meine alte Mutter an der Backe , das ist mental doch etwas belastend für meine Frau und mich , ....daher fehlt mir oft die Lust , im Web noch groß was zumachen !

 Aber ab und zu überkommt es mich dann doch wieder!

 Beste Grüße aus'm Norden , Dieter#h


----------



## warius2010 (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hallo zusammen!

Von meiner Stelle natürlich auch nochmal vielen Dank für deinen ausführlichen Beitrag, diemai! Habe die Tips zum Teil auch direkt beim Bau umgesetzt 

Am Wochenende hatte ich die Chance die Spinner in zwei kurzen Tests auf ihre Eigenschaften hin zu überprüfen. Grundsätzlich laufen bis auf wenige Ausnahmen alle Spinner, was mich schonmal beruhigt |supergri
Dazu werde ich aber die kommenden Tage nochmal etwas ausführlicher ein paar Zeilen schreiben, da mir aktuell die Zeit fehlt.

Grüße aus Nord-NRW


----------



## diemai (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



warius2010 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Von meiner Stelle natürlich auch nochmal vielen Dank für deinen ausführlichen Beitrag, diemai! Habe die Tips zum Teil auch direkt beim Bau umgesetzt
> 
> ...


 
 ...............gern geschehen , .....bin gespannt, von deinen Erfahrungen zu hören , ......viel Glück beim weiteren Testen , ..Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## panfu (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hallo,
baut niemand mehr welche?ist ziemlich ruhig hier geworden.....


----------



## west1 (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Schade das hier nix mehr geht, mal gucken ob man das Thema Spinner bauen wieder beleben kann oder ob es wieder im Keller verschwindet!

Hier mal meine neusten mit 20g. und 25g. köpfen.


----------



## west1 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Anscheinend baut sich keiner seine Spinner mehr selber seit man sie bei Ali nachgeschmissen bekommt. #c

hab noch ein paar


----------



## magut (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

bei ali gekauft oder selbst gebaut |supergri|supergri

musste sein sorry--echt tolle Teile#6  hast für die Bleiköpfe eine Gußform oder kaufst die fertig??
l.G.
Mario


----------



## west1 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Beim Ali kauf ich nur Zutaten 

Für die Köpfe hab ich Gussformen, Das rote in der Form ist Fimo.


----------



## Berater (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Wozu die Dinger selber machen. Kann man nun doch in jeder Form,Farbe und Gewicht kaufen.


----------



## magut (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

ooohh sieht aus wie eine Form von Michaels shop:m   ein wenig umgebaut -- super gemacht !
l.G.
Mario


----------



## west1 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Berater schrieb:


> Wozu die Dinger selber machen.



Weil ichs kann und mir meine Fische zu fast 100% mit Eigenbauködern fange. :q


----------



## bombe20 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

@west1
wären spinnerbaits auch als forellenköder geeignet? der fluß (werra, thüringen), an dem ich auf forelle fische ist ab dem späten frühjahr meist sehr verkrautet. wenn ja, welche größe kannst du empfehlen, welches gewicht, blattform und welche hakengröße?
ach ja, und wonach sucht man die röckchenfarbe aus?


----------



## thanatos (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



Berater schrieb:


> Wozu die Dinger selber machen. Kann man nun doch in jeder Form,Farbe und Gewicht kaufen.



warum über haupt noch was machen ;+
 warum angeln Fische kann man .........
 drillen kann ich auch auf meiner X-Box #6


----------



## Seele (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



bombe20 schrieb:


> @west1
> wären spinnerbaits auch als forellenköder geeignet? der fluß (werra, thüringen), an dem ich auf forelle fische ist ab dem späten frühjahr meist sehr verkrautet. wenn ja, welche größe kannst du empfehlen, welches gewicht, blattform und welche hakengröße?
> ach ja, und wonach sucht man die röckchenfarbe aus?



Ja ganz kleine Spinnerbaits funktionieren auch auf Forellen, aber ist sicher nicht der beste Köder. 
 An deiner Stelle würde ich Oberflächenköder verwenden oder was auch ganz gut in solchen Gewässern funktioniert sind Forellenzopf und Twister mit Krauthaken.


----------



## west1 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

@ bombe
Ich hab noch nie mit Spinnerbaits auf Forellen geangelt dafür hab ich andere Köder, Wobbler, normale Spinner, Bleikopfspinner usw.


----------



## daci7 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hey west1,
die Spinner sehen ja gut fängig aus - aber warum haben die alle so eine lange Achse vor dem Kopp?
Grüße,
David


----------



## west1 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Damit sich die Schnur beim Wurf nicht im Haken verfängt.


----------



## daci7 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Alles klar, danke!


----------



## donak (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Saubere Teile Hubert, warum alle auf dem Ali Trip sind kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen, deine Spinner - / -baits sehen alle Fischbringend aus!


----------



## west1 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Danke Alex!
Beim Ali war ich heute auch schon und hab ein paar Zutaten bestellt. Ist schon günstig das Zeugs dort, mal sehen obs was taugt.
Achso 
Spinner, wenn sie laufen fangen immer und meine laufen und vibrieren schön.


----------



## west1 (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Die hab ich gestern Abend mal schnell zusammen gefriemelt.


----------



## west1 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Heute hab ich mir mal nen Jigspinner gebastelt und gerade durch den Teich gezogen er läuft auf der kurzen Strecke ganz gut.
Mal sehen wir er sich am größeren Wasser macht, wenn er sich gut werfen lässt und dort auch gut läuft geht er in die Produktion für den Eigenbedarf.


----------



## schuahcremesepp (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hallo West! Sieht schon mal vielversprechend aus der Jig-Spinner. Wenn ich das auf dem Handydisplay richtig erkenne besteht der Körper aus Blei? Hast du den selbst gegossen? Wie viel wiegt denn das Teil? 
LG


----------



## west1 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Ja ist selbst gegossen. Der oben auf dem Bild hat 26g.


----------



## Franz_16 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

sieht wie immer zielich profi-mäßig aus #6

Du angelst damit auf Barsch, das weiß ich schon  

Aber wo und wie angelt man mit 26g Köpfen?


----------



## west1 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Im Rhein knapp überm Grund, im tiefen Baggersee auch knapp überm Grund oder weit draußen im Mittelwasser und da können die 26g. noch zuwenig sein.
Ich hab Bleikopfspinner mit über 30g. die Barsch bringen und die bleiben beim einholen in der Tiefe wo ich sie haben will und kommen erst hoch wenn ichs will. :q


----------



## west1 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Einer zum testen ist ein bissel wenig, 5 Stück sind besser.


----------



## Franz_16 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Sehen besser aus als gekaufte. #6

Ist das Pulverlack?


----------



## west1 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Danke, glaub aber nicht dass die besser aussehen wie gekaufte, den Fischen wirds aber egal sein. |supergri
Ne die Farbe ist nur Edding, das reicht zum testen und wenn sie gut laufen und die Fische willig sind auch zum fangen.


----------



## west1 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hier mal zwei Bilder für diejenigen die sich öffentlich nicht trauen zu fragen.|supergri


----------



## Franky (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Das sind die lütten Dorschbomben, oder?


----------



## west1 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Ja, aus der Form gibts Spinnerbaits und die hier.

Grade gepulvert. Zwei die ich lackiert habe hängen noch im Keller.


----------



## carpforce1 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hallo west1,

Echt super JigSpinner. Und die Idee erst ist Spitze.

hab nur eine kurze Frage zu der von dir verwendeten Fimo Knete.
Ist diese Temperaturbeständig beim Gießen. Man hat ja immerhin über 300° Grad bei Blei?

Ich habe nämlich bisher Silikon RTV HB verwendet und das ist bei solchen Geschichten eine Sauerei.

Grüße
Carpforce


----------



## west1 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Das rote in der Form ist Fimo und da schmiert nix, man muss es halt so gut wie bei jedem Guss neu in die Form schmieren aber es ist hitzebeständig.


----------



## carpforce1 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Vielen Dank für diese Info.

 Werde mir diese Knete besorgen und beim nächsten mal Gießen von Jigs ausprobieren.


----------



## fusselfuzzy (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

@west1
Du drehst bei deinen Spinner ja auch unten den Draht an der Öse auch noch um. Wenn ich jetzt gekaufte Spinner anschau sind die aber oft nur zu einer Öse gebogen und der Draht in den Spinnerkörper hineingeschoben. Bringt das drumrumdrehen unten mehr Stabilität? Birgt das nicht eine Gefahr, dass wenn zu eng/oft gedreht wird dass der Draht angerissen ist?
Bin auch grad dabei jetzt Spinner selber zu machen und da halt am überlegen und du hast da bestimmt mehr Erfahrung.


----------



## west1 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> @west1
> Du drehst bei deinen Spinner ja auch unten den Draht an der Öse auch noch um. Wenn ich jetzt gekaufte Spinner anschau sind die aber oft nur zu einer Öse gebogen und der Draht in den Spinnerkörper hineingeschoben. Bringt das drumrumdrehen unten mehr Stabilität? Birgt das nicht eine Gefahr, dass wenn zu eng/oft gedreht wird dass der Draht angerissen ist?
> Bin auch grad dabei jetzt Spinner selber zu machen und da halt am überlegen und du hast da bestimmt mehr Erfahrung.


Ich mach das so weil ich die Achskörper selber gieße und die Form ist nur für nen einfachen Draht ausgelegt und bei den Bleikopfspinnern sind hinten nur Plastik oder Glasperlen. 

Kommt auf den Draht drauf an wenn er zu hard ist kann er brechen ansonsten nicht.


----------



## fusselfuzzy (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Da der Draht den ich mir jetzt besorgt habe auch nicht so hart ist kann ich dann auch beidseitig "wickeln" und brauch dann auch keine Bedenken haben. Wenn halt unten nur in den Körper eingeschoben ist könnte sich das bei einem Hänger ja auch aufziehen und ist dann auch nicht so toll.

Danke für die Auskunft!


----------



## west1 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

So die 8 neuen sind fertig.
Die letzten liefen übrigens ganz gut bei drei oder vier Würfen hat sich der Haken im Blattbügel verfangen und deshalb hab jetzt mal eine Nummer kleiner genommen.


----------



## west1 (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Hab mal ein Video gebastelt.

Jigspinner bauen

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvUp2qSLyLI


----------



## Timovdh (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Top! Danke für das Video

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## dawurzelsepp (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Kann mich nur anschließen, danke für das tolle Video. :m


----------



## west1 (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Danke Jungs!  #6

Einen guten Jigspinner Vorrat hab ich jetzt :q


----------



## dawurzelsepp (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*

Kurze Frage noch:

Wie lange hält bei dir die beschichtete Farbe wenn du viel wirfst?
Ich frage darum weil ich meine Grundbleie mt der selben Farbe beschichte und nicht so zufrieden bin. Die Beschichtung von MIKA find ich da etwas besser.


----------



## west1 (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Spinner selbst gemacht!*



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Kurze Frage noch:
> 
> Wie lange hält bei dir die beschichtete Farbe wenn du viel wirfst?
> Ich frage darum weil ich meine Grundbleie mt der selben Farbe beschichte und nicht so zufrieden bin. Die Beschichtung von MIKA find ich da etwas besser.



Je mehr Grundkontakt desto schneller ist die Farbe ab, stört mich aber nicht weil die teile eh nicht lange überleben und irgendwo hängen bleiben..


----------

